# American and European dance bands and vocalists  from the 1920s 1930s and 1940s.....



## skye

*Bert Lown - Loving You The Way I Do, 1930*


----------



## skye

*Roarin' 20s: Ray Starita's Band - Wake Up Chill'un, Wake Up! 1929*


----------



## Alex.

*Isham Jones & his Orchestra - It Had to Be You (1924) *


----------



## Alex.

*The Moment I Saw -You Ray Noble Orchestra *


----------



## Alex.

*Isham Jones - I Hate Myself *


----------



## skye

*Lee Wiley - A Hundred Years from Today (1934)*


----------



## rdean

People don't know that she was a big Decca recording star before she ever went into the movies.  And check it out.  This is miles away from Over the Rainbow.  Doesn't even sound like the same girl.  And what is she?  About 12 or 13?  Sounds like a woman.


----------



## skye

rdean said:


> People don't know that she was a big Decca recording star before she ever went into the movies.  And check it out.  This is miles away from Over the Rainbow.  Doesn't even sound like the same girl.



rdean....the video is not available for me.....but  i found another one the same

love it!!!!


----------



## skye

More amazing Judy!! here with Gene Kelly...1942


----------



## longknife

My dad was a conductor/arranger for this orchestra


----------



## skye

I always come back for more....when it comes the Fred Astaire singing ......he knew how to dance for sure 

but  he could sing too....



*A Needle In A Haystack - The Gay Divorcee (1934)*


----------



## skye

"Skylark" - Anita O'Day 1941


----------



## skye

*Benny Goodman - Moonglow (1936)*


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> "Skylark" - Anita O'Day 1941


That was written by Hoagy Carmichael and Johnny Mercer

Here is another by Carmichael.

*Georgia on My Mind - Hoagy Carmichael (1930) *


----------



## skye

*Ben Pollack and His Orchestra Play "Keep Your Undershirt On"1929*


----------



## skye

*BIX BEIDERBECKE - THERE'LL COME A TIME*


----------



## longknife




----------



## skye

My fav band Isham Jones "What's The Use"


----------



## skye

*Annette Hanshaw - Ain't He Sweet (1927)*


----------



## skye

*Artie Shaw - Nonstop Flight    *


----------



## skye

*King of Jazz - Happy Feet*


----------



## tyroneweaver

Hollywood over did a lot of these musicals and many found there way into cartoons of the 40's and 50's


----------



## tyroneweaver

It's where the term Merrie Melodies came from at the start of older cartoons


----------



## skye

*Fats Waller - I Can't Give You Anything But Love (1943)*


----------



## skye

I love Fats Waller...."Pent Up In A Penthouse"  1938


----------



## skye

my third and last on  the   amazing Fats Waller
*Ain't Misbehavin' - Stormy Weather (1943)*


**


----------



## skye

*Leo Reisman - Red Lips Kiss My Blues Away, 1927*


----------



## skye

want to dance?


*1930, Here Comes Emily Brown, Henry Thies Orch.*


----------



## skye

I always go back to  the past.....love is the sweetest thing....

no Islam no blood no rubbish..,

just nice tunes....


that's why  I love those years....


----------



## strollingbones

3 pages and no glenn miller?


----------



## strollingbones

a little texas swing....


----------



## skye

Thank you sweet!   ^^^^

Beautiful!  love it! Love Glenn Miller!


----------



## skye

Let's talk about the past


----------



## skye

I love you all  so much...
*Glenn Miller-"Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread)"*



Anthony Merrick


----------



## skye

here...come here....let's talk ..yes?

lets talk ...."Always In My Heart:"

you like that baby? I do


----------



## skye

good night you....all of you...meh...muah..

*HELEN FORREST ~ PERFIDIA ~ BENNY GOODMAN*


----------



## skye

Charles Trenet "  La Mer "


----------



## skye

I know I am so totally alone here....I know that...


*California Ramblers - Yes, She Do (No, She Don't) 1927*


----------



## skye

My God how beautiful is this song...

*Josephine Baker C'est Lui*

*Song C'est Lui from the movie Zou Zou (1934)*



**


----------



## skye

another version same song

lovely all the same'


----------



## skye

this is the winner for tonight my babies!

I love you all dearly lol........

*Douce France Charles Trenet*

amazing song


----------



## Alex.

*Charles Trenet - Boum *


----------



## skye

This melody from the Fred Astaire / Ginger Rogers movie 'Shall We Dance' (1937) G.Gershwin the composer,of course.


*Gershwin 'Walking the Dog' *


----------



## skye

More G. Gershwin tunes


Arden & Ohman Orchestra plays Gershwin: I Got Rhythm, 1930


----------



## skye

and this one....


*I've Got My Eye On You (1930)*


**


----------



## skye

people nowadays don't understand vintage

well some do! ...

some do some don't

hmmm....many do ....that I know


----------



## Kristian

Music is for the good man.

Normalthinkers like only Rap and Reggae.

Raises like hard rock and then little Rap. 

Raises are not against normalthinkers.

But normalthinkers are against raises.

What is different raises and normalthinkers. 

Did normalthinkers dislike Nazism or.


----------



## skye

*Eddie Cantor- Makin' Whoopee*


----------



## skye

The great Sophie Tucker ...from the 20s

*Sophie Tucker - Oh, You Have No Idea*


**


----------



## Alex.

*Lee Morse - Tain't No Sin To Dance Around In Your Bones (1929) *


----------



## skye

France .....way back then.....a gone  France...

early, mid, last century.....beautiful music......

this song I am listening constantly ...along with Charles Trenet " Deuce France" ...both I love...

this is called...."You Who Pass Without Seeing Me"
*Vous, qui passez sans me voir , 1936  vocalist Jean Sablon*


**


----------



## skye

*Bunny Berigan - I Can't Get Started 1937*


----------



## longknife

skye said:


> *Bunny Berigan - I Can't Get Started 1937*



Another hugely popular musician and band in the Roaring 20's.


----------



## skye

Bunny was amazing!    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Here is another hot tune  with him!


*Bunny Berigan - BLUE LOU*


----------



## skye

"Romantic radio version of Sweet and Lovely, with intimate glimpses of your favorite Talkie Stars at play in Hollywood's famous Cocoanut Grove! Coupled with a snappy foxtrot, hear the captivating sounds of Gus Arnheim's band from 1931, as Hollywood steps out !"
Try to guess as many stars as you can!


----------



## Alex.

Robert Montgomery
Richard Barthelmess
Clark Gable
Miriam Hopkins
George Raft
Kay Frances 
William Powell
Norma Shearer
Ivan Lebedeff
Jean Harlow 
May Robson 
Gene Raymond 
Bette Davis 
Andy Devine 
Mary Pickford 
to name a  few


----------



## skye

yesssssssssssss!!      ^^^^


----------



## skye

do you like it?

the film is not from back then....but the song is!

 Dancing.. are Steve Martin, Tommy Rall and Robert Fitch.

The song is titled "It's The Girl" by The Boswell Sisters with The Dorsey Brothers Orchestra


----------



## skye

I like Steve Martin!


----------



## Moonglow

Tonight is silent film night....


----------



## skye

Moonglow said:


> Tonight is silent film night....



oh?

nice!


----------



## Moonglow

skye said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is silent film night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh?
> 
> nice!
Click to expand...

On TMC, Buster Keaton and Fatty Arbuckle..


----------



## skye

Moonglow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is silent film night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh?
> 
> nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On TMC, Buster Keaton and Fatty Arbuckle..
Click to expand...


omg!

that's the best...doesn't get better than that....you serious?

or you joking here?


----------



## skye

??????????????????

Moonglow? answer please?


----------



## Moonglow

skye said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is silent film night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh?
> 
> nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On TMC, Buster Keaton and Fatty Arbuckle..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> omg!
> 
> that's the best...doesn't get better than that....you serious?
> 
> or you joking here?
Click to expand...

It's every Sunday night..Not the same movies though..


----------



## skye

from the same movie

wonderful Bernadette Peters

*'Love is good for anything that ails you'*

*tap with moi now! LOL*


**


----------



## skye

but its Christopher Walken...whom I find the...sexiest...yes


same movie same songs from the 1930s...film from today the 1980s...

what? who gives a...


----------



## skye

why do I like C Walken?

that's why ....he is totally 1930s looking


----------



## Kat

.


----------



## skye

^^^^^


what? LOL


----------



## skye

Fats Waller....always a favorite of mine....


nite nite everybody!!
*Spring Cleaning 1937 *


----------



## Kat

skye said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> what? LOL





Nothing really. I had posted an up to date picture of Christopher Walken, and he looks so bad now, it made me feel bad to put it in here, and it was too late to delete the post, but I was able to edit and remove it. Sorry.


----------



## skye

I love this song!

*Boswell Sisters - An Evening In Caroline (1931)*


**


----------



## skye

and this one...

one of the first   songs  I  added  to my large vintage music collection....in my car, home ,I listen to it.....often....a classic really


*Ray Miller & His Orch. - Ain't You Baby, 1929*

**


----------



## skye

The amazing  Fletcher Henderson !!!

* Wrappin' It Up - N.Y.C. 12.09.1934 *


**


----------



## skye

*Jan Garber - There Ain't No Maybe In My Baby's Eyes, 1926*


----------



## skye

and with this I say good night ...love you all.

bye bye


----------



## skye

Coleman and Django "Blue Moon"

they don't make them like this anymore


----------



## skye

More Django Reinhardt
*- Djangology*

**


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Coleman and Django "Blue Moon"
> 
> they don't make them like this anymore


Beautiful rendition. One of my all time fav songs!


----------



## skye

*Doris Day - Someone Like You  1947*


**


----------



## skye

Doris Day circa 1940s


----------



## skye

Doris and pet around 1940s...


----------



## rdean

skye said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't know that she was a big Decca recording star before she ever went into the movies.  And check it out.  This is miles away from Over the Rainbow.  Doesn't even sound like the same girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean....the video is not available for me.....but  i found another one the same
> 
> love it!!!!
Click to expand...

Some of the phrasing has a Billie Holiday like quality 20 years before Billie Holiday.


----------



## rdean

skye said:


> Doris and pet around 1940s...


Being in my 60's, singers like Doris and others were who I listened to.  Then, their songs were new, not nostalgia.  But Doris was a brave trooper.  She began to gain fame as a dancer:

On October 13, 1937, the car Day was riding in became involved in an accident with a train in Hamilton, Ohio. The accident shattered her right leg and inflicted a double compound fracture. Her condition was further exacerbated during a lengthy 14 month recuperation when she fell causing additional damage to her leg. The second injury served as a catalyst for her to begin studying singing and abandoning any hopes of furthering her dancing career.

Doris Day Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Doris Day

When she began her movie career, they didn't even know she could dance.


Here she is with the amazingly talented and underrated Gene Nelson:


Seemed like there was always something going on in her life.  It was her son Charles Manson was looking for when he found a pregnant Sharon Tate, who was renting the house of the son of Doris Day in one of the most infamous murders in American History.


----------



## rdean

Little Francis Gumm used to front some of the biggest bands in Hollywood with a Decca Record contract before she became a movies star.  The little girl with the great big voice was how she was billed:


----------



## skye

rdean said:


> Little Francis Gumm used to front some of the biggest bands in Hollywood with a Decca Record contract before she became a movies star.  The little girl with the great big voice was how she was billed:




and this one from the 1930s....you like it?  I do ....such a classic...

*'DEAR MR GABLE' - ( 'YOU MADE ME LOVE YOU' ) sung by JUDY GARLAND.*


----------



## skye

you like? rdean?  ^^^


----------



## skye




----------



## Vigilante

First Rock & Roll songs from the mid 20's on up...Neat stuff!


----------



## rdean

skye said:


> you like? rdean?  ^^^


I like show tunes when I'm watching shows.  But I really love big band. 

And some artists actually got their start giving a new twist on old songs.  The beginning is a little long, but once the song gets to the song, it's great:


Check out this Barry Manilow arrangement:


And you know the Candyman Song was totally inspired by big band music.


----------



## skye

Doris Day with the Les Brown Orchestra - singing "Come To Baby Do".
With photo's of Doris from the 1940's.


I love Doris Day may she live to be 100~


----------



## skye

"Move Over Darling" - · Doris Day


----------



## skye

*Yankee Doodle Dandy - *
*James Cagney - **Mickey Rooney - Judy Garland*
*1942*


----------



## skye

*Sentimental Journey Doris Day with Lyrics*
**



*

*


----------



## skye

* Annette Hanshaw* (October 18, 1901 – March 13, 1985) was an American Jazz Age singer. She was one of the most popular radio stars of the 1930s.

*Annette Hanshaw - I've Got A Feeling I'm Falling (1929)*


----------



## skye

Still in the 1920s 


*Do, Do Something (1929)*


----------



## skye

All background music is from one of the most populars vocalists in America's 1930s


----------



## Alex.

*"Louis Armstrong* (August 4, 1901 – July 6, 1971), nicknamed *Satchmo* or *Pops*, was an American trumpeter, composer and singer who was one of the most influential figures in jazz. His career spanned five decades, from the 1920s to the 1960s, and different eras in jazz.

Coming to prominence in the 1920s as an "inventive" trumpet and cornet player, Armstrong was a foundational influence in jazz, shifting the focus of the music from collective improvisation to solo performance. With his instantly recognizable gravelly voice, Armstrong was also an influential singer, demonstrating great dexterity as an improviser, bending the lyrics and melody of a song for expressive purposes. He was also skilled at scat singing."
Louis Armstrong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*
*


----------



## skye

^^^^  Louis Armstrong was the best!


----------



## skye

Bebe Daniels another rock star of 1930s America!


A scene from "42nd Street" the movie!
*You're Getting to Be a Habit with Me*


----------



## Alex.

*Louis Armstrong - You're Lucky To Me - Los Angeles, 16.10. 1930 *


----------



## skye

I think this is lovely....

*Alberto Rabagliati - Quando Torna l'Amore - 1942 ( When Love Comes Back)*


----------



## skye

Rabagliati in the 1930s. ^^^


----------



## skye

Still in  stylish  Italy ...still in  the  late 50s early 1960s...

can we put the clock back?  can humanity go back to  those years?

and   forget  all this craziness from today?

can we

*Mina - Nessuno*


----------



## Vigilante

Skye, try this link.... currently featuring Billy Holiday's history...Fordham U. radio

Listen to the Radio Now


----------



## skye

^^^   Thank you Vigilante!!


----------



## skye

This is so much fun! vintage video set to contemporary music!


----------



## skye

*Ruby Keeler & Dick Powell sing and dance: Opening to "Pettin' in the Park" 1933*


----------



## skye

Biggest crooner of the 20s and 30s...few bigger than him...Rudy Vallee

*Would You Like To Take A Walk (1931)*


----------



## skye

My fab from Rudy ....

*Where Are You Dream Girl Rudy Vallee Connecticut Yankees*


----------



## skye

This is a vintage 1940s "Old Hollywood " style Sam Smith cover, with   vocalist Cristina Gatti...

Today with a"back  then" sound...the possibilities are endless!


----------



## skye

A favorite from  Jack Hylton and his  Orchestra....from across the pond....1930s


----------



## skye

*Jack Hylton & His Orchestra ft Pat O'Malley - Hold Me (Decca Records 1933)*




good night.


----------



## skye

Beautiful Billie....sweet photo with her adorable  pet

wonderful song too

*Billie Holiday - You Go To My Head*


----------



## Alex.

*The Boswell Sisters - Crazy People 1932 *


----------



## Alex.

*Maurice Chevalier - Vous et moi! - 1937 (de la Revue du Casino de Paris "Paris en joie")*


----------



## Alex.

*Maurice Chevalier - All I Want Is Just One 1930 *


----------



## skye

Maurice was the best!


----------



## Mortimer

i love that old music from 1950s and 60s i dont know if that counts or needs to be from a few decades earlier


----------



## skye

*Chick Bullock and his Levee Loungers - Anytime, Any Day, Anywhere (1933)*


----------



## skye

A very young Robert Taylor in "Broadway Melody of 1936"


*- I've Got a Feelin' You're Foolin*


----------



## skye

and for those brothers and sisters in the Northern Hemisphere ....

*Too Darn Hot*


----------



## skye

Jack Hylton & his Orchestra "This Is The Rhythm For Me"


----------



## skye

^^^^^ 
*This Is The Rhythm For Me *


----------



## skye

from across the pond ...one of my three fav vocalists from the 1930s....Sam Browne...


then.....

*Ambrose/Sam Browne - Then I'll be Tired of You - 1934*


----------



## skye

*1932, Hello Gorgeous, Buddy Rogers Orch.*


----------



## skye

Buddy Rogers. who later married Mary  Pickford ...in the early 1930s


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cruising Down The River - Lou Preager & His Orchestra*


----------



## skye

^^^ That's  very nice  Alan Stallion! 

Thank you!


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Fence Me In - Bing Crosby & the Andrews Sisters*


----------



## skye

Alan Stallion said:


> *Don't Fence Me In - Bing Crosby & the Andrews Sisters*




There was nobody more  famous than Bing through the 30s..




*Bing Crosby- Some Of These Days (1932)*

**


----------



## yiostheoy

... from 1924 -- big band swing dance:


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rockin' In Rhythm - The Jungle Band (Duke Ellington)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It Might As Well Be Spring - Dick Haymes*


----------



## skye

*Victor Arden & Phil Ohman-- I Stumbled Over You*

*(and fell in love)*


----------



## skye

*Roaring 20s: Nat Shilkret - I Know That You Know, 1927*


----------



## skye

Here a group of friends enjoy what seems to be a birthday party celebration on a beach house in New York in 1927.... probably listening to the music I have just posted...


----------



## skye

*Roaring 20s: Leo Reisman - Red Lips Kiss My Blues Away, 1927*


----------



## skye

with beautiful Ruby Keeler tap dancing   in the beginning..

*1933 42nd Street*


----------



## skye

but wait....this is so good....two of the most famous  ...super famous stars back then....Ruby Keeler  and Dick Powell...so many beautiful musicals back  then......everyone was so talented.....from the lowest to the highest...


*You Gotta Know How to Dance (Ruby Keeler, Dick Powell, ) (1936)*


**


----------



## skye

^^^^  Dick Powell....I know how to do a lot of other things....I don't have to know how to dance...what a great movie that one!


----------



## skye

*Vera Lynn & the Ambrose Orchestra - If I didn't care ! (1939)*


----------



## skye

Also from 1939....this time  across the pond ...in America ...
*Artie Shaw and His Orchestra with Helen Forrest - All the Things You Are *

**


----------



## skye

Lionel Newman & co-written by Dorcas Cochran.
*The Islanders - Adventures In Paradise (1960 theme music from the Gardner McKay hit TV series)*


----------



## skye

*Adrian Tap room Gang - Weather Man 1935 Adrian Rollini*


----------



## skye

And this is Isham Jones.... another fav  the music...

this below is only 1930's Gary Cooper   "You are Ok"





*Isham Jones and his Orchestra - You’re O.K. (1933)*


----------



## skye

1930s music sure sounds good! 



Mr Gary Cooper 1933


----------



## whoisit

Sure does , this one is about 1944.


----------



## whoisit

skye said:


> but wait....this is so good....two of the most famous  ...super famous stars back then....Ruby Keeler  and Dick Powell...so many beautiful musicals back  then......everyone was so talented.....from the lowest to the highest...
> 
> 
> *You Gotta Know How to Dance (Ruby Keeler, Dick Powell, ) (1936)*
> 
> 
> **




   This was before dry intercourse replaced talented dance moves.


----------



## whoisit

Wild 1926 the year my mother was born. Knee socks with heels, what a 'rage'.lol.


----------



## Alex.

*Hoagy Carmichael - Skylark*


----------



## skye

whoisit said:


> Sure does , this one is about 1944.





Bing was THE number one croonie  back then..... that's  a great tune!




I have this movie .....where he sings, an early one! love it! it's called 
*Reaching for the Moon 1930*



*"When The Folks High Up Do the Mean Low-Down" - Bebe Daniels & Bing Crosby*


----------



## skye

Bing with her once lover, Grace Kelly





*Bing Crosby - You're Getting to Be a Habit With Me (1933)*


----------



## Alex.

*Ozzie Nelson Orchestra - Dream A Little Dream Of Me (1931) *


----------



## skye

heading for a concert.........


----------



## skye

*Django Reinhardt - I'se a Muggin'*


----------



## skye

Sunni Man said:


> ..........................




huh? what sunni dear?


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## whoisit

One of the greatist performers of all time.


----------



## whoisit

I love this beaituful dress and of course these two dancers are fantastic and the song is so romantic.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Very Thought Of You - Al Bowlly with Ray Noble and His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Teddy Bear's Picnic - Henry Hall & His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Umbrella Man - Sammy Kaye*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*We'll Meet Again - Vera Lynn*


----------



## skye

The great   F.  Waller at his very best on "Spring Cleaning"    circa 1937


----------



## whoisit

Very nice to here these old songs again. I have the Rogers and Hammerstien collection of movies with many great classics on them. My granddaughter is 30 and she has always liked this music. And other music too of course.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## skye

I adore F.Waller!   

*Fats Waller - I Can't Give You Anything But Love *


----------



## skye

I know I posted this  in the other music..  

but I will post it  here again ....1969 is  a few more years   past from  vintage proper  but still past ....those years in Argentina mean a lot to me...

also RIP Alberto Spinetta ....from lung cancer.


*LUIS ALBERTO SPINETTA "MUCHACHA OJOS DE PAPEL*

**


----------



## rdean

Wonderful swing music.


----------



## rdean

What is hilarious about this song is the Andrews Sisters had no idea they were singing about prostitution.


----------



## rdean

You have to admit some modern performers took that 30's and 40's type of swing music and took it to another exciting level.  A couple of examples:


----------



## skye

Yes I agree!  good sound !   I like it!    ^^^


I also like this  ...


----------



## skye

skye said:


> I know I posted this  in the other music..
> 
> but I will post it  here again ....1969 is  a few more years   past from  vintage proper  but still past ....those years in Argentina mean a lot to me...
> 
> also RIP Alberto Spinetta ....from lung cancer.
> 
> 
> *LUIS ALBERTO SPINETTA "MUCHACHA OJOS DE PAPEL*
> 
> **






but this is what tug  at  my heart ....

he is dead .....the time is no more....

is too much for me....

I better go...and disappear ....like anybody here will care anyway....

care about Argentina back then.....care about all those who were so famous and now are dead.


----------



## skye

*Artie Shaw- I didn't know what time it was*


----------



## skye

Artie Shaw with  Ava Gardner whom he married


----------



## skye

and  Artie  with Lana turner whom he married too ...


----------



## skye

During  the 30s and 40s she was  among the very best. After the 1940s everything went downhill....drugs and alcohol  and all that.



But before that she was the Queen of    American Jazz!

*Billie Holiday - Easy Living*


----------



## Alex.

*Jelly Roll Morton - King Porter Stomp *

**


----------



## skye

Billie Holiday and her dog "Mister" ...circa 1940s


----------



## Alex.

*Ink Spots - If I Didn't Care *


----------



## Alex.

*I Don't Want To Set The World On Fire-The Ink Spots *


----------



## skye

*Ba... ba... Baciami Piccina - Alberto Rabagliati (circa 1940)*


*  ~~~~~*


----------



## skye

I love this tune!  love those years ....love that music...


----------



## skye

And yes....we will add this one here ... this most amazing tune ....because it is 1959...


----------



## Alex.

*The Clovers: "Devil Or Angel" — original recording (1956).wmv *


----------



## skye

skye said:


> And yes....we will add this one here ... this most amazing tune ....because it is 1959...




they are dead

both of them Sandra Dee and Troy Donahue....

lucky them....they didn't have to witness this horrible left wing ...progressive...Soros  driven Clinton scum ....totalitarian United States of America


----------



## skye

*Bobby Darin - Dream Lover (Sandra Dee tribute slideshow)*

love this too!


----------



## skye

continuing with the same topic.... back...back then ...in the early 60s....

how magical is this....

*Bobby Darin - Beyond The Sea (1960)*


----------



## skye

so ... all dead but songs remain....

so beautiful


----------



## skye

Bobby is dead,,,but lovely  Petula is healthy and going on!


----------



## skye

and here with the King! 

from back then....very early 60s ....hmmmmmm how yummy is that?


----------



## skye

My God above.....how gorgeous....how beautiful was he....what a wonderful creation Father...


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> continuing with the same topic.... back...back then ...in the early 60s....
> 
> how magical is this....
> 
> *Bobby Darin - Beyond The Sea (1960)*



^^^^
My son and I will be performing this at a show in the morning.

GN everyone


----------



## skye

from back then...way back in the early 60s....

this all vintage...you know...


*ELVIS PRESLEY..."ANGEL"*


----------



## skye

*Al Bowlly - Heart & soul*


----------



## skye

version Number 2 of the song "Heart and Soul"


*Bea Wain - Heart And Soul (1939)*


----------



## skye

...and crossing into the Doo Wop years early 1960s.... "Heart And Soul"... a good song never dies....

*~ Jan And Dean*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Powerhouse - Raymond Scott Quintette*


----------



## skye

Cool  !!  Thank you!


----------



## skye

also....

which version you like the best.


*dean martin heart and soul*


----------



## skye

Dean Martin and his beautiful wife and mother of his children ...Jeanne Martin....back in the late 50s early 60s


----------



## skye

Beautiful family....beautiful genes....so beautiful...

when him...Dean's son died in an accident in an airplane...

it was all lost..Dean never was himself again...

and who can blame him


----------



## Alex.

I did not know he did this song. I love it

*"You Belong to Me" - Dean Martin *


----------



## skye

Very nice Thank you!!   ^^^


----------



## skye

Dino Martin again...

why good people die so early  ...in the beginning? is it Karma too?  why


----------



## skye

Dean Martin and son Dino  before   Dino died when his F-4 Phantom II jet fighter crashed while flying with the California Air National Guard.


*Dean & Dino Martin - Small Fry*


----------



## skye

before he died... Dino....with wife Olivia Hussey .. there is always a story behind all these people....


----------



## skye

1932, Ev'ryone Says I Love You, Isham Jones Orch.


----------



## skye

Among my top 10 favorite Orchestras ......Isham Jones Orchestra, Eddie Stone vocal - Sentimental Gentleman From Georgia (1932)


----------



## skye

Lee Wiley-Take It From Me-1931-with  Leo Reisman Orch


----------



## skye

Fred Astaire - I've Got You On My Mind - with Leo Reisman's Orchestra


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Puttin' On The Ritz - Fred Astaire*


----------



## skye

1936 - I've Got a Feelin' You're Foolin' (Broadway Melody of 1936)


----------



## Alex.

*Billie Holiday - Stormy Weather *


----------



## skye

Whatcha Gonna Do Now?
 from "Service With A Smile" 1934


----------



## namvet

from my parents generation


----------



## namvet

my dad never missed a show


----------



## namvet




----------



## esthermoon

a friend of mine did suggest me this


----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

Django Reinhardt - (with Stéphane Grappelli -violin)-    "DAPHNE"   
Paris, 22.04.1938


----------



## skye

Somehow newer...but nice  IMO....early 1960s


Dave Brubeck - " Take Five"      -Paul Desmond (alto sax), Joe Morello (drums), Eugene Wright (bass) and Dave Brubeck (piano)


----------



## skye

Duke Ellington - "Take The A Train"  (1941)


----------



## skye

...from across the pond...Nat Gonella - "You Must Have Been A Beautiful Baby"


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dry Bones - Delta Rhythm Boys*

*Dry Bones - Fred Waring & His Pennsylvanians*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*When You Wish Upon A Star - Cliff Edwards*


----------



## Alex.

*The Mills Brothers - Sweet Sue, Just You (1930s) *


----------



## skye

The amazing Fletcher Henderson and His Orchestra

 "Until Today -" 1936


----------



## Alex.

*1932 'LP' Paul Whiteman - 'Hot-Cha' & 'Face The Music' medleys*


----------



## skye

"Want to Be Bad"   vocals by Helen Kane 1929.-

(Pennies from Heaven Clip 1981 - Bernadette Peters Lip-Syncs)


----------



## skye

El Manisero (The Peanut Vendor)-Havana Casino Orch-1930

little info for those who care lol  ...

Don Azpiazu introduced authentic Cuban dance music to US audiences when his Havana Casino Orchestra travelled to New York to cut EL MANISERO "The Peanut Vendor" for Victor Records in 1930. The record started a rumba craze which lasted until the 1940s although the record is technically not a rumba. The catchy song became one of the biggest selling Cuban hits in history. Azpiazu had star musicians Julio Cueva


----------



## skye

Another tune from one of the hottest Dance Bands of the 1930's   Fletcher Henderson.-


Fletcher Henderson - What Good Am I Without You, 1930


----------



## skye

it's 1931 when Ozzie recorded this


----------



## skye

Fred Astaire & Eleanor Powell - Jukebox Dance 1940


----------



## skye

"Save me  it for me"  and others ...1947

The one and only Mr Louis Armstrong.


----------



## skye

I absolutely love Louis Armstrong!


----------



## skye

love love love this ....

It's called       - "Snafu"  -   for my friends who want to incorporate it to their musical libraries!


----------



## skye

Wishing everybody at USMB a Happy    Vintage    Thanksgiving !!!



Bing Crosby -  "I've Got Plenty To Be Thankful For"


----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## skye

Adrian Rollini   -    "Weatherman (1935)


----------



## Alex.

*Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas | Judy Garland*


----------



## skye

"You'll Never Get up to Heaven That Way"  love, love this tune by Paul Whiteman's Orchestra  the vocals by Ramona.


----------



## skye

- Every Now and Then- 1935 (Paul Whiteman and his Orchestra)Ramona vocals



good night y'all ..... spoiled darlings.....


----------



## skye

More Ramona. This time with Paul Whiteman's Orchestra.

"Let's Begin"


----------



## skye

with  this romantic song circa 1936 I say goodnight to all .



and the remake with Rod Stewart ..hey baby....hey...talk to me, yes?


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> with  this romantic song circa 1936 I say goodnight to all .
> 
> 
> 
> and the remake with Rod Stewart ..hey baby....hey...talk to me, yes?


Sez Uploader will not do in US so I will post here


----------



## skye

Joe Haymes Orchestra - The Breeze That's Bringin' My Honey Back To Me (1934)


----------



## skye

Joe Haymes again 1934 again


I Wish I Were Twins (Rose Blane, vocal)


----------



## skye

And my third and last of this trilogy of  Joe Haymes ...

this one is from 1935 one year more than the ones before...love love hehe
*1935 Joe Haymes - Truckin' (Cliff Weston, vocal)*

**


----------



## skye

Rudy Vallee and his Connecticut Yankees - Would You Like To Take A Walk (1931)


----------



## skye

Rudy Vallee (white pants) and wife  .........with a-a-a-a-a-amazing American actor Gary Cooper and wife.


----------



## skye

For all lovers of vintage.....past and present.... in.this  lovely  political  message board and past vintage  message boards  too


----------



## skye

"I'll Never Ask For More" Dorsey Brothers and Their Orchestra  (Smith Ballew vocals) 1929


----------



## skye

Al Bowlly, Fred Elizalde and his Music - Wherever You Are (1928)love love this one


----------



## skye

The great Ella Fitzgerald..."Taking A Chance On Love"


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Der Fuehrer's Face - Spike Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cocktails For Two - Spike Jones & The City Slickers*


----------



## skye

This is not totally Golden Age or thereabouts ..a lil bit recent ...but

It IS  the amazing Ella Fitzgerald... and the composer IS the great composer     Cole Porter....and it's a fab song ....so here it is! 






"So near and Yet So Far "


----------



## skye

This    blues is  only  early, the  1960s.... "New Years Blues "by Lonnie Johnson (1960)


----------



## skye

*Lonnie Johnson - Too late to cry baby *


----------



## skye

Ginger Rogers - Let Yourself Go


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Jumpin Jive - Cab Calloway and the Nicholas Brothers* (from the movie "Stormy Weather")


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cab Calloway's Hi De Ho - 1934*


----------



## skye

Superbe Josephine! the Paris years,one of  her songs from the  30s.



"C'est Lui" - Josephine baker


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stormy Weather - Lena Horne*


----------



## skye

Something a a little different LOL ...well.....still rather innocent but  historical fun from the 1930s    


Trixie Smith - Jack, I'm Mellow (1938)


----------



## skye

Picture Henry Ford without a car 
Picture heaven's firmament without a star 
Picture Fritzy Kreisler without a fiddle
 Picture poor Philadelphia without a Biddle 
Picture good cigars without Havana 
Picture Huey Long without Louisiana 
Mix 'em all together, and what have you got?
 Just a picture of me without you

1935 Paul Whiteman - A Picture Of Me Without You (Ramona Davies & Ken Darby, vocal)


----------



## skye

"Don't Ever Leave Me!" 

Roger Wolfe Kahn and His Orchestra 1929

love love this


----------



## skye

just for fun a 1920s Clara Bow make believe....from a girl from Germany or somewhere I think it looks great(Clara is the third photo)


----------



## skye

and then another American icon from the teens and early 1920s  Miss Lillian Gish

Miss Lillian being the third photo


----------



## skye

yes Clara yes


----------



## skye

Rodgers & Hart - "Mountain Greenery" from "The Garrick Gaieties" - Susan Egan & Brian d'Arcy James


----------



## skye

and the real thing of course 


Mountain Greenery by Roger Wolfe Kahn and his Orchestra, 1926


----------



## skye

*Clara Bow - She's Got It*



coopsgirl07


----------



## skye

Good Night all of you my brothers and sisters.....here and beyond....

 with this song that I am listening to....incessantly.......until I close my eyes and go to sleep....

love you all ..... have you all in my mind



"Don't Ever Leave Me!"


----------



## skye

Buster Keaton in Music! Music! Music! by Teresa Brewer

Luv luv luv


----------



## skye




----------



## Alex.

*1933 Harold Arlen - Let's Fall In Love *


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> *1933 Harold Arlen - Let's Fall In Love *




Beautiful song perfect year, 1933 ...amazing lyrics!

Thank you.


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1933 Harold Arlen - Let's Fall In Love *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful song perfect year, 1933 ...amazing lyrics!
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

My pleasure Fabulous song and time.


----------



## skye

My humble homage to American President  Donald Trump 

Make America great again!

 "God Bless America" (vocals by Kate Smith)


----------



## skye

Talking about Roy Scheider in another thread brought this to mind....that's him right there 
from the 70s


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cheerio Cherry Lips Cheerio - Scrappy Lambert*


----------



## skye

The amazing Cab Calloway  


Hep Cat's Love Song -


----------



## Alex.

*Stormy Weather - Harold Arlen *


----------



## skye

"Pent up in a Penthouse" (1938)

Fats Waller always the best!


----------



## skye

Fats Waller - I've Got My Fingers Crossed


Not that I'm superstitious / I'm afraid it's too good to be true..


----------



## skye

an  late one from the mid 1960s

"Keep on Dancing" by the Gentrys"


----------



## skye

In honor to gorgeous Mary Tyler Moore who is gone now .....she will be missed.

Early 1960 images of her and Dick van Dyke from the show  (the music is  from today)


----------



## skye

Judy Garland - The Trolley Song (Meet Me In St. Louis, 1944)


----------



## skye

In honor to beautiful and smart   Barbara Hale from the "Perry Mason" series....who just passed

the musical theme


----------



## skye

Billie Holiday 1936 "These Foolish Things (Remind Me Of You)" Teddy Wilson and His Orchestra


----------



## skye

...the same song...Brian Ferry...not as nice...too new ... but interesting


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> ...the same song...Brian Ferry...not as nice...too new ... but interesting


Brian Ferry is good and I like him but this one.....ouch


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the same song...Brian Ferry...not as nice...too new ... but interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Ferry is good and I like him but this one.....ouch
Click to expand...



No problem.


What about this newer one version?

you like better?


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the same song...Brian Ferry...not as nice...too new ... but interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Ferry is good and I like him but this one.....ouch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> 
> What about this newer one version?
> 
> you like better?
Click to expand...



Won't upload in US....but I found one that would



oh yes a vast improvement over Ferry. I do like him very much, just not on that one..


----------



## skye

Domenico Modugno - Musetto 1956

"bebe solo frappe? ma perche?"


----------



## skye

1930s French song with modern twist. Is this beautiful or what.

Jill Barber -" J´attendrai"


----------



## skye

*You Can Depend On Me ~ Bea Wain 1941*


----------



## skye

Miss Ella Fitzgerald- As Long As I Live


----------



## skye

Ella Fitzgerald is the best.


----------



## skye

Amazing Ella Fitzgerald one last song for tonight !!!...so beautiful

good night.


----------



## skye

1930 Fred Rich  Orchestra- Baby's Birthday Party (Smith Ballew, vocal)


----------



## skye

Swingtime in the Rockies - Benny Goodman (Swing Kids)


----------



## skye

The Shining - End Theme • Midnight, the Stars and You



 Ray Noble Orchestra & Al Bowlly. 1930s


----------



## skye

Ted Lewis & His Orchestra. 1930s music...Behind the Scenes Photos: The Shining


----------



## konradv

Modern song with a 20s twist.


Postmodern Jukebox- Bad Romance (Vintage 1920's Gatsby Style Lady Gaga Cover ft. Ariana Savalas & Sarah Reich)


----------



## skye

Sentimental Journey ~ Les Brown & his Orchestra with Doris Day (1944)


----------



## skye

Teacher's Pet ~~~ Doris Day ~~ Clark Gable 1950s


----------



## skye

one more tune  Doris Day 1963 "Move Over Darling" -


----------



## skye

good night all of you....

care or not...meh

whatever


Doris Day sings "Secret Love" from "Calamity Jane" (1953)


----------



## skye

"Blues in the Night "- Peggy Lee and The Benny Goodman Orchestra  (recorded in 1941)


----------



## skye

And now the Cab Calloway version of  " Blues in The Night" ....which I like very much, one of the best out there !


----------



## skye

Victor Arden & Phil Ohman-- "I Stumbled Over You" 1932


----------



## skye

love love love...we love puppy dogs we like Bing too  



 The song is "Smarty," and the movie is Double or Nothing (1937).


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## MaryL

Cab Calloway, minnie the moocher, with the refrain is so mournful and reminiscent of the age. Hididi Hi, hidi hoiwie how! Woeful and sad.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


>



Do you really like this kind of music?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really like this kind of music?
Click to expand...


I've been appreciating it more as of late. I guarantee I hear "Mockingbird Hill" today.

It's easier on the ears than rap. 

I'm more partial to Rock, Gospel, Classical, and Blues.

Some of the songs I know are really old but there aren't any "older" recordings I can find on Youtube.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh man, now you're going to make me want to post some rap.  Crazy Sky would absolutely freak!


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really like this kind of music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been appreciating it more as of late. I guarantee I hear "Mockingbird Hill" today.
> 
> It's easier on the ears than rap.
> 
> I'm more partial to Rock, Gospel, Classical, and Blues.
> 
> Some of the songs I know are really old but there aren't any "older" recordings I can find on Youtube.
Click to expand...


I like hip hop because I like to dance, and I'm not talking about the Charleston.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really like this kind of music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been appreciating it more as of late. I guarantee I hear "Mockingbird Hill" today.
> 
> It's easier on the ears than rap.
> 
> I'm more partial to Rock, Gospel, Classical, and Blues.
> 
> Some of the songs I know are really old but there aren't any "older" recordings I can find on Youtube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like hip hop because I like to dance, and I'm not talking about the Charleston.
Click to expand...


Gotcha.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Oh man, now you're going to make me want to post some rap.  Crazy Sky would absolutely freak!




Why should I freak?

We   are all free to post  the music we want.


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


>




I like that! another great song from Cab Calloway!

Thank you!


----------



## Marion Morrison

4 songs on the itinerary for today:

Only thing is I'm used to hearing 6 women sing it. Today it was 5.
1 of the 6 taught me this 20+ years ago:

And there was this:


and this:


It's all pretty close to home for me.
I went to a friend's funeral and they sang this: 4 brothers, A Cappella. Better, even.


----------



## skye

42nd Street Movie Clip    "I'm Young And Healthy"


----------



## skye

we do love ...the past....world  music  past....but American music past is so so beautiful....the best.

Jerome Kern - The Way You Look Tonight


----------



## skye

my last one for tonight...

I love American show business  from days past.....all gone and dead now.....wherever they are ....dancers and singers....people back then....every single one of them

.......Bless them .....


Bless them


----------



## skye

Route 66 - Bing Crosby & The Andrews Sisters


----------



## skye

'DEAR MR GABLE' - ( 'YOU MADE ME LOVE YOU' ) sung by JUDY GARLAND who was 14 years old  at the time.


----------



## skye

Coleman Hawkins "Since  I Fell For You"


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> we do love ...the past....world  music  past....but American music past is so so beautiful....the best.
> 
> Jerome Kern - The Way You Look Tonight



You do know that's Bing, right?


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> we do love ...the past....world  music  past....but American music past is so so beautiful....the best.
> 
> Jerome Kern - The Way You Look Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that's Bing, right?
Click to expand...



Yes, I do!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

Fred and Ginger ....that is a favorite of mine! great tune and great steps !!!! They were the best!


----------



## Marion Morrison

One more because it has it all. Well maybe no swing, but whatever.


----------



## Marion Morrison

This thread has a lack of Nat King Cole.


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> This thread has a lack of Nat King Cole.




not anymore!


----------



## skye

One last for this vintage night..... and I hope it takes some people  back in time, even though we were  not there, just with the mind ......

The beautiful voice of Mr Nat King Cole...the song  is  "Summer  Is A Coming In "


----------



## skye

Charles Trenet - Menilmontant 1939


----------



## skye

And this is my fab song from Charles Trenet  it's called"Boum" 1939

the video is from the film "Amelie"


----------



## skye

love love this ....there are many versions but this is a fab

Isham Jones Orchestra - I'm So Afraid Of You (1932)


----------



## skye

hehehehehe


----------



## skye

dont you love the 20s and 30s??


----------



## skye

Isham Jones and vocalist Eddie Stone "Miss Hanna"  1930


----------



## skye

oops my darlings

a misstep here ....not 1930s

still very nice


----------



## skye

Joe Loss & His Band - You Go To My Head - 1938


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

froggy said:


>




Great movie and great soundtrack!    ^^^


----------



## skye

CASA LOMA ORCHESTRA - DIXIE LEE 1933


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great movie and great soundtrack!    ^^^
Click to expand...

Yes it is. I liked it.


----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

Louis Armstrong & His Orch - Basin Street Blues (1933)


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

froggy said:


>




Louise Brooks was gorgeous.

Nice images!


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louise Brooks was gorgeous.
> 
> Nice images!
Click to expand...

I liked it very much.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

This is more of what you like.


----------



## skye

froggy said:


> This is more of what you like.





^^^

Just as a matter of curiosity, that's the only movie  he made in which Clark Gable dances and sings!


----------



## froggy

Joan does well.


----------



## froggy

froggy said:


> Joan does well. I'd like to see  a video of you doing this dance.


----------



## skye

this is a very recent one ....only  yesterday  early 1960s   bossa nova . ...but delicious all the same!


----------



## skye

Chick Bullock 's Orch. - Anytime, Any Day, Anywhere 1933


----------



## skye

Now pretty Annette Hanshaw ....  would you to take a walk?  yes?


* - Would you Like to Take a Walk *


----------



## skye

My fab from Annette        













I've Got A Feeling I'm Falling


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

skye said:


> My fab from Annette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've Got A Feeling I'm Falling



Great one Skye


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

Ginger Rogers & Fred Astaire - They All Laughed 1937 yes yes yes


----------



## skye

I just love the 1930s!


----------



## froggy

And you'd all ride to the dance hall in this .lol


----------



## skye

A belated Happy Birthday to Doris Day ....who was 91 the 3rd of April!

God Bless you Doris Day!


" All I do is dream of you"


----------



## skye

The amazing Coleman Hawkins 

"- Feeling Zero-"1940 (instrumental)


----------



## skye

Coleman Hawkins - Out Of Lunch


----------



## skye

Tap Your Feet · Jack Hylton & His Orchestra


----------



## Marion Morrison

Everybody should see this once.


----------



## skye

Nice!!!!!!!!  thank you  Marion Morrison!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

A more recent interpretation of this   vintage blues

"How Long Blues" by Pinetop Perkins






and even  a more recent  one  with Ray Charles


----------



## skye

Great Depression: Luis Russell Orch. - Goin' To Town, 1931


----------



## skye

come sit here... let's enjoy this song....sit over here 

it's very nice its from 1930

*Isham Jones Orch. - What's The Use?*


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

Every dance band from the 30s and 40s  and  50s  recorded this beautiful song.

This version is a recent one from 1959, but every bit as nice!


"When Your Lover Has Gone" - Ray Charles


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Marlene Dietrich - The Laziest Girl  In Town- hmmmmm


----------



## skye




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

.... like breathing out and breathing in .....I've got accustomed to it ....

*Marlene Dietrich - I've grown accustomed to her face*


**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

And Marlene and her daughter Maria


----------



## skye

Mom Marlene..... sweet dad......  daughter Maria ....1930s


gorgeous picture

God I love that picture!


----------



## skye

so good night ya'll

that's all bye bye


----------



## Borillar




----------



## skye

"You Saved My Life" -      Ted Fiorito & His Orchestra


----------



## Michelle420

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I like it.


----------



## Michelle420

One more, this sounds so pretty.


----------



## skye

Gorgeous tune!    ^^^


----------



## skye

Tap Dance 1937 (Ann Miller)


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## skye

the totally gorgeous Eleanor Powell with Fred


----------



## Vandalshandle

Harriet Nelson sings!


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## skye

Vandalshandle said:


>




I love  Lionel Hampton!!!!

My very favorite from him   love   this song  "Cute"


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle

It doesn't get any better than this:


----------



## skye

the night wouldn't be complete .....


"One Morning In May"  1934 Ray Noble


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Fun Tap & Chorus Number 1933 (Hal Le Roy)


----------



## skye

tap tap tap your life away


----------



## skye

And I think this is from across the pond  ....welcome our brothers and sisters from Britain  ....great dancers yes!


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## skye

Count Basie - Shout And Feel It (1937)





 from the movie "Swing Kids" (1993),


----------



## skye

and this from the movie "Swing Kids" 1993

so cool so cool 

so so so sooooo  cool 

ooohhh

new movie but  proper, blessed, vintage music from the 30s .....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## deanrd

Written by pianist J. Russell Robinson,   Backed by Bob Crosby and his Orchestra.  Lead vocalist 14 year old Francis Gumm, to become Judy Garland.  The year was 1936 and this was her first record release.


B side of the original Decca Record Release:


The young singer actually had more success as a Decca recording artist until her movie career took off.  And you can tell from these recordings that she sounded completely different by the time she did Wizard of Oz years later.


----------



## skye

^^^  Judy was so much fun!!!!

Judy Garland - On the Bumpy Road to Love  (1938)


----------



## deanrd

From 1940, in my opinion, the greatest tap dance number between a man and a woman ever recorded.  The ease of which they dance.  The changing rhythm.  Except for the very end, the number is shot in one long take.  And I have never seen two people work this hard with such apparent glee while they do it.  If anyone can find a better tap dance number anywhere between a man and a woman, please, post it.


----------



## skye

* Miss Annabelle Lee (1927)*


----------



## skye

Miss Annabelle Lee with vocals

*Ben Bernie & His Orch. - Miss Annabelle Lee, 1927*


----------



## skye

were people more handsome then or is my imagination?


----------



## skye

Gorgeousness both of you!


----------



## skye

1932, Now We're on Our Second Honeymoon, Enric Madriguera Orch.


----------



## skye

again...This Is The Rhythm For Me - Jack Hylton Orchestra-

dance?yes?ok


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## HenryBHough

Can you guess the name of her TV actor son?


----------



## Michelle420

HenryBHough said:


> Can you guess the name of her TV actor son?



I have no idea.


----------



## skye

I didn't know either....just found out! 


Efrem Zimbalist Jr.


----------



## skye

One Two Button Your Shoe (1944) - Bing Crosby


----------



## skye

From South America...Argentina

what is it...late 50s? early 60s? love


----------



## skye

Spanish is a beautiful language.


----------



## skye

The totally amazing Billie Holiday    - "Good Morning Heartache"


----------



## skye

^^^ my favorite song from Billie.

if anybody cares lol


----------



## skye

drifter I love you girl

but then ....you know that...


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> drifter I love you girl
> 
> but then ....you know that...



I luv ya too!


----------



## Michelle420

My Great grandmother had one of those windup record players. I think it was called an Edison? Anyway old songs played on it. I bet you would have liked it.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

one before I go ...... muah..... muah kisses to all of my friends!!!!!!  left   or right ...night or day ....here or there muah to all  MUAH!

Billie Holiday - You've Changed (1958)


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

1930, That's What I Like About You, Jackie Taylor Orch. with The Boswell Sisters


----------



## skye

Ray Noble Orch. - Al Bowlly - "Clouds"  -1935


so it's good night again...


----------



## skye

Business In "Q" · Joel Shaw & His Orchestra


----------



## skye

Luis Russell And His Orchestra - Honey, That Reminds Me


----------



## skye

A Little vintage  break  with Brando


----------



## skye

And this....yes?

yes of course....

vintage video only here it's ok


----------



## skye

hmm we like  


*I Feel a song coming on - Dean Martin 1952*


----------



## deanrd

A lot singers never had the looks, but became pretty famous in their own right and did background vocals, like Anita Kert Ellis, dubbing for 
Rita Hayworth.


----------



## deanrd

I always loved Lena Horne.  Unfortunately, she rarely did more than "guest spots" in MGM movies.  The racist south didn't want to see her so her scenes were cut when shown at southern movie theaters.   It's also why she was shut out of Showboat.


----------



## skye

Jack Hylton - Turn On The Heat

 recorded 1929 in London


----------



## skye

Jack Hylton  "Hold Me"


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

*Fred Rich - Wishing and Waiting for Love 1929*



**


----------



## skye

Fred Rich again ...
*- CALLING ME HOME - 1928*


*

*


----------



## skye

A  last  song  from Freddie Rich  - "It's the Girl" 1931


From the movie "Pennies from Heaven" 1981 - mimed and danced onscreen by Steve Martin..


----------



## skye

From across the pond yet again



*Ray Noble Orchestra, Al Bowlly - This Is Romance (1933)*


----------



## skye

and this

*Ray Noble & Al Bowlly - If You Love Me (1936)*


----------



## skye

*Artie Shaw & his Orchestra with Helen Forrest - They Say (1938)*


----------



## skye

But   for me  the best song ever from Artie Shaw is....

this one 
* "Darling, Not Without You"*


----------



## skye

*The Artie Shaw Orchestra: It had to be you 1960s*


----------



## skye

*Joe Loss & His Band - You Go To My Head - 1938*


----------



## skye

*My Heart Belongs To Daddy - The Joe Loss Orchestra*


----------



## skye

love it love it!


*Louis Prima - Night Train*


----------



## skye

*Artie Shaw And His Orchestra - You Can Tell She Comes From Dixie*


**


----------



## skye

Love this 

* - Bye Bye Blues (1936)*


**


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ten Cents A Dance - Ruth Etting*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Umbrella Man - Sammy Kaye and His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Into Each Life Some Rain Must Fall - Ella Fitzgerald & the Ink Spots*


----------



## skye

*Bing Sings "Beautiful Girl"*


----------



## skye

*Bing Sings "It's the Natural Thing To Do"*


----------



## skye

*Eleanor Powell - Boogie Woogie 1943*


----------



## Snouter

This is not dance music necessarily but very interesting historically as far as American music, illustrating the strong connection between classical and jazz.  The great Leonard Bernstein discusses Charles Ives who wrote a 1906 classic, The Cage.  Most chords in Western music is built on diatonic 3rds.  The Cage features chords built on 4ths.  This fascinated the great jazz horn player John Coltrane and other jazz greats who incorporated the concept into their music.


----------



## skye

Snouter said:


> This is not dance music necessarily but very interesting historically as far as American music, illustrating the strong connection between classical and jazz.  The great Leonard Bernstein discusses Charles Ives who wrote a 1906 classic, The Cage.  Most chords in Western music is built on diatonic 3rds.  The Cage features chords built on 4ths.  This fascinated the great John Coltrane and other jazz greats who incorporated the concept into their music.





Leonard Bernstein was amazing!

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

different




*Honey Pie*


----------



## skye

The Beatles loved "Honey Pie" from the 1930s..... they recorded a version....I love  The Beatles and I love honey pie


----------



## skye

before I go....

This is a cover of The Beatles song recorded for their White Album record in 1968..
Good easy listening tune for your enjoyment.


love love love  love love love 

*Honey Pie by The Pasadena Roof Orchestra*


----------



## skye

it's all about love and the beautiful things in life ....music is! 

my opinion only of course.


----------



## skye

only the late 50s or early 60s... in America...... so beautiful 

*Bobby Darin - You're Mine*


----------



## skye

only  1960s and not 1930s

total magic.... if it's early 1960s got to be magic.....


even JFK was alive then ..wow!

my......what wonderful years...................... love love love


----------



## skye

*"Beyond The Sea" sung by Kevin Spacey *


----------



## skye

And from across the pond ....this version....I love  Bernadette Peters version too...but this one is from across the pond 

*Dennis Potter's 'Pennies From Heaven' - 'Love Is Good For Anything That Ails You'*


----------



## skye

I miss him already.... miss him and his times......


*Jerry Lewis Does the Dishes*


----------



## skye

...and Jerry as a typewriter


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

This is primo.


----------



## Marion Morrison

How do I know this stuff? I have a loved one who knew it.
Oh, and 78s.


----------



## skye

Amazing Lionel Hampton 1961 ...the best!

*♫ Lionel Hampton ♪ (Italian TV Show 1961 ) ♫ *


----------



## Marion Morrison

^How Yankee babies got made.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Okay, it's probably 10 years later, early 60s, but..Tiny Bubbles.


----------



## skye

from the early 60s ^^^^ I like that  time  frame  

more...more LOL


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> from the early 60s ^^^^ I like that  time  frame
> 
> more...more LOL



I don't really feel that, but I do love Ray Charles.


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is ok, I guess. Why? Gravy!


----------



## skye




----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


>


Did you like Sha na na?


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you like Sha na na?
Click to expand...


Where Marion ???


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you like Sha na na?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where Marion ???
Click to expand...


The Official Sha Na Na Website!


----------



## Marion Morrison

It was ok, but it didn't strike a groove with me.


----------



## skye

I prefer from 1930s to 1960s    ^^^


----------



## skye

*Bix Beiderbecke - Sugar*


----------



## skye

*Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo A La Turk (1959)*


----------



## skye

one more of him

*Dave Brubeck - My Favorite Things*


----------



## skye

*PLEASE ~ Bing Crosby (1932)*


----------



## skye

Vocals by  the amazing Eddie Stone
*1934 Isham Jones - Junk Man*


----------



## skye

only a  very recent one ...  a very new tune in the scheme of things   .....just early 1960s... still...a great one




*Sam Cooke - What A Wonderful World*


----------



## skye

Another  relatively  "recent" song  


*The Beach Boys - All Summer Long (1964)*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

and from across the pond ....because a lot was happening over there  too 


Jessie Matthews & Jack Whiting sings and tap dance to Your Heart Skips a Beat (1938)


----------



## skye

*Judy Garland "Stompin' at the Savoy" 1936*


----------



## skye

And my favorite  vintage song for tonight!!!!   Love love love! 


*Aren't You Glad You're You ~~ Doris Day with Les Brown*


----------



## skye

And posting what's the  closest to my heart....1929......closer than anything today  .... vintage.....

*Annette Hanshaw - Big City Blues (1929)*



**


----------



## skye

*1930 Smith Ballew - Nine Little Miles From Ten-Ten-Tennessee*


----------



## skye

*B.A.Rolfe And His Lucky Strike Dance Orch. - DO WHAT YOU DO - 1929*

(George & Ira Gershwin, Gus Kahn).


----------



## skye

I am in love!  with this tune.....never heard it before ... it's only recent ....1959 or 1960.....jazz .....totally amazing if you like that sort of music



*Bud Powell - Strictly confidential*


----------



## skye

I'm liking the vibes of 1950s jazz lately.....


*Bud Powell - Audrey*


----------



## skye

From Mad Men: Music Heard On The Hit Series....this music so amazing and so typical of the era, early 1960s....they used it in this  great TV show ...the best that represents the era, totally the best  "Mad Men"  and a fab of mine 

*Bud Powell - There Will Never Be Another You*


----------



## skye

"Mad Men" the best TV series ever, that represents the early 1960.

Bless those people's souls.


----------



## skye

Good night!

*Bud Powell - Satin Doll*


----------



## skye

*Bill Evans - Star Eyes*


----------



## skye

*Judy Garland - The Boy Next Door (Meet Me In St. Louis, 1944)*


----------



## skye

.....and  again from across the pond, the very best vocalist ever, along with Al Bowlly that the UK produced in the 30s ...Mr Sam Browne!



*Swinging London: Bert Ambrose's Orchestra - I'm Just Wearing My Heart Out For You, 1931*


----------



## skye

Sam Browne's version of "Stormy Weather" ... the best  vocalist  in London 1930s..... well one of the best  for sure....


This at at The May Fair Hotel, London....to be more exact


----------



## skye

*"Treat Me Rough" - Girl Crazy | June Allyson, Mickey Rooney*


----------



## skye

From a very recent vocalist....Bobby Darin 1960s or late 50s

* I'll Be There*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

The amazing Bud Powell

*"There will never be another you"*


----------



## skye

*Bud Powell - Lullaby Of Birdland  (1953)*


----------



## skye

*Sweetheart, We Need Each Other - Ben Pollack Orchestra (w Teagarden solo, Scrappy Lambert vocals)*


**


----------



## skye

This beautiful  Paris only for those who appreciate the past....

This for a long gone Paris .....a Paris that is no more

No use taking a cruise or anything like that.....

That Paris is gone.....forever....only to be rencounter  in books... paper books

*Douce France Charles Trenet*


----------



## skye

Bless dogs and bless the 1920s and 1930s..... bless George Gershwin  ...bless beauty and loveliness always and everywhere....



*Gershwin - Walking the Dog - Beginner's Luck*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

Love The Andrew Sisters!  ^^


----------



## skye

*BLUE MOON BEN WEBSTER*


----------



## skye

love this
*Coleman Hawkins - Consolation*


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> love this
> *Coleman Hawkins - Consolation*



Love it.


----------



## Michelle420

I wish I lived back in those times. I hate the world today.


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> I wish I lived back in those times. I hate the world today.




I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

^^^^  Eddie Cantor was so good!!  thank you drifter!

*Eddie Cantor- Makin' Whoopee*


----------



## skye

*Anson Weeks & Hotel Mark Hopkins Orch. - Let's fly away*

*Radio bdcst Dec. 1932.*


----------



## skye

*Bud Powell - I Can't Get Started*

Recorded in Paris 1963.... doesn't get better than that .....my God....Paris 1963 wow!!!!!!


not for the masses.....just for those few who  can feel and understand......


----------



## skye

*AMERICAN PATROL - GLENN MILLER*


----------



## skye

*Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Pennsylvania 6-5000*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

*Fred Astaire - I Won't Dance, from Roberta   *


----------



## HenryBHough

*Alma Gluck - Old Black Joe*


----------



## skye

*But Definitely --Alice Faye & Shirley Temple*

*From the 1936 movie "Poor Little Rich Girl". *


----------



## LittleNipper

HenryBHough said:


> *Alma Gluck - Old Black Joe*


Gluck retired to New Hartford, Connecticut, to raise her family in 1925. Although by background an assimilated and nonpracticing Jew who continued to consider herself ethnically Jewish, she found herself attracted, along with her husband Efrem a famous violinist, to Anglican Christianity, and they regularly attended the Episcopal Church in New Hartford. Efrem Zimbalist Jr. and Maria were both christened there, and the couple placed Efrem in an Episcopal boarding school in New Hampshire. Efrem Jr. later became active in evangelical circles and was one of the founders of Trinity Broadcasting Network.  Gluck recorded several Christian hymns in duet with Louise Homer, among them "Rock of Ages", "Whispering Hope", "One Sweetly Solemn Thought", and "Jesus, Lover of My Soul".


----------



## LittleNipper

of the best renditions of the Charleston as played by the Paul Whiteman Orchestra 1925"


----------



## LittleNipper

1930 clip of the Varsity Drag (1927) dance craze:


----------



## LittleNipper

Varsity Drag 1927


----------



## LittleNipper

And don't forget that the movies had a great influence on what would become a hit! Here is a rare clip from a 1929 film that was in an even rarer 2 part color technique. The song would again become a hit in the 1960's sung by Tiny Tim! I like the original the best!!!!


----------



## skye

*PERSONALITY ~ Johnny Mercer & The Pied Pipers (1945)*


----------



## skye

GOD how I love the sound of the late 50s early 60s and Bobby Darin was up there with the best ...he was  number One.

*Bobby Darin - You Never Called*


----------



## skye

Ok....I love this...the best harmonies and arrangements for this song..for my ear....just the best


(but what you savages know anything about it  you know nothing!)


----------



## skye

Dame Vera Lynn circa 1939

*Vera Lynn - My Own - 1939*


----------



## deanrd




----------



## skye

*Love Is Good For Anything That Ails You - Eddie Carroll & The Casani Club Orchestra-  1937-*


----------



## skye

*Tom Jobim feat - One Note Samba + Desafinado, 1964'*

**


----------



## skye

*Al Bowlly - Love Is The Sweetest Thing*


*"Love Is the Sweetest Thing" is a popular song written in 1932 by British band leader and singer Ray Noble. Sung by Al Bowlly it was a big hit on both sides of the Atlantic in 1933 bringing Noble his first American success.*


----------



## skye

one more time shall we? 




*I Like Myself (It's Always Fair Weather ) 1955 - Gene Kelly*


----------



## skye

jumping  a few years to the 1960s



*The Vogues - You Are My Special Angel*


----------



## skye

like anybody here  will be interested in 1930s  ....

apart from a few wonderful ones that I appreciate very much 

so for those very few ....wishing you a very Happy 2018 with all the best...... and posting another tune from the 30s



*1931, I Got the Ritz from the One I Love*


----------



## skye

from the movie "Cotton Club" (1984)


Love




*The Cotton Club / Ill Wind / Lonette McKee*


----------



## skye

The first time Fred and Ginger appeared in a film together


*Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers - Flying Down to Rio (1933, Title song with wing dance)*


----------



## skye

*Chet Baker - But Not For Me*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

drifter said:


>




wayyyyyyyyyyyy before my time....of liking

I'm not an expert in that but thank you!


----------



## skye

*"Lying in the hay" (Couchés dans le foin).... Al Bowlly with Lew Stone & Nat Gonella (1932)*


----------



## skye

(((thank you drifter)) ^^


----------



## skye

the great Fletcher Henderson among my top Dance Orchestras of the era!






*Until Today - Fletcher Henderson 1936*


**


----------



## skye

Another favorite of  mine  of Fletcher Henderson and His Orchestra ....no wonder he was among America's top Dance Bands of the 30s 

*Fletcher Henderson - Yeah Man - New York,  1933*


----------



## skye

Still with the amazing  Orchestra of Fletcher Henderson~ in my humble opinion, it doesn't get better than this.

*Fletcher Henderson - Blues In My Heart - N.Y.C. 1931*


**


----------



## skye

*♫ "Everyone Says I Love You" (Marx Bros. Cover) ♫*


----------



## skye

Great song! 

"Swing That Music - Original" by Louis Armstrong and His Orchestra


----------



## skye

The best music here...

*Bing Crosby & Louis Armstrong - Hollywood Palace Medley*


----------



## skye

to end this day on a nicer note....



*Moonray ~ Artie Shaw & His Orchestra (1939-remote)(w/echo)*


----------



## skye

from the years I was in Argentina....I learnt to adore this vintage  singer.....Julio Sosa....and I learnt to adore this song in particular...love love love it

*julio sosa "nada" 1944.........Buenos Aires, Argentina*


**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

nice!  thank you Drifter!      ^^^^^^^^


----------



## skye

Listening to this... it's old and nostalgic....sad and beautiful.. so to speak! ...long ago and far away....

a  break........... and  then  I come back and continue the fight for good ... Bless



*So True - Fred Elizalde, At The Piano -*


----------



## skye

with love to my friends....

this song is  moving  more  towards the 1940s  very popular  back then too...great lyrics....gonna dance? no? ok 


*Heart And Soul*


----------



## skye

I do like to hear different versions of a same song...

here you have this version....apart from the one I  posted above....it's a classic too..

I  love you all  of you  my friends....very much!  


* arry Clinton - Heart And Soul (1939)*


**


----------



## deanrd




----------



## deanrd




----------



## deanrd

Now while this song by Christine Aguilera is more modern, it captures the swing feel of the 1940's perfectly.  Truly an amazing job.  I don't think it hurts to post it.  Without the Andrews Sisters, this song wouldn't exist.  It's truly a tribute.


----------



## deanrd

skye said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't know that she was a big Decca recording star before she ever went into the movies.  And check it out.  This is miles away from Over the Rainbow.  Doesn't even sound like the same girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean....the video is not available for me.....but  i found another one the same
> 
> love it!!!!
Click to expand...

I know.  It just blows my mind that this young girl could sing swing and then just a couple of years later, she is singing a completely different genre with a totally different voice.


----------



## skye

with all my love...............

I am going to dedicate  this  1960s version  of  this song to Q and Team ...love you all! MAGA
*- Heart And Soul*


----------



## skye

Before we retire for the night....a  nice bolero from the 1960s in Spanish  ....hope a few of you will like it ...I like it  myself very much.

*JOSE FELICIANO EL RELOJ*


----------



## skye

((( Yarddog, thank you kindly...  I appreciate it )))


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

*Get Ready For The Roaring Twenties*

*hehee (love y'all)*



**


----------



## skye

(thank you darling drifter! I adore that one ! )^^^


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> (thank you darling drifter! I adore that one ! )^^^


----------



## skye

some words  of translation of the song" Nada "

Argentina rules....we'll never forget those years




Nothing, nothing more
What sadness and stillness
Nothing that tells me
If you still live
Where are you...
To tell you that today
I have returned in regret
To search for your love...


----------



## skye

*What A Perfect Combination - Charlie Palloy And His Orchestra - *


**


----------



## skye

*Lee Wiley - Lets Fly Away - Cole Porter 1940*


----------



## skye

total gorgeouness  ....back to 1961.....our parents...well my dad  and mom and the times.....beautiful


Dad  gone and dead....but not really.....all alive in a sense....Love....love


----------



## skye

Good night... nite


"Triste" sad


----------



## skye

*Frank Trumbauer - Business in Q    (1930s)*



hehehehe yes ...   that's right.......in Q


----------



## deanrd

One of the most underrated pop singers of the last century:


----------



## skye

*1940 HITS ARCHIVE: God Bless America    ( and all patriots) - Kate Smith (her original recording)   *


----------



## skye

great lyrics here



*Bing Crosby - What's new?*


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

do you like Bing Crosby's "What's New" song froggy ??


----------



## skye

does anybody in this Forum likes this Bing Crosby song "Whats New" ?


----------



## skye

GOD ...why am I asking among these  creatures.....heheheeheee........it's ok all cool LOL


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> do you like Bing Crosby's "What's New" song froggy ??


Yes Skye Bing could put feeling in his music


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Gatsby Bash, a Celebration of the Roaring 20s


----------



## depotoo




----------



## depotoo




----------



## skye

depotoo said:


>




Thank you depotoo, that's wonderful!


----------



## depotoo

Not exactly your title, but great


----------



## skye

love this.... 

*Cab Calloway - Trickeration*


----------



## skye

before I retire for the night .....

Cab Calloway wearing the most amazing Zoot suit ever......

Do human beings here  even    know  what  a zoot suit is.....  my God, probably not....I'm not going to call these creatures ignorami....they are only Mac Donald fed millennials ...it is what it is

anyway ....here he is the Master!  love him! Cab Calloway in a magnificent zoot suit with a most amazing tune!!!

good night y'all


----------



## skye

to explain to my friends what a zoot suit is....


----------



## skye

*Fats Waller - Pent Up In A Penthouse (1938)*


----------



## skye

Another song from  the amazing Fats Waller! 


*Fats Waller - Squeeze Me*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

going back to the clean and beautiful past....when we were children


I can still remebember ..playing  with my friends....so long ago....on the street....I miss  those times so much.........  are my friends all dead.?... are they? where are you?    I  still love them and remember them..I miss them... I miss those times.

That's all.


----------



## Witchit

I'm sure this is already in here somewhere, but this is my favorite go-to song for getting out of the slumps.


----------



## skye

drifter said:


>





Thank you for that song drifter!  it's one of the the greats!








Al Bowlly, another of his songs which I've never heard before....l I ike  it very much  it takes me to "that"   very...strange placeI ......think it's  from 1939


----------



## skye

Come here...I want to tell you something....close.. and very low .ok?  LOL... another song from Al Bowlly hope you....well .....hope some  of you at least   like haa





*al bowlly - what do you know about love (1939)*


----------



## skye

I humbly  dedicate this  song to all Patriots....to all on the right side of life.....to President Trump...... to Q....to all those who care for tradition and what  was good from the past and will forever be.......that includes music too, certainly.

Love you all.

*Al Bowlly - Dreaming*


----------



## deanrd




----------



## deanrd




----------



## deanrd




----------



## deanrd

If you can peel your eyes off Miss Garland's stunning and remarkable legs, watch some of the back up dancers.  Some unbelievable moves.


----------



## deanrd




----------



## deanrd




----------



## skye

I like so very much your taste in vintage music, deanrd! so very much!


I can not say the same for your leftwing  political ideas, but that's  another topic totally diferent!


I do like your taste in vintage music though!


----------



## deanrd

skye said:


> I like so very much your taste in vintage music, deanrd! so very much!
> 
> 
> I can not say the same for your leftwing  political ideas, but that's  another topic totally diferent!
> 
> 
> I do like your taste in vintage music though!


I know.

For some reason, Republicans and the right wing are against equal pay for equal work, school lunches for poor children, support for veterans, healthcare, education and so many other things that actually used to be conservative positions. It's not me that's changed.  It's a conservative party that's now 90% white, that supports tax cuts for billionaires and corporations, huge deficits and rolling back protections on everything from clean air and clean water to bank overreach.

Things change.  They even elected a deviant to the White House.  I really don't get it.  It makes no sense to me.


----------



## deanrd




----------



## deanrd




----------



## skye

*Am I Blue? (Billie Holiday) 1939*


----------



## skye

*Gene Kardos' Orch.- My Extraordinary Gal, 1932*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

Benny Carter and His Orchestra's instrumental "Lonesome Nights"


----------



## skye

Love this! I posted another version with the amazing Lionel Hampton,  here  on this thread too.




*Count Basie Orchestra - Cute (1958)*


----------



## skye

and ....when we were in a post in BA ...oops I mean Buenos Aires of course....for the ignorant ...I mean those who don't know what BA means

a lot of tragedy in musical terms  back then....it's all about music

most amazing music too..  gorgeous country .....gorgeous music....this one


----------



## skye

more Argentina.... ok?  Bless Argentina!


before I go here...he is dead...Spinetta is dead... he died  some time ago   .....   but omg...he will live forever....best taste in music....Bless him/


----------



## skye

that's him....that's Spinetta ....GOD Bless Argentina  too

but he is dead 


he made good music


----------



## skye

too handsome

just too gorgeous,,,, painfully gorgeous

whatever....


----------



## skye

why all the handsome ones...are dead?

the most amazingly beautiful men are dead

no

sad

like him...he is dead in Argentina,,,,but all over the world,,,,,dead  sad why the ugly ones stay,,,and the nice one go...sad


----------



## skye

"When You Lover Has Gone" 1931 (Ben Selvin's Orchestra)

**


----------



## skye

Jan Garber - "There is no may be in my baby's eyes" 1926


----------



## skye

Jack Hylton - "Rose Room" 1936


----------



## skye

Bob Crosby and his Orchestra  - 



Bob Crosby, as everybody knows here,  of course, was Bing Crosby brother. Hehe.



*Big Noise from Winnetka*


----------



## skye

The amazing Chick Webb! ...up there with the best of the best in American Vintage Musical History!

*Chick Webb and His Orchestra - Blue Lou (1934)*


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> why all the handsome ones...are dead?
> 
> the most amazingly beautiful men are dead
> 
> no
> 
> sad
> 
> like him...he is dead in Argentina,,,,but all over the world,,,,,dead  sad why the ugly ones stay,,,and the nice one go...sad



Because only the good die young.


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> why all the handsome ones...are dead?
> 
> the most amazingly beautiful men are dead
> 
> no
> 
> sad
> 
> like him...he is dead in Argentina,,,,but all over the world,,,,,dead  sad why the ugly ones stay,,,and the nice one go...sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because only the good die young.
Click to expand...



I have to agree with you!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Witchit

Okay, so this is a cover of a song from the 20's (1928, to be specific: Louis Armstrong.)

I think you'll recognize the artist.


----------



## skye

*To live in the 1930s! (Ramona-Paul Whiteman "Let's Begin")*


----------



## skye

*Benny Goodman, Helen Ward - GET RHYTHM IN YOUR FEET*


----------



## skye

(((Good night to all  of my vintage music loving friends!)))

With this I depart for tonight, bye bye!



*Roy Fox & His Orchestra, Al Bowlly - Kiss By Kiss, 1932*


----------



## skye

For my friends who understand Spanish.... this is Latin American,for anybody who likes this  type of songs!


1960s....."Y Llorando Me Dormi' Antonio Prieto


----------



## skye

same song...different singers....same year  1960

Bobby Cappo from Puerto Rico  and Argentinian Violeta Rivas.....you choose which version you prefer...I like both


----------



## skye

come and talk to me

Amazing Pedro Vargas " El Reloj"..wow! he is good!


----------



## skye

a bit newer ....

an old song that I love..like above

all in Spanish.....El Reloj

and so

shall I say good night now


----------



## skye

With  that ^^^^  gorgousness  song  ....


.I say good night night...


----------



## skye

South America...Chile this time....very early 1960s...so long ago....

Peter Rock..."Entre La Arena y El Mar"   (Between The Sand and the Sea")


----------



## skye

LOve love love.....early 60s Italy! yessssssssssssssss,,,the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Italy the best!!!!

Italy early 1960s the best ever in this world





*RITA PAVONE -- DATEMI UN MARTELLO*

**


----------



## skye

*Mina - Il cielo in una stanza (Dolce & Gabbana 1960)*


----------



## skye

*Rita Pavone - Alla Mia Età (1963)*


----------



## skye

The amazing  Cab Calloway
*Cab Calloway " Cabin in the Cotton " 1933*



**


----------



## skye

*Faded Summer Love - Bing Crosby 1931*


----------



## skye

Not Benny Goodman this time  but the amazing Chick Webb!



*- Don't Be That Way*


----------



## skye

Another song for those who love vintage like me




*Concentratin' - California Ramblers (w Jack Purvis) (1931)*


----------



## skye

*Rudy Vallee - Lost in a Fog 1934*



" Like a ship at sea, I'm lost in a fog

 My mind is hazy, my thoughts are blue, 

Guess I'll always be kinda Lost in a fog without you" -


----------



## del




----------



## skye

Great song there! thank you! ^^^


----------



## skye

*Benny Goodman ft. Charlie Christian- I've found a new baby*


----------



## skye

With one foot in the present and another in the past... that's how I walk through life... lol   


vintage video with new music.... cute!


----------



## skye

another favorite ... Italy this time




*Domenico Modugno - Musetto (1956)*


----------



## skye

Nothing more to add!  


love love


----------



## skye

"The Dental Dance"(1937)


haaa


----------



## skye

March, 1963, Sydney, Australia 


*Basin Street Blues - live in australia - louis armstrong*


----------



## skye

^^^   It doesn't get better than that!      amazing  louis armstrong 



that was  one of my best ones in this thread!



not that you ....all savages here will have a clue


----------



## skye

posting for savages lol who know nothing about music....sad

joke


----------



## skye

More amazing music ...  that you will not hear any other place!   "Perdido" live in Australia 1960s early

the best of the best!  Love y'all

learn and appreciate....


----------



## skye

I'm loving this song and vocalist!


*Teach Me Tonight by Dinah Washington 1954*



**


----------



## skye

*Lullaby of Broadway - Excerpt - Busby Berkeley- 1935*


----------



## skye

quality  tap dancing....for my friends!


----------



## skye

*Nat King Cole - Again (with lyrics)*


----------



## skye

what the heck....early 1960s.... we like  very much  too


----------



## MaryL

I have to say, I love this stuff! No rock,  no rap, it's Americana plan pure and simple.


----------



## skye

what a treat!  40s 50s early 60s.....great music all over!!! 





*Elvis Presley - Treat Me Nice *


----------



## MaryL

I have this certain tune ringing in my head...American Patrol, isn't it funny  eras have that...sound?


----------



## skye

I got lucky  ....I love vintage!


----------



## skye

All credit goes to the early/ mid 1960s...................we love it!................


----------



## MaryL

The lullaby OF BROADWAY of 1935? Wow, the milk man is on his way.  Great song and dance routine!


----------



## skye

*Vera Lynn - Again*


----------



## MaryL

I am told that the movie  Broadway Melody of 1936 was bad even in 1936  (I never saw it, have you?), But I love the song,  the milk man is on his way...Perhaps we should steer this thread in different direction. Bad musicals with  great songs? I love that song Hard knock life...from little orphan annie. '
We LOVE you miss Hannigan!


----------



## skye

and then ....

the beautiful version from Nat King Cole.....

it brings back all the past....in such a wonderful way! he was amazing! he belongs in our past....in our childhood.......thank you Nat King Cole! bless!


----------



## skye

this is new - 1960 is the year.... but very lovely nevertheless....such a typical sound of the era...love


*Frank Wess - Star Eyes*


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

You look at me and wonder, you look at me and doubt, darling your eyes are asking, "will the flame burn out?" Well, no one is sure of sun shine, no one is sure of dawn, but I am sure my love will live on and on.
I'll be tired of you when stars are tired of gleaming, when I am tired of dreaming, then I'll be tired of you. This I know is true, when winds are tired of blowing, when grass is tired of growing, then I'll be tired of you. Beyond the years, 'til day is night, 'til wrong is right,'til birds refuse to sing, beyond the years, the echo of my only love 
will still be whispering, whispering. And if my throbbing heart should ever start repeating that it is tired of beating, then I'll be tired of you.

Music by Arthur Schwartz, lyrics by E.Y. Harburg (Isidore Hochberg, who also wrote, "Over the Rainbow").

What a beautiful song, of many in your thread.  My favorite.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skye

Ria_Longhorn said:


> You look at me and wonder, you look at me and doubt, darling your eyes are asking, "will the flame burn out?" Well, no one is sure of sun shine, no one is sure of dawn, but I am sure my love will live on and on.
> I'll be tired of you when stars are tired of gleaming, when I am tired of dreaming, then I'll be tired of you. This I know is true, when winds are tired of blowing, when grass is tired of growing, then I'll be tired of you. Beyond the years, 'til day is night, 'til wrong is right,'til birds refuse to sing, beyond the years, the echo of my only love
> will still be whispering, whispering. And if my throbbing heart should ever start repeating that it is tired of beating, then I'll be tired of you.
> 
> Music by Arthur Schwartz, lyrics by E.Y. Harburg (Isidore Hochberg, who also wrote, "Over the Rainbow").
> 
> What a beautiful song, of many in your thread.  My favorite.  Thanks for sharing.




Thank you kindly Ria_Longhorn!  I do appreciate your kinds words and also your good taste! 

Hope you like this one too... the amazing Al Bowlly, from across the pond, is the vocalist....love this song so much...one of my latest favorites songs!


----------



## skye

same song ^^^^^

with adorable  and sexy Bob Hoskins (for me) I miss him   so very much.......... sad I do





*Dennis Potter's "Pennies From Heaven" (1978) Al Bowlly and Lew Stone - "You Couldn't Be Cuter"*




Life is a sad affair....when everybody you like dies.


----------



## skye

*THE GIRL WITH LIGHT BLUE HAIR - Adrian Rollini Trio*


----------



## skye

bloody hell LOL  this is new... early 1960s... it was a nice tune  


*Cliff Richard - Maria No Mas **


----------



## skye

*Peppino Di Capri - Forever   1960s Italy*


----------



## skye

what's not to love here my friends?





*Ms. Vera Lynn - "A kiss to build a dream on"*


----------



## skye

*I Wanna Be A Minstrel Man (1934)*
I just love  Harold  Nicholas kid!  from the movie "Kid Millions"


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

skye said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look at me and wonder, you look at me and doubt, darling your eyes are asking, "will the flame burn out?" Well, no one is sure of sun shine, no one is sure of dawn, but I am sure my love will live on and on.
> I'll be tired of you when stars are tired of gleaming, when I am tired of dreaming, then I'll be tired of you. This I know is true, when winds are tired of blowing, when grass is tired of growing, then I'll be tired of you. Beyond the years, 'til day is night, 'til wrong is right,'til birds refuse to sing, beyond the years, the echo of my only love
> will still be whispering, whispering. And if my throbbing heart should ever start repeating that it is tired of beating, then I'll be tired of you.
> 
> Music by Arthur Schwartz, lyrics by E.Y. Harburg (Isidore Hochberg, who also wrote, "Over the Rainbow").
> 
> What a beautiful song, of many in your thread.  My favorite.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly Ria_Longhorn!  I do appreciate your kinds words and also your good taste!
> 
> Hope you like this one too... the amazing Al Bowlly, from across the pond, is the vocalist....love this song so much...one of my latest favorites songs!
Click to expand...


I like it!  Thanks, Skye.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn




----------



## Borillar




----------



## skye

Ria_Longhorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look at me and wonder, you look at me and doubt, darling your eyes are asking, "will the flame burn out?" Well, no one is sure of sun shine, no one is sure of dawn, but I am sure my love will live on and on.
> I'll be tired of you when stars are tired of gleaming, when I am tired of dreaming, then I'll be tired of you. This I know is true, when winds are tired of blowing, when grass is tired of growing, then I'll be tired of you. Beyond the years, 'til day is night, 'til wrong is right,'til birds refuse to sing, beyond the years, the echo of my only love
> will still be whispering, whispering. And if my throbbing heart should ever start repeating that it is tired of beating, then I'll be tired of you.
> 
> Music by Arthur Schwartz, lyrics by E.Y. Harburg (Isidore Hochberg, who also wrote, "Over the Rainbow").
> 
> What a beautiful song, of many in your thread.  My favorite.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly Ria_Longhorn!  I do appreciate your kinds words and also your good taste!
> 
> Hope you like this one too... the amazing Al Bowlly, from across the pond, is the vocalist....love this song so much...one of my latest favorites songs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it!  Thanks, Skye.
Click to expand...



You are welcome!


----------



## Ria_Longhorn




----------



## skye

A bit of vintage country? yes? ok!   1950s  in glorious black and white for you my friends! 





*Hank Williams - Hey Good Lookin'*


----------



## skye

Hollywood  is all gone and dead now....surely you understand this..... this is the past ....this is 1930s  ...not stupid communist totalitarian Hollywood today

As long as you understand that   Hollywood today is dead........and we are singing about the past....all is good with the world!


----------



## skye

I've posted 1930s from France and from Italy.....here is one from Germany


*Swing from Berlin  Küss mich! Bitte bitte küss mich! *


----------



## skye

Just coming back this week from  a very short holiday in South America....  must  say...I love their vintage music.... from back then....1930s ...gorgeous! 

and ...he was the best
Carlos Gardel "Volver"


----------



## skye

Hearing   vintage 1950s  Xavier Cougat .....while I was  last week on holidays in South America with family.........

me ...  by the Sheraton pool after  a delish buffet.....


----------



## skye

Friends.....

american band  -The Ventures-wooohohooo LOL with Perfidia. 1960....again Muah  to all of you! haaaaa


----------



## skye

Good night all of  you ,,,my friends,,,,,


----------



## Ria_Longhorn




----------



## skye

*You Oughta Be In Pictures - Al Bowlly *

the lyrics from the 30s  are   so amazing....how gorgeous is that?



"You ought to shine as brightly 

 As Jupiter and Mars 

 You ought to be in pictures

 My star of stars "

wowwwww


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## skye

*Ella Fitzgerald - Isn´t It Romantic?*

*Scenes from Sabrina (1954), a romantic comedy film directed by Billy Wilder, starring Humphrey Bogart and Audrey Hepburn.*


----------



## skye

*"Top Hat, White Tie and Tails" - Al Bowlly with The Freshmen, Ray Noble and His Orchestra  1935.  *


----------



## skye

it's all about the decade of the 20s.

(but also from the 30s and 40s and 50s and  some  decades beyond too ....LOL )




kiss kiss


----------



## Ria_Longhorn




----------



## skye

The great Coleman Hawkins in the tune "Scratch My Back"  (1939) love it!


----------



## skye

I love this I truly love this ....time, mood  and space and year 1962....love it all...





*The Tornados -Telstar - orig video*


----------



## skye

who wants to dance?

any patriot out there?

q?  would you... like to dance???





*The Shadows - Midnight '1961'*


----------



## Likkmee

OK ! Vamos !


----------



## skye

^^^

but I mean a  more early 60s tune ....like this hehe

mellow you know.....early 1960s  it's what I like ....

ok lets dance now    yes?





*The Shadows - Sleepwalk*


----------



## Likkmee

See if this helps


----------



## Likkmee

You should hear that live at the Altos de chavon  in Casa de Campo


----------



## Ria_Longhorn




----------



## skye

My apologies friends I know I posted this a couple of pages ago but I just can't let go I just love it so much!


You Couldn't Be Q cuter


----------



## Marion Morrison

IMO, somehow Nawlins is involved here.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

the lyrics for you couldn't be   Q  cuter 1938






You couldn't be cuter
Plus that
You couldn't be smarter
Plus that
Intelligent face
You have a disgrace
Full charm
For me

You couldn't be keener
You look so fresh from the cleaner
You are the little grand slam
I'll take to my fam-
Ily

My ma will show you an album of me that'll bore you to tears
And you'll attract all the relatives we have dodged for years and years

And what will they tell me?
Exactly, what will they tell me
Let's say you couldn't be nicer
Couldn't be sweeter
Couldn't be better
Couldn't be smoother
Couldn't be cuter, baby, than you are

My ma will show you an album of me that'll bore you to tears
And you'll attract all the relatives we have dodged for years and years

And what will they tell me?
I know just what they will tell me
They'll say you couldn't be nicer
Couldn't be sweeter
Couldn't be better
Couldn't be smoother
Couldn't be cuter, baby, than you are
or you couldn't be Q cuter



only instrumental here very nice nevertheless  Q


----------



## skye

and moving on

1934 Isham Jones

"Pardon My Southern  Accent"


----------



## skye

* I'm Beginning To See The Light - Harry James 1945 (Kitty Kallen Vocalist)*


----------



## skye

A relative new song...but very lovely

*Tommy Edwards - It's All In The Game (1958)*


----------



## skye

and one last for tonight

I love y'all  

*Bobby Vinton Theme From "A Summer Place" 1962*


----------



## Likkmee

skye said:


> ^^^
> 
> but I mean a  more early 60s tune ....like this hehe
> 
> mellow you know.....early 1960s  it's what I like ....
> 
> ok lets dance now    yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Shadows - Sleepwalk*


OK....YES !


----------



## skye

Only for those who appreciate vintage music....

I found this tune by Benny Goodman today...that I never heard before and I love it


*Benny Goodman-More than you know*

*Chicago April 24 1936 Benny Goodman-cl, Teddy Wilson-p, Gene Krupa*


----------



## skye

*MELANCHOLY LULLABY ~ Benny Carter & his Orchestra*

*love.*

*that's all.*


----------



## Ria_Longhorn




----------



## skye

ohhhhhhhhhh ...hmmmm....  yummmmm


*(I've Got) Beginner's Luck - 1937*


----------



## skye

the one and only Al Bowlly with Ray Noble & The New Mayfair Dance Orchestra. 1930


----------



## skye

so beautiful....
*Cheek to Cheek - Fred and Ginger*


----------



## skye

The amazing Fats Waller and my favorite version of this song! 



*Fats Waller - I Can't Give You Anything But Love*

**


----------



## skye

just yesterday 1960

gorgeous all the same ....ohhh    don't you love the 60s? 





*BOBBY DARIN - I'LL BE THERE*


----------



## Ria_Longhorn




----------



## skye

Beautiful! Thank you.   ^^^


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

skye said:


> Beautiful! Thank you.   ^^^



You're welcome, Skye.


----------



## skye

ohh.. this song



the Mills Brothers were the best ... America and the world  loved them... and still does.













I am obsessed with this tune.

"Till Then"


----------



## skye

nice... yes? my dears?............sweet ok

of course that's  Gary Busy doing his own singing...he is good isn't he?

*The Buddy Holly Story True Love Ways*


----------



## skye

you are in my heart you baby.... and ....y'all.......    ^^^^ that song we like


----------



## skye

*I'll Be With You In Apple Blossom Time - Harry James & His Orchestra with Helen Forrest*


----------



## skye

I listened   to some of my large collection of 1920s music  while driving  today. Enjoying it a lot!











*Remarkable Girl : Ted Weems and His Orchestra 1929*

**


----------



## skye

Rudy and his wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*1934 HITS ARCHIVE: P.S. I Love You - Rudy Vallee*

**


----------



## Ria_Longhorn




----------



## skye

*1930 HITS ARCHIVE: Fine And Dandy - Arden-Ohman Orchestra (Frank Luther, vocal)*


----------



## skye

The amazing  Sara Vaughan....

*Lover Man (Oh Where Can You Be)*



**


----------



## skye

that song     ^^^^   quickly climbing up to my favorite 3 songs ever....


----------



## skye

This  beautiful   music we  heard at home...often  you know... when my  parents were giving  dinner parties for their friends .....and we me and my sister and brother  had to disappear  ....out of sight  ....lol....totally out of the way  .... ...children are a nuisance ........haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

this .....music ..... will always be so close to my heart....I miss you  dad.

I miss you.


----------



## skye

"Moonglow" 1955

wow! William Holden, love lol hmmm

*Dance Scene from "Picnic" - Kim Novak/William Holden *


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

This is the real deal, here! PS:  for this thread.


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> This  beautiful   music we  heard at home...often  you know... when my  parents were giving  dinner parties for their friends .....and we me and my sister and brother  had to disappear  ....out of sight  ....lol....totally out of the way  .... ...children are a nuisance ........haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
> 
> this .....music ..... will always be so close to my heart....I miss you  dad.
> 
> I miss you.



That sounds kinda modern for some reason. High quality music! Very good! They're going into modes  and atonality n stuff.


----------



## Marion Morrison

You know, scales and tones directly relate to feelings and emotions.


----------



## skye

Because we love the 1920s and 1930s and because  we  do love Q.....

for y'all


*Business in Q*


----------



## skye

*Jack Hylton and his Orchestra "Choo Choo" 1931 - *


----------



## skye

*Bert Lown & His Hotel Biltmore Orch. - I'm Yours, 1930*


----------



## skye

*Eleanor Powell With Buddy & Vilma Ebsen 1936*

*"sing before  breakfast" *


----------



## skye

*1934: Lee Wiley - A Hundred Years From Today*


----------



## skye

It's difficult to get better than that....very difficult....it's not that easy to be so so gorgeous as she is.....WOW

thank you Claudia.....thank you 1960s

thank you Italy!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unknown band, old standard. They do it well.


----------



## skye

all gone now....... that Hollywood in the Golden Age  is all gone now never to come back.Never.Today's Hollywood is Satanist and then some....sick

not the Golden Age Hollywood I mean

*Judy Garland - When I Look at You*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Boogie Boogie  dancing from all ages! 

"Boogie Boogie Country Girl"


----------



## skye

Oh my dears.....oh my friends....LOL














But am I?




I hope I'm not my friends....one can only hope LOL!


*Skylark - Harry James (Helen Forrest, vocal)*


----------



## skye

The great Duke Ellington with this beautiful tune, one of my favorites of the era!


*Duke Ellington - Sweet Dreams of Love (1930)*


----------



## skye

*Judy Garland- "Swing Mister Charlie" 1936*


----------



## skye

Does anybody listen to my music here?

If you do.....this is another lovely song ..(((( good night y'all)))


*My Own - Al Bowlly, singing for Geraldo And His Orchestra.*



**


----------



## LittleNipper

1924


----------



## skye

"Isn't it an awful pity

"We never met before"





*1932 Arden & Ohman - Isn’t It A Pity? (Scrappy Lambert, vocal)*

 Gershwin tune, featured in the musical  “Pardon My English,” by  Arden & Ohman orchestra.


----------



## skye

*Ben Pollack and His Orchestra "Keep Your Undershirt On"*


*Curb your emotion*
*don't go off your nut*
*I've got a notion*
*I could love you but*
*don't get excited*
*keep your undershirt on*
*Maybe I've got stuff you admire , shit*
*babe I'm hot stuff*
*so remember this*
*don't get excited*
*keep your undershirt on    *


----------



## skye

Because we really like Italy in the 1960s....we do

Pepino Di Capri


----------



## skye

still in Italy! 1960s love this so much...so much...love



*Rita Pavone Alla Mia Età*


----------



## skye

am I a pain?

I don't know

I only know I have good taste....great taste really

it is what it is you have to face reality all you ....you nothingness ...my GOD I don't want to hurt you
.


----------



## skye

A relatively new one ....this  is another interpretation ....this one is is by
* ~ The Classics (1963) **"Till Then"*


**


----------



## skye

*Paul Tremaine Orch. 1929 *

*" Is There A Place Up There For Me? "  .......*


----------



## skye

*Brigitte Bardot - La madrague 1968*


----------



## skye

I love the eyeliner lol  so 1960s!  love it want to copy it now! 

*Francoise Hardy - Comment te dire adieu*


----------



## skye

^^^

sorry I apologize I didn't explain what eyeliner means ......a catline on the eye....like that


----------



## skye

*Jack Payne's Orch. - You're Driving Me Crazy, 1931*


----------



## skye

ha! fun fun fun LOL




*Roberta I'll be hard to handle Ginger Rogers, Fred Astaire*


----------



## skye

It Feels So Right · Elvis Presley  - 1960


----------



## skye

Still with Elvis late 50s early 1960s

wow...ohh


*Elvis Presley - Soldier Boy*


----------



## skye

Soldier boy (take 7)


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

my oh my heheheeh

ohhhhhhhhh

I'm totally in love!  oh wow!


----------



## skye

who was better than that .. ....not many my friends... it is what is is....and he is gone..and it's sad...it's not fun living anymore


----------



## skye

*Footlight Parade (1933) – Shanghai Lil (Full Scene)*
*
with amazing James Cagney and Ruby Keeler!

 Directed By Busby Berkeley ⋅ *


----------



## skye

A scene from the 1933 film "Flying Down to Rio," with Fred Astaire and  Ginger Rogers


----------



## skye

*T-Bone Walker - Gee Baby Ain't I Good To You*


----------



## skye

One of the best versions of that song, in my opinion!  ^^^


----------



## skye

Just found this, totally amazing....for those who like this 



Francis Ford Coppola - Cotton Club, 1984 - Irving Cummins - Vogues of 1938, 1937


Both times then and now alternative then and now  then and now ....wow ..... love love


----------



## skye

*1932 Arden & Ohman - I Stumbled Over You And Fell In Love (Frank Luther, vocal)*


----------



## skye

M Monroe  "Lazy" 

1954


----------



## skye

a newer one


----------



## skye

What a beautiful song

why couldn't it last ..last night?

Bob Crosby....the younger brother of Bing...

*Bob Crosby And His Orchestra - (Why Couldn't It Last) Last Night*


----------



## skye

The amazing Miles Davies !!!



*- Nuit Sur Les Champs-Elysees 1958 (On The Champs Elysees)*


**


----------



## skye

and from South America... early 1960s....

...with this song I say....nite y'all   love ....


*Peter Rock - Entre La Arena y El Mar - (Con la letra)*


----------



## fncceo




----------



## fncceo




----------



## skye

*They Say - Helen Forrest*


----------



## skye

*Crows - GEE - 1953 Original *


----------



## skye

sometimes it's good to get away a little from politics, just for a second or two,,,,..... and then come back .....



*Jeanne Moreau - Miles Davis - Louis Malle - Paris - 1958*


----------



## skye

Miles Davis

*So What*


----------



## skye

God I love his accent!
is that from Memphis? from the South? amazing accent anyway ...for me at least LOL gotta love Southern accent!


This is from 1957.


----------



## skye

omigod ....he is so amazing....I can't stand it!!!!!!!!!!!

heheheeh


----------



## skye

hmm  here we go 

America is the best...

Totally wow....

and I will stop there LOL.....America the best!





ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## skye

I like his Gospel too


*Elvis Presley - Milky White Way*


----------



## skye

Vintage Gospel Nostalgia from 1968


This  IS a Happy Day....... dedicated to Justice Kavanaugh  and his family



*"Oh Happy Day" *


----------



## skye

Good night my friends....  good night all patriots out there.....you sleep tight...sweet dreams...........




*Elvis Presley-The Wonder of You*


----------



## skye

1960


----------



## skye

*Earth, Wind & Fire - Reasons *

70s


----------



## Marion Morrison

I know what the real stuff is.


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> I like his Gospel too
> 
> 
> *Elvis Presley - Milky White Way*



Elvis did a lot of Gospel, after every concert, he was off in a black Baptist church. He died with more knowledge of the songs than black people I know that do that. Really many of those songs should be preserved. You shoulda heard my friend's brothers singing when he died. It's that old old stuff. All I can do is thank The Lord for my time with him. I brought him a lot of joy, I gave him a reason to use that tractor, boy, he loved that thing.  He taught me how to tie a running bowline with chain and hook it to his tractor, and we moved tons of wood for years. We had a lot of time together. Nothing made him happier. It's what we were made to do. He loved that tractor. Nothing made him happier than hoisting wood I cut with it and putting it in a pile. He loved that, and I'm happy I was there to oblige him. We had 6-7 great years together. I still miss him.


----------



## skye

"Lets Groove."...  but we have to go back.... back to the 1970s ............... we must


What a great group! totally amazing! best of the best!!!!  Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## skye

50s Elvis

*- A Fool Such As I*


----------



## skye

God ....they were the perfect match....perfect vintage American match.............

Please.......................come back................................ vintage.....past come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We miss you all......all you  are gone...my past your past all gone..  Miss so much

Sad


----------



## skye

Good night y'all..sleep tight....bye


----------



## skye

Another favorite of mine! with the amazing Fats Waller!

from the 1930s




*When Somebody Thinks Your Wonderful - by Fats Waller*


----------



## skye

....and this  song too.......


God...all these songs are so  amazing..for me   for me only I mean  ........ only moi....LOL.........


let me see the year................hmmm......about 1937.......more or less!



*Bing Crosby - Smarty *


----------



## skye

yes
*Stay Around A Little Longer - Buddy Guy*


----------



## skye

If I may oh

*Elvis Presley - Fools Rush In*

*



*





**


----------



## skye

some home movies for my friends who like a lil bit of vintage


----------



## skye

just as a matter of curiosity .....vintage curiosity....you know....nobody will replace this man and their like ....I mean nobody, what would????? nobody

and nowadays?  pussy cat pink hats men? soy boys?  men under the rule of  women?   scum   pathetic   so called men  like that?LOL no way

*Elvis - Post Army Interview (this is like 12 minutes long)*


I just love and adore ...that Southern drawl..............GOD it's sexy


----------



## skye

he said he never eat out...in a restaurant... he only ate home

ok

Menphis says it welcomes him


----------



## skye

as a journalist myself....I'd  have loved  to be in that interview .... go back in time wow...if only possible


----------



## Freiheit

Another American Dance band popular in the 30s and 40s


----------



## skye

*Miles Davis - Jeru*


----------



## skye

A re-edit of Godard's Breathless, 1960s  using Amon Tobin's "bridges" and DJ Cam's "Mad Blunted Jazz".


----------



## skye

*Bert Kaempfert - African Beat -*

*early 1960s ...very cool*


**


----------



## skye

It has to be the year 1960  I think

...best year for a Summer Place


over and over....and over never tired of it




*Percy Faith & His Orchestra - A summer place theme*



**


----------



## skye

Bert Kaempfert & His Orchestra -

*Tootie Flutie *

**


----------



## skye

This song once more....because I love it so  very much...


*The Mills Brothers "Till Then"*


----------



## skye

another  song from the Mills Brothers ..the best! for all of you like vintage like me

*I Don't Know Enough About You*


----------



## skye

Nevertheless · The Mills Brothers-


Maybe I'm right, and maybe I'm wrong
And maybe I'm weak and maybe I'm strong
But nevertheless I'm in love with you

Maybe I'll win and maybe I'll lose
And maybe I'm in for crying the blues
But nevertheless I'm in love with you

Somehow I know at a glance
The terrible chances I'm taking
Fine at the start, then left with a heart that is breaking


Oh maybe I'll live a life of regret
And maybe I'll give much more than I'll get
But nevertheless, I'm in love with you
But nevertheless, I'm in love with you



Good Night everybody!


----------



## skye

listening again to a favorite .... a winner.... a vintage winner .....a winner today and  I know.....a winner for a very long time.... 

*When Somebody Thinks Your Wonderful - by Fats Waller*


----------



## skye

Oh God....this is 1962....how good can it get my friends...


hmmmmmmm RED all the way    love this song so much....really....love it...wow....always  have....step into  1962 with me lol....walk this way 


*Bruce Channel - Hey! Baby*


----------



## skye

RED Tsunami

Bless all Patriots Bless  President Trump Bless Q


----------



## skye

tonight.... such a great   election  night,... RED RED RED

shall we

post this song  again...

hello!!!! friend!     ..I  do like you  do you like us?

this is the song I posted   before   ..




both Senate and House!


----------



## skye

Hey Steve  B.    I am with you!  Bless! 

love


----------



## skye

kissmequick....


1962 Elvis


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

When Mexico was a proud country...with the best .....the very best .....NO  illegals wanting to go to US for welfare..  ...what happened  to you Mexico?  what happened to you and to  your  great country?


Go  back to what you were Mexico.....have pride in your own  ....you have a beautiful country! why do you want to go to other lands?? why you have the best...

Angelica Maria "Paso a Pasito" 1970s


----------



## skye

And  the same song with he who created it.....the king himself.....Armando Manzanero

"Paso a Pasito"


this version  will be forever in my music library....I love it so much


----------



## skye

do you speak Spanish?

Armando Manzanero  "Paso A Pasito?


----------



## skye

and this  one before I go

not for all....not for everybody....so you don't have to listen...

just for those ...  us  few ....like me  ...and some  other ones like me ..... who appreciate  this....


This time around....Angelica Maria and Armando Manzanero together.....we are still in the 1970s





MAGA


MAGA YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

Good night .


----------



## skye

bet you never heard this before
*Elvis Presley - Danny (Original Master - Take unknown)*


----------



## skye

I love that President Trump has given  the  Award Medal of Freedom to Elvis.....among other  amazing  Americans  love it!

Thank You Mr President!












Nov. 16, 2018

Trump Awards Medals of Freedom to Elvis, Babe Ruth and Miriam Adelson


----------



## skye

Thank you (((drifter)))  ^^^ muah!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Love the song....love the ladies...love the year 1963

*The Chiffons - One fine day ( 1963 )*


----------



## skye

1960
 it's 1960 ....it is
*Johnny Tillotson Poetry In Motion*


----------



## skye

with this one that the whole world knows....  and knows so much...lol


I say night night .....muah....bye  y'all!


----------



## Ria_Longhorn




----------



## skye

Beautiful Angelica Maria....from Mexico....from the 1960s  


*Angélica María - Eddy Eddy*


----------



## skye

another song from Angelica Maria...that I posted ...but I have to say ....

I lived in Mexico  a few years...and the music there is so totally magnificent and beautiful...

I have moved on since in life ....but oh my Lord....this music  will be in my spirit   and my being forever


----------



## skye

love love Mexican Music  1960s....

one of the most beautiful songs and lyrics...in my opinion...


----------



## skye

also we were  posted a few years in Argentina.....I adore...lovely totally handsome  great people great country ....always trying to restrain myself .....when I talk of what I love so much LOL 


this   song once more



*julio sosa "nada*


----------



## skye

While driving....I have been listening exclusively again..... to Miles Davis CD..never get tired......

*Jeanne Moreau - Miles Davis - Louis Malle - Paris - 1958*


----------



## skye

Paul Whitemans  and his Orchestra,1930s classic... "Christmas Night In Harlem"  love it...

nite everybody!


----------



## skye

1950s  Merry Christmas baby....hmm...love this lil  B/W  Elvis film...his mother and Dad are  there .... nice


----------



## skye

and the 70s?

is that vintage enough

I know it's beautiful...that's what's I know....that's all

*ELO - Showdown (Live at Wembley Stadium)*


----------



## EasyPeasy

Sorry, I had a couple drinks and pulled up Tool's "46 & 2".

Badass stuff.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## skye

Because this in black and white.....like in the 1950s....


1950s make believe ...
hmmm.....  I like it a lot ....may be you do too, Sir!   heheheh







*Supertramp - My Kind Of Lady*


----------



## skye

" Supertramp, My kind of lady" 

 Audrey Hepburn. WOW!

nice!!!!!!!!!!!! wanna dance? hmm...ok........come here then.........nice


----------



## skye

love this one  too hehelove doo wop

*doowop christmas ~ van-dells ~ 1958*


----------



## skye

A bit of the excessive   1980s ......with delicious 1920s images....

*Ottawan - Hands Up (Give Me Your Heart) ORIGINAL VIDEOCLIP*


----------



## skye

and again....because we all   love  legal....as opposed of illegal scum!

my ..this is so beautiful.......all blessings to you  .... Sir .... Mr Manzanero  ....



*Paso a pasito - Armando Manzanero*



some sweet lyrics...


Paso a pasito llegaré
donde vive tu corazón
hasta su puerta tocaré
cuando salga le diré
que ando en busca de tu amor.


----------



## longknife

My foster father was a conductor/arranger/pianist for this orchestra.


----------



## skye

longknife said:


> My foster father was a conductor/arranger/pianist for this orchestra.




nice thank you!


----------



## skye

I might be on a Mexican Musical  Mexican Rol ... beautiful music...ever ....
all legals no illegal scum here ! 


the amazing Mr Manzanero and beautiful Angelica Maria ..." Paso a Pasito:

... a very informal version.   a very sweet version...love  love love


----------



## skye

*1949 Orioles - What Are You Doing New Year’s Eve?*


----------



## skye

best group ever!    1970s is that vintage? or just yesterday?


----------



## skye

and...still ....this.....I like ....do you like too?

it's called "Wait" 

love love


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

deep deep ...into the 1970s...

*Indeep - Last Night A Dj Saved My Life *


----------



## skye

When it comes to the 1970s

two groups

Earth Wind and Fire.......and Electric Light Orchestra (ELO)


There is no 1970s without them 



I love this   vintage 70s so much...


----------



## skye

I know this is not that important..^^^ but i must say...or even ...insist ....how gorgeous is that song?

Instead of the title being "I need her Love"  i say  "I need His Love".....(for obvious reasons lol)

OMG the harmonies of the song....make it a fav from the 1970s!  my close to Number One of the 1970s!


----------



## Mindful

Love Earth Wind and Fire.


----------



## Mindful

Dutch orchestra, with a Brit and an American.

Music unites!


----------



## skye

This song was on the top list of 1974!

Great year that one! I love it!

love this tune!


*David Bowie Rebel Rebel 1974*


----------



## longknife

*Since when did the 70s go along with the OP?*


----------



## skye

and with all encompassing 1964..........one of the most beautiful years on this Earth ever ....if not the most beautiful! 

...I say good night to all my friends....


*Big Girls Don't Cry Four Seasons *


----------



## Mindful

Don't know when this one was.

Great version.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

from across the pond.....

*Bye Bye Baby - The BBC Dance Orchestra directed by Henry Hall 1936*


**


----------



## skye

*Pennies from Heaven Clip 1981 - Bernadette Peters Lip-Syncs to I Want to Be Bad by Helen Kane 1929   *


----------



## skye

God this is beautiful...
*Pennies From Heaven (1981) – Let's Face The Music And Dance *


----------



## Mindful

skye said:


> from across the pond.....
> 
> *Bye Bye Baby - The BBC Dance Orchestra directed by Henry Hall 1936*
> 
> 
> **



I think those were very popular.


----------



## skye

Mindful said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> from across the pond.....
> 
> *Bye Bye Baby - The BBC Dance Orchestra directed by Henry Hall 1936*
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those were very popular.
Click to expand...



Yes....those Dance Bands from the 1930s were very popular indeed.

Across the pond and in America


----------



## skye

....and this one that is often posted...from the same movie .... but ... I adore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  love love love my FAV!

The song is from the early 30s


*Pennies From Heaven (1981) – Love Is Good For Anything That Ails You*

**


----------



## skye

with 1961 in my heart....it's good night  for me ....sweetest dreams everyone !!!


*Bobby Darin - Multiplication*


----------



## skye

Dr Hook's Ray Sawyer dies 


   Bless you forever and thank you for all the lovely music!(((((((   RIP  ))))










kove love love love....................


----------



## skye

GOD .....that was    only 1978................. love  that so much.....   ^^ sad


----------



## skye

Politics is number One!



but it's so sad when the whole world is crumbling around you.....when your    musical world  is gone


----------



## skye

once more because this song deserves a special place BLESS

he....being gone.....particularly hurts today.....  but....he is still alive....in my heart



BLESS the 1970s


----------



## skye

posted this before but once more love it


*Couple Of Swells - Fred Astaire & Judy Garland*


----------



## skye

GOD I  Iove that song   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



night my darlings! love y'all!


----------



## skye

For all  of my friends who love a vintage  treat.....French New Wave ....year 1964...... when France was still great....GOD BLESS the Yellow Vests!


The movie's  short clip is called "Bande  a Part"...  the   Director is,  Jean-Luc Godard.

1964  a most beautiful year....


----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

*Ramona - Turn Back the Clock - 1933 *


----------



## skye

Amazing Louis and amazing  Bing! 

"Gone Fishing"


----------



## skye

best friends .....best music in America  ever.............  best  musical times 


*Bing Crosby & Louis Armstrong - "Basin Street Blues" & "Lazy Bones"*


----------



## skye

God ... I like these two so much........both are amazing!!

but when  they say...this:

Sugar, I never cheat on my sugar
Cause I'm too sweet on my sugar
That sugar baby of mine




that's too funny....hahahhaaaaaaaaaaaa they cheat all the time both of them
but wow great song all the same!


*Bing Crosby & Louis Armstrong - "Sugar" ("That Sugar Baby O' Mine") *


----------



## skye

isn't that the best ^^


I think it is


----------



## Natural Citizen

It's a hell of a thing.


----------



## skye

i agree  ^^^

it is

it is strange,,,


----------



## skye

here...darling...more strange

more far away bye bye blues.... and this only from  the 1930s.....

to think that now I am in the antediluvian civilization ....wow ....we have so much to talk about.....


----------



## skye

shall I say good night then


good night!


----------



## skye

*Ella & Louis - Cheek to Cheek*


**


----------



## skye

*That's Jazz High Society 1956 Bing Crosby Louis Armstrong *


----------



## skye

because both were so good....they will live forever

*Rocky Mountain Moon Bing Crosby, Louis Armstrong - Bing & Louis*


----------



## skye

in the late 1950s and early 1960s....men were so different than the soy/snowflakes  male creatures  of today!





They are badly missed.

*Ricky Nelson - Poor Little Fool (1958) HQ*

.


----------



## skye

another lovely song from him....isn't he  one  of the best?  best year too 1962

*RICKY NELSON - It's Up to You [1962]*


----------



## skye

Another great version of this song...hmm 


*Elvis Presley - Fools Rush In *


----------



## skye

and here is Ricky's version.....the King Elvis  is first.....but Ricky is not too far behind 

 this is all  the 1960s  my dears!!!


----------



## skye

best country back then ever!!!! best of the best Argentina...........Best Country and totally gorgeous people!!!

I'm not sure about the years of this ....40? 50s? 60s?somewhere there...love it


*Julio Sosa, Cambalache*


----------



## skye

again...not for all..............but only for those few...who care and who understand


Argentina 1930s.......Gardel died when his plane crashed....
*Carlos Gardel - Volver - Tango*


----------



## skye

just because............. we love Argentina  a lot ..and we love  South America  very much .... and it goes without saying ...we  love the 1930s....

*Cambalache Carlos Gardel*


----------



## HenryBHough

*F.A. Rickar Orchestra with Charles Kellogg as the bird.  *
Vocal by Alma Gluck, mother of actor Efram Zimbalist, Jr. Recorded 1917

But I have no idea why!


----------



## skye

love all this!  love this music lol.....love those who love this    vintage sound  


*AMBROSE AND HIS ORCHESTRA / SAM BROWNE - I Guess I'll Have To Change My Plan (1932)*


----------



## skye

we love all this remembrance ....those old buildings ... where we lived in...those neighbors ...our past......I miss my friends and neighbors...I miss  the concierge of my building back then   I miss his daughter who was a friend of mine.....my past  ...

all gone

gone gone sad

*Elvis and Bobby Darin*


----------



## skye

a bit of sweetness and love and yummy...and all  delicious and hmmmmmm...heheheh love you


----------



## skye

luv ....luv....yum ohhhhhhhhhhhhh

YUMMYYYYYYYYYYY


oh oh.............how we love !  in all respect Yummy....how we love!!!!!!!!!LOL FUN


----------



## skye

America has to be proud of him...

Bless the best America has to give! 

HE IS Elvis!


----------



## skye

Argentina late 1950s Dimelo Tu...Los Cinco Latinos


there you ignoramus....there...


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is not a dance song, but it is a part of history.


----------



## skye

Bing....he rules in my musical vintage  library!

*Bing Crosby - You Must Have Been A Beautiful Baby (1938)*


----------



## skye

ok several takes of this movie with Bing "Going Hollywood"......many takes to get the right one.....

totally fun and totally interesting.... if you like  the 1933 year....and vintage  beauty....(for my vintage girls friends  and   vintage make up and all that )this is for you .....just fun...no make up just music,,,ok? only 1933 music

*see BING CROSBY croon I'M GOING HOLLYWOOD~1933 take5*


----------



## skye

before i go

...my vintage friends know this one ...they totally know what I mean


and for the strangers... for those others.....just get in touch with the 1930s....easy 

*WHEN THE FOLKS HIGH UP DO THAT MEAN LOWDOWN - Bebe Daniels & Bing Crosby*


----------



## Freiheit




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

love them amazing group  amazing  sound best of the best

70s? early 80s? bravo!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

Nothing but love  here my  friends....nothing but love for Beatles, for Hamburg, but mainly ...for 1961 


*Beatles at the Top Ten Club Hamburg 1961*


**


----------



## skye

*The Beatles - Roll Over Beethoven (Hamburg 1962)*

great 60s atmosphere..


----------



## skye

another vintage version of the same song....this time  from the 1970s YUM...

nice nice.....

*ELO, rollover beethoven*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

HI op i'm new 
i made it to page 2 and saw anita oday 
double shot 


if they were already posted sorry


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

since someone postd frank
off one of my top three albums of the 20th century
its ties with speak english or die


----------



## Mindful

Love this; and love him.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

ok my darlings....nightie poo everybody LOL .....from 1962 ....this song is called...


*The Orlons - The Wah-Watusi]*


**


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

1963

"IF YOU WANNA BE HAPPY" peaked at #1 in 1963. 

LYRICS:" If you want to be happy for the rest of your life Never make a pretty woman your wife" 

so much fun    love it!!!!!


----------



## skye

^^^^^    fun enough  song   LOL  "If You wanna Be Happy" from 1963

two...three ....wohooooo dance everybody  now....LOL





*Cher & Winona Ryder-Mermaids-Video-Edit)*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

Love it ..I love the blues

*Scrapper Blackwell - Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

Another winner for me! 

Way back to 1929...vintage  I love!


*Helen Humes - Sneaking Around With You*


----------



## skye

*HELEN HUMES you can depend on me (1959)*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

Doesn't get better  than the amazing Ella Fitzgerald ... and this version  of the  George Gershwin song 

*Ella Fitzgerald Savoy Eight - I Was Doing All Right 1959 (Gershwin) *



**


----------



## skye

would you like to have this dance with me?


*Bruce Channel - Hey! Baby 1962*


----------



## skye

we are still  in  the magical year  of 1962...   my adorable friends!!

*Bobby Darin ~ Things *


----------



## skye

My last tribute for them

Bless and thank you
*The Monkees - Look Out Here Comes Tomorrow *


----------



## skye

GOD  if it's the year 1960...

and ..........if it's  Percy Faith and all that ...you know....it's ok with me




*The Theme From "A Summer Place" (1960)*


----------



## skye

good night y'all


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

""Gonzalo Graf
4 years ago
It is funny that all of the pretended "Django style" players has focused in the speed and forgotten everything else. Even Rosenberg and Lagrene, Not to mention the street players and subway players, 90% of the time they play scales as fast as they can. One the other hand when you listen to Django, well... 90% of the time you can feel his soul speaking."""

 exactly


----------



## skye

Old enough to be here

Love....



*The Skye Boat Song - Ella Roberts*


----------



## skye

I love it ^^^^ Scottish and Irish old folk songs...so beautiful...Celtic magic


----------



## skye

this is totally 1961 vibs ....when you hear this ...you are back in 1961

this  nothing humongous  ...lol.... nothing this or nothing that ...ok?  this  is just the sound of 1961...my friends


----------



## skye

*Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs - Sugar Shack *


----------



## skye

so many millions of songs from the early 1960s.....

Hallelujah


----------



## skye

And this one....... a favorite of mine from times gone by.....wow....from forever










When California still  belonged to Americans

I miss the past


*The Beach Boys - Surfer Girl*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

Still  with the Beach Boys....you know.... when one lives in a surfing   amazing  village ....

but our heart is with the past ...LOL..... past you know LOL

it's a  very interesting way of living ....fun fun fun....living with one foot in the present and one foot in the past

fun fun fun?   LOL!



like who cares


haaaaaaaaa


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> And this one....... a favorite of mine from times gone by.....wow....from forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When California still  belonged to Americans
> 
> I miss the past
> 
> 
> *The Beach Boys - Surfer Girl*


'

That surfboard ain't too old.  That's a "modern" board.


----------



## skye

God I love this song.........hmmmmmmm


----------



## skye

Better than  the Beatles!

God !!! much better! 


I'm beginning to believe the  American Beach Boys were much better than the Beatles!


----------



## skye

Bless America

Bless  President Donald Trump

Bless the truth   


Bless the Beach Boys

Bless when California was American!


----------



## skye

and now

I say good night

bless that too


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

ahh an all time personal fav


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

*Frankie Avalon "Venus"*

*1959*


----------



## skye

Frankie Avalon  1978

"Grease"...we like.....we like

*Frankie Avalon Beauty School Drop Out ..............*


----------



## skye

Another song from "Grease" 1978....


1978 was a good year....it really was may be


*We Go Together (Film Version)*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

*SWEET AND LOVELY -1931- (Grove Tribute) Gus Arnheim & his Cocoanut Grove Orch.*


----------



## skye

1961


Love......totally love..........

*Acker Bilk ~ Strangers On The Shore *


**


----------



## skye

Wow

What's happening here?

there is a problem here...

what's wrong???


what is 500 server error?


what's that??


----------



## skye

I can not post anymore

something is happening

too bad


bye


----------



## skye

posting this again.....just because

because I love it

*Mina - Il cielo in una stanza (1960)*


----------



## skye

There is a reason we love Italy.

Oh yeah!

They are amazing! 

That's all


----------



## skye

yes...Anniversary...whatever...I will post more late 1950s early 60s French songs later


----------



## skye

more beautiful.....than anything else

love, love....1940s

*Casablanca - As Time Goes By - Original Song by Sam (Dooley Wilson)*


----------



## skye

ok my darlings.....

here we go....


isn't this the best?  hmm ....wow it's good


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Casablanca a classic I love it
have you seen
a bad book A Great movie
they run it on TCM all the time


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

No one ever remembers hoagy


----------



## skye

the last scene of "Casablanca"

friends....vintage is the best .....so....so good....


----------



## skye

and this

Edith Piaf....1960...singing this in  his lover  memory ....who had  died in an airplane crash


She loved him so much.... then he dies in an airplane crash .....too sad...can you imagine


the song is so beautiful.....



Edith in honor of his lover


then he dies???????? just  like that? in a plane crash....sad...

Marcel Cerdan was his name ...so handsome...life  is a sad thing.............















"MY GOD" (MonDieu)


----------



## skye

*Quiet Village - Martin Denny(1959)*


**


----------



## skye

*THE TORNADOS TELSTAR 1962 (original recording #1 in both American and British charts)*


----------



## skye

same

*Telstar : The Tornados*


----------



## skye

back when everything  was more  clean...but.....

when  all   was more beautiful....you know?

1960 of course!


----------



## Natural Citizen

That's a nice tuxedo, Sky. The green tie makes it pop.


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> That's a nice tuxedo, Sky. The green tie makes it pop.




Thank you!


----------



## skye

Would have loved to be there!!

The Newport Jazz Festival,  1958

Amazing Louis Armstrong        and Jack Teagarden !!!

"Rocking Chair"


----------



## skye

my favorite version ever....doesn't get better  than this...an eternal favorite of mine.


*"I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues"  Louis Armstrong*



**


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

I will be always faithful to my vintage songs !  I'll never stray too far...never never  never!!! love it too much...always come back...always


1960 amazing year!


*Wooden Heart - Elvis Presley from G.I. Blues*


----------



## skye

*Elvis Presley goes to Germany 1958*


----------



## skye

love every one dancing there....in the 60s

love the song too...of course


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Everybody Wants My Fanny - Benny Bell*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shaving Cream - Benny Bell*


----------



## skye

This thread  is very close to my heart....I'm listening to this now....liking it too

*You Was Born To Die - BLIND WILLIE McTELL (1933) Blues Guitar Legend*


----------



## skye

yes....please...Lord have Mercy' on us


Lord Have Mercy If You Please · Blind Willie McTell


----------



## skye

come here..... yes?.. .. talk to me .....

*~ ELLA FITZGERALD AND LOUIS ARMSTRONG ~ "They Can`t Take That Away From Me"*


----------



## skye

loving it...this song
*Bing Crosby & Louis Armstrong - Gone Fishin' (1951)*


----------



## skye

The song “Denise” as recorded by Randy and the Rainbows. Video montage from the film - Gidget, (1959) directed by Paul Wendkos, featuring Sandra Dee and James Darren.


----------



## skye

The blues ...the guitar... I  like it



*LIGHTNIN' HOPKINS ~*


----------



## skye

sorry ...I just forgot....


love love.....ok now it's better! 

*Sandra Dee & Bobby Darin-Dream Lover*


----------



## skye

1967  is present too!


*Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth 1967*


----------



## skye

life is beautiful ...thanks to the year 1939....beautiful
*

If I Only Had a Brain - The Wizard of Oz (4/8) Movie CLIP (1939) HD*


----------



## skye

*IF I ONLY HAD THE NERVE ~ Wizard Of Oz 1939*


----------



## skye

for all the ignoramus here ...who really don't know anything of the past


*Judy Garland - Dear Mr. Gable*


----------



## skye

This is 1944...still with talented Judy

I love the past I want to leave this  earth??? lol soon....I miss the past I want to go back so bad .....I can not even start explaining it all to  y'all  LOL
*
JUDY GARLAND: 'THE TROLLEY SONG'.*


----------



## skye

Before we go for tonight....

Love, love, love so much....... this  is.....my real love ...my beautiful real vintage love.
Good night y'all

*~ ELLA FITZGERALD AND LOUIS ARMSTRONG ~ "They Can`t Take That Away From Me"*


----------



## skye

a newer  vintage....but the best of the best!  this a 1976   song called "Breezing"  from the one and only  amazing George Benson

Some sweet vinyl here my friends ....it's vinyl time lol.....enjoy !


----------



## skye

the talented
*Mildred Bailey ~ Can't we be friends*


**


----------



## skye

If Anything Happened to You · The Rhythm Maniacs · Al Bowlly


that's Al


----------



## skye

and my number one song in the world ... all interpretations of that  song  I mostly love.... .ever and ever....number one.....

after that song  .... come all others  ...you know....all the other songs...

*Al Bowlly - Blue Moon 1935 Ray Noble*


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## whoisit

My mother played piano and sang to everything from Johann Strauss to Jerry Lee Lewis.

I heard this song many times.


----------



## whoisit

The true story of Johann Strauss, great movie and music. my granddaughter ordered it for me a few years ago.


----------



## skye

One of my fav Orchestras from the 1930s

Ted FioRito & His Orchestra - "You Saved My Life" -


----------



## skye

from across the pond....back then, when everything was fine!

When Britain was not Islamic




*Jack Hylton & His Orchestra ft Pat O'Malley - Hold Me (Decca Records 1933)*


**


----------



## skye

My Number one from across the pond.....and my fav from  Jack Hylton


1930s of course


*This Is The Rhythm For Me (video)*


----------



## skye

Here my sweet babies...this is  from the 1930s .... for all of you  my lovies!


*Doing The Kerb Step (1930)
Jack Hylton & His Orchestra.  *


----------



## skye

*1939 HITS ARCHIVE: What’s New - Bing Crosby*


----------



## skye

*1932, Ev'ryone Says I Love You, Isham Jones Orch. *


----------



## skye

top ten back then

love it..my fav!

*1932, Sentimental Gentleman From Georgia, Isham Jones Orch. *


----------



## skye

so beautiful! love


*Nat King Cole - For sentimental reason*


----------



## skye

so it's good night again..


*NAT KING COLE - Unforgettable [1961 version] (vinyl)*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

*Vintage Paris Jazz - The Paris Jazz Stars of the Jazz & Swing Era*


----------



## skye

love this...1934....over there in Paris...back then ....when Paris was the best....long long ago 





C'est Lui · Joséphine Baker


----------



## skye

with 1920s fun video!
*Perry Como - Papa Loves Mambo - HD 1954*


----------



## skye

and now we are in 1957

*Pat Boone - Bernadine*


----------



## skye

Night ...love y'all


1962


----------



## skye

The song “Denise” as recorded by Randy and the Rainbows. Video montage from the film - Gidget, (1959)  featuring Sandra Dee and James Darren.


----------



## skye

I'm having a prolific night...hmmm 



*James Darren - All*


----------



## skye

*he who married Lana Turner and Ava Gardner ..  among others lol....**the man had good taste*


*Artie Shaw - Frenesi*


----------



## skye

and my favorite ever on this Earth...

this is it....1960 ....no more no less ....perfect year

*Percy Faith - Theme From A Summer Place*


----------



## skye

Fun..fun ....fun my darlings.......only fun....I guess

*Mel Torme - Comin' Home Baby*


----------



## skye

Oh, no!
Cara
Resta sempre così
Mia
Non tagliarti i capelli
Non truccarti di più
Amore
Ma tu,
Dolce
Hai deciso così
Mia
Di vestirti di rosso
Di chiamarti Gigì



Oh! No!
Cara,
resta sempre così,
bella,
col musetto pulito,
col tuo nome Lilì.
La più bella sei tu...
spettinata così...
buonanotte, Lilì!

and that's that lol..love yes,

*Domenico Modugno - Musetto Italy 1956-*


----------



## skye

we love we miss we think everyday of the past


----------



## skye

*Ba... ba... Baciami Piccina - Alberto Rabagliati 1940s ...*

*fun best of the best!*


----------



## skye

my last vintage song for tonight....so beautiful so perfect in black and white....so much love from  me .............towards  a time that is gone.....



lots of love left here  with this song....more than you can ever imagined...bye



*Parlami d amore Mariù - sung by Vittoria De Sica in Gli uomini che Mascalzoni (1932 film)*


----------



## skye

yes we cry... I cry..........it is what it is I better go yes? bye


----------



## skye

the whole of it


Come sei bella, più bella stasera Mariù
Splende un sorriso di stella, negli occhi tuoi blu
Anche se avverso il destino domani sarà
Oggi ti sono vicino perchè sospirar, non pensar

Parlami d'amore Mariù
Tutta la mia vita sei tu
Gli occhi tuoi belli brillano
Fiamme di sogno scintillano

Dimmi che illusione non è
Dimmi che sei tutta per me
Qui sul tuo cuor non soffro più
Parlami d'amore Mariù

So che una bella e maliarda sirena sei tu
So che si perde chi guarda quegli occhi tuoi blu
Ma che mi importa se il mondo si burla di me
Meglio nel gorgo profondo ma sempre con te
Si con te

Qui sul tuo cuor non soffro più

Parlami d'amore, Mariù


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

the velvet frog !'


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

"One Night With You" Elvis ...1959 ...only one night


----------



## skye

*totally late 1950s vibs*

*Betsy Brye - Sleep Walk (1959)*



**


----------



## skye

I want you to pay attention... lol

this is from the sexy 80s.....I mean ....I am an expert in 1930s and 20s ....but also in  early 80s...and in 70s and in 60s and 50s LOL

letter from Spain y'all  from all over the world MAGA MAGA  MAGA


*Letter From Spain - Electric Light Orchestra (1983) *


----------



## skye

I adore ELO


Secret Messages


----------



## skye

another winner !!!   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ that one ^^^

only the best for y'all

 good night


----------



## skye

the year  is 1976

as good a year as any....a very good year in fact



still with ELO


----------



## skye

*Elton John & Kiki Dee. Don't Go Breaking My Heart. 1976-*


----------



## skye

*1929, I May Be Wrong, Why Can't You, Jack Hylton Orch. with Sam Brown, HD 78rpm*


----------



## skye

*Dietrich & Harry Liedtke,1929.Ich küsse Ihre Hand,Madame.Richard Tauber,Francisco Alves e Comedian*


----------



## skye

*Lili Marlene - Marlene Dietrich - The Soldiers' Song of World War II*


----------



## skye

Louise Brooks in "Prix de Beauté" - "Nantes" by Beirut 1930s......so many nice things ....and movies lol  .....from back then ...


----------



## skye

as a background  for Louise  Brookes 

 this two pics...she was a top star in 1920s America.


----------



## skye

long ago..........like 1930s or even late 20s


*Annette Hanshaw - I've Got A Feeling I'm Falling*


----------



## skye

Gosh...I love all these  people from back then...you know? well,...you don't know....but I love all those people...like....they are more alive than all of you. now ..in a sense...yes



*Annette Hanshaw - My Sin (1929)*


----------



## skye

babies and darlings....and all

this

so much fun.........

*Dusty Springfield Mel Torme Duet*


----------



## skye

ok...and now I'm gone....

hmmm...nice fun whatever .....good night friends


----------



## skye

always the closest to my heart...this type of music

*1932, Baby, Ted Fio Rito Orch. Hi Def, 78RPM, Fox Trot*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

This is  among my number one songs from Ted Fiorito....please forgive the quality is not the best


*Ted Fio Rito & His Orch-- Were You Foolin*


----------



## skye

"Her first record and a wonderful tribute to her work with animals. Great vid."

1940s Doris Day


*Let's Be Buddies ~~ Doris Day & Les Brown*


----------



## skye

loving this...

*Easy As Pie (1941) - Doris Day*


----------



## skye

*Doris Day - More*


----------



## skye

wow......just wow in gorgeousness ............. America    circa   1956! 


*Elvis Presley - Lawdy Miss Clawdy  *


----------



## skye

Only the best for you, who follow  and love vintage music...

You're Driving Me Crazy · Rudy Vallee And His Connecticut Yankees 1930s


----------



## skye

just for my vintage followers.....only for them....  for my vintage followers ...this is 1929


*That's When I Learned To Love You -Rudy Vallee Conn. Yankees*
*1929 my darlings.*


----------



## skye

my darlings now 1960s.....Mountain Greenery....


----------



## skye

Babies....listen please...

just this song....in honor .... for she ....who was the kindest...caring for dogs....

caring for creatures on earth... Bless....bless her forever

*Doris Day ~~~~ A Hundred Years From Today*


----------



## skye

*Frank Sinatra & Duke Ellington - Poor Butterfly*


----------



## skye

all over the world it's the 1960s


----------



## skye

all over the world it's the 1960s...lovely lovely lovely!


----------



## skye

All these beautiful songs from Europe...are from before the Islamic cataclysm

it has to be said

because that kind  of Europe is no more


----------



## skye

Argentina rules.

That's all.


----------



## skye

Since we are in a Japanese state of mind now ...a beautiful state of mind


I offer this  lovely song to you!

so beautiful...so much love...............


*Joe Hisaishi - Summer (High Quality)*


----------



## skye

I love it

 it's early 1960s songs!

because its early 1960s songs 
*Sukiyaki Song Japan*


----------



## skye

I never knew she died

she was so sweet....she loved animals ....she is gone  Elsa Martinelli  ...sad


Bless you Elsa and Rest in Peace you were so kind to animals!  thank you...great song too 1962




she is gone sad


----------



## skye

She will be missed.


----------



## skye

LOVE...........you know what I mean ?
1920s and 1930s and all that!

he was one of the best! The Duke.

*Duke Ellington - Sweet Dreams of Love (1930)*


----------



## skye

One of my fav tunes ever....from across the pond....when Britain  still  belonged to the Brits...miss those  long gone times.....miss



Tap Your Feet · Jack Hylton & His Orchestra Great British Bands .


----------



## skye

so....I guess....it's good night from me....

I can give you beautiful music....I think? I hope?

beautiful music for y'all.

love


*Duke Ellington - "Moonglow" (1934)*


----------



## skye

*Annette Hanshaw - Love Me Tonight - 1932*


----------



## skye

Another beautiful song  from Miss Annette Hanshaw


*Annette Hanshaw - Let's Fall in Love (1934)*


----------



## skye

my sweet friends ....this is a kind of late in the century  because   its 1944..but we totally love it!  



*Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star (1944)*


----------



## skye

This tune is up there on top of my vintage library .. best of the best my friends,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




*Bing Crosby- Muddy Water (1927) W/ Paul Whiteman Orchestra*


----------



## Likkmee

I can imagine my gramps sitting in one of these Gin mills. Nawlenz was the place to go for a southerner back in the day. HA. Still is really.


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## skye

...andt because....this is one of the best songs back then....my friends................

we go back ....we dont stop here and now....we go back all the way   !!!...we want to be there again and again


----------



## skye

I am needing 1920s and 30s  music  right now!   so much fun!!!


*Let's Knock Knees*


----------



## skye

A treat for all my like minded friends here!  great song! love!




*Billie Holiday - Easy Living*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Sinatra hated bobby darin 
I love em both


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

A brief musical break !  

Gino Paoli sings  "Ricordati" in the film "Prima della Rivoluzione" directed by  Bernardo Bertolucci, 1964. (Adriana Asti and Francesco Barilli protagonists.)


----------



## skye

Recorded in New York, July 24, 1951

it doesn't get more beautiful than this....

*Louis Armstrong - A Kiss to Build a Dream On*


----------



## skye

It's not Christmas....but it's her son.... it's all so sad....she loves her son....so sad...






*Judy Garland Xmas Special | Joey Luft sings "Where Is Love"*


----------



## skye

I can't  believe that song...with her son singing like that...............makes me so  

sad  ^

so sad....

sorry


----------



## skye

once more ....with love ....  for all sons all over this earth....who have been left behind...somehow....

*Oliver! - Where Is Love....From 1969 musical Oliver! *


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

I know this is a bit later, but what a great performance!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

*Ben Pollack & His Californians - Deed I Do (1926)*


----------



## skye

Another great version of this song

*You're Getting To Be A Habit With Me (1933)*


----------



## skye

I'm all vintage tonight... 

*BOBBY DARIN ~ Lazy River ~*


----------



## skye

Senza fine .........Gino Paoli

1964


----------



## skye

a 1960s slow



*Peppino di Capri - Nessuno al mondo - 1960*


----------



## skye

from Italy to Memphis USA....we love it all....it's all a roundabout  of  fun! 


*Elvis Presley - Anyway You Want Me (That's How I Will Be) 1955*


----------



## skye

how many times are you going to post this skye?????????? huh????????


me: hmmm oh well  I  like it so! he looks the best here


----------



## skye

80s Argentina...nice

ha...nothing more to say....sweet


*Tratame suavemente*


----------



## skye

"Sensa Fine"

I posted that in #1191

I haven't  stop listening ....love and love.. and love some more

Good night !


----------



## skye

Doors? yes ok...we love



*The Doors - Who Scared You--- 1970s*


----------



## skye

*5 to 1 baby*


*Five To One*


----------



## skye

baby listen to this

that song released 1961 my friends..and wow
70s  here
*The Doors - Back Door Man*


----------



## skye

we love The Doors....   1970s .,....yes we do


----------



## skye

good night yes good night...bye... 

*The Doors - Not To Touch The Earth*


----------



## the other mike

skye said:


> we love The Doors....   1970s .,....yes we do



I get "Don't you love her Madly ?" in my head all the time
and can't help singing it (loud if I'm alone) .


----------



## the other mike

My friend Paul has the biggest library of songs in his head of anyone out there.


----------



## skye

nice

*The Doors-Old Stone Road-*

*1970*

**


----------



## skye

at this  moment it was a toss up between Jim  Morrison and Fred Astaire

it will be this for now...

*The Doors - Roadhouse Blues*


----------



## skye

1974....that's very recent...isn't  it....just yesterday...just today..............

nothing more say here


*Claudio Baglioni "E Tu..."*


----------



## skye

this because...has the early 1960s beat to it

that same  early 60s beat that makes me so sad and that i adore so much

Longing · Joakim Karud


----------



## skye

Another song for our fathers....on this Father's Day....this is from back then 1970



*Father And Son - Cat Stevens *


----------



## skye

Such a  lovely country.....before the Islamic invasion....why Danish  people let that happen???? sad to  see Denmark go down the drain too. Lucky for me I was able to live there for a few..... before this  Islamic horror.



from the late 80s
*Gnags - Jeg elsker dig*


----------



## skye

The amazing Duke Ellington and his band.

*Duke Ellington - East St. Louis Toodle-Oo (The trumpeter is Ray Nance)*


----------



## skye

*Duke Ellington - Japanese Dream*


----------



## skye

and then I would like to post the 1974 version of the song I posted 2   songs up by the great Duke

nice to hear different versions of a good song

*Steely Dan - East St. Louis Toodle-Oo*


----------



## skye

For all of my friends who love good music.......some vintage .....some early 1970s too....I love you all .....






*Steely Dan - Dirty Work*


----------



## skye

1980s Madonna when she was still normal



*Madonna - White Heat [True Blue Album]*


----------



## skye

I re-discovered this song ...that I posted up there

And since then.....I can't stop listening to it...... Steely Dan .....what a great group that was!   circa 1972



*Dirty Work - Steely Dan*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

*Steely Dan - Jack Of Speed..............1970s*
*love this beat........ love*


----------



## the other mike

Green Earrings live;


----------



## skye

Thank you nice!  ^^^


----------



## the other mike

The guitar player on the left (stage left) looks like Rand Paul...


----------



## skye

like it used to  be back then...ok? honest and true...I love the time machine! love....everybody looks so good LOL


*Steely Dan - Barrytown*


----------



## the other mike

Thank God for Youtube.


----------



## the other mike

skye said:


> like it used to  be back then...ok? honest and true...I love the time machine! love....everybody looks so good LOL
> 
> 
> *Steely Dan - Barrytown*


Here's a good Steely Dan tribute band...


----------



## skye

This


so beautiful

*Steely Dan - King of the World*


----------



## skye

*Steely Dan - The Last Mall*


----------



## skye

*What A Perfect Combination - Charlie Palloy And His Orchestra - 1930s*


----------



## skye

Bless all Patriots past, present , and future!



*LARRY ELGARDT - HOOKED ON SWING *


----------



## skye

What I  really,  really..... like   it's 1968.... Saint Tropez .....all gone my friends....all gone no more...gone gone gone..... too bad!

I just thought I let you know 

*Brigitte Bardot - La Madrague, 1968*


----------



## skye

Mexico 1970s....

so.... so beautiful too!


*ANGELICA MARIA..Paso a pasito*


----------



## skye

*Johnny Tillotson - Why Do I Love You So (1959)*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

steely dan does kinda sorta fits 


double shot


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

triple shot 


with two for me 



Yeah i was a fan 
saw em downtown small crowd not to long ago


----------



## skye

*The Alan Parsons Project - Don't Answer Me*


----------



## skye

1969


*Steve Miller Band * Living in the U.S.A.*


----------



## skye

*Ray Charles - America the Beautiful*


----------



## skye

hear my Trump train coming!!!!



*Jimi Hendrix - Hear My Train A' Comin' (Lyric Video)*


----------



## skye

Business In Q   -year of  1932  · Frankie Trumbauer -


----------



## skye

The amazing Coleman Hawkins....

*Feeling Zero*


----------



## skye

one more from the great Coleman Hawkins.....




*Coleman Hawkins - Out Of Lunch*


----------



## skye

so sad ....I am

*Rudy Vallee And His Connecticut Yankees - Lost In A Fog*


----------



## skye

would you like to take a walk? yes?.........ok let's go...



*Would You Like To Take A Walk ( Rudy Vallee -1930s)*


----------



## skye

Before TV, before the internet, radio brought the world into our living rooms. We would sit around the radio and be entertained and informed. It was, in a way, a loss of innocence when TV was introduced. Even though the golden days of radio are gone, we can still enjoy through records and recorded transcriptions those memories.



*On The Air - Rudy Vallée 1933*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Nat King Cole-1945


----------



## skye

Still with Rudy Vallee this is 1929



*If I Had You (1929) Rudy Vallee*


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> Still with Rudy Vallee this is 1929
> 
> 
> 
> *If I Had You (1929) Rudy Vallee*



Ahh, crooning.


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still with Rudy Vallee this is 1929
> 
> 
> 
> *If I Had You (1929) Rudy Vallee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, crooning.
Click to expand...


Yes! he and Bing Crosby.....were the top crooners back 
 then!


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still with Rudy Vallee this is 1929
> 
> 
> 
> *If I Had You (1929) Rudy Vallee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, crooning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! he and Bing Crosby.....were the top crooners back
> then!
Click to expand...


I was just looking for some Bing.


----------



## Marion Morrison

It seems people were more talented back then.


----------



## skye

it's all gone now............but WOW!!!



*Bing Crosby - You Must Have Been A Beautiful Baby (1938)*


----------



## skye

lots of vintage music.....so much loveliness....

where is all gone? where? I miss so much


*Hal Kemp And His Orchestra (1941) (Short Film)*


----------



## skye

And this................. from across the pond 1930s

This is a  vintage favorite of mine.....total love...............does not  get better than this



This Is Romance · Al Bowlly


----------



## skye

ohhh all these wonderful songs.....love love............I want to go back.

Now  back

 Back to beautiful times...........1930s................or 1920s.............want to go back

*Baby - Jack Hylton And His Orchestra *


----------



## skye

another  song...for all of you ignoramus....total ignorant creatures....

*Jack Hylton and his Orchestra - On Your Toes - 1937*


----------



## skye

nothing more to say for tonight....Love Love love.....



*What A Perfect Combination - Charlie Palloy And His Orchestra -1930s*


----------



## skye

music  closer to my heart....1929.....my fav year


*Ray Ventura et Grace Edwarts " Im doing what I'm doing for love "1929*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

The amazing version of.......................him.........1920s and 1930s....................Oh My.................how gorgeous is this tune ...for all my vintage friends!

*Bert Lown's Hotel Biltmore Orchestra*


*I'm So Afraid Of You-*


**


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

*Okay Baby: The Blue Jays: Al Bowlly and Les Allen Vocal*


----------



## skye

*another one from my vintage musical library!*

*1932, All of a Sudden, Lew Conrad Orch.*


----------



## skye

I am very much back into my 1920s and 1930s music right now....deep into it....so much love ...so many harmonies


*Mills´ Hotsy Totsy Gang "Loved One" 1930----*
*Instrumental*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

ohhhhhh my my my ..........listen to this....captured totally the spirit of the 1920s....

love love love !! yes Siree!

*Irving Mills' Hotsy-Totsy Gang-My Little Honey And Me (1929)*


----------



## skye

If you want to come to this vintage  world.....you have to get your mind ready...hehe


This  vintage  time frame darlings......mind above all my sweets.....you have to go vintage... you have to go back.That's all.

*Bye Bye Blues - Roaring Twenties - Hot!!!*


----------



## skye

Deplorable Yankee said:


>



That's a classic

Thank you!


----------



## skye

when Britannia still ruled the waves...GOD  so long ago..... back then..............

*Are You Guilty Of Loving 1930s British Dance Band Music *


----------



## skye

baby it's 1930s,,,,,

*Everyone Says I LOVE YOU ~~~ Elmer Feldkamp*


----------



## skye

this for only the die hard lovers of the past

those who really have a feeling for the past

*Al Bowlly & Fred Elizalde Band - After the Sun Kissed the World Goodbye (1929)*


----------



## skye

sweet....I can continue to the morning and beyond.....with this music,,,,,darling,,,,,from  29s and 30s,...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

Ray Starita...one of my favorite dance bands of the 30s!


*My Love Affair - Ray Starita And His Band -*


----------



## skye

1929.........roaring 20s   in USA..... one of the best bands ever... this song made me fall in love with them.



*The Coon-Sanders Orchestra - Moanin' for You (1929)*

**


----------



## skye

wow what a night this has been ....musically speaking....best of the best vintage  here my sweets!


*1929, What Have You?, Al Goodman Orch*


----------



## skye

*1929, What A Day, Carl Fenton Orch. *


----------



## skye

*Arthur Rosebery - spread a little happiness- 1929*


----------



## skye

Darlings............ you must listen to this.....top fav of the era!

"Why am i so Romantic "· Sam Lanin Orchestra -  · Scrappy Lambert Vocals!   (Scrappy Lambert a favorite of course)




The beautiful lyrics..........

Tell me, dear, why am I so romantic When you're near, why am I so romantic What a grand feeling When your lips meet mine That certain something comes stealing Up and down my spine I don't know what it is you do to me You don't know half of the good you do me


Other boys bore me, they just leave me blue But why am I so romantic with you


----------



## skye

From across the pond ,1930s , the one and only  Al Bowlly....

wow is this tune beautiful or what?  am I the only one who likes this?

*Al Bowlly - Dreaming*


----------



## skye

...and this one with Bing Crosby in the beginning...late 1920s and early 1930s....



*Bing Crosby - Gus Arnheim Cocoanut Grove Orch. *

*"Fool Me Some More" 1930*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

I'm sorry but I'm still ...  with this song  I posted  some posts above.....

I'can't let go...... is too engaging, too alluring.....for me....can't let go.


*Al Bowlly - Dreaming (1940)*


----------



## skye

so....I'm moving on now... but not too far....just to another song of Al Bowlly.



*Heart And Soul - Al Bowlly*


----------



## skye

The amazing Don Redman 1930s!!!









* I Found a New Way to Go to Town*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

that's nice! thank you!   ^^^


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

*Don Redman - Who Wants To Sing My Love Songs*


----------



## skye

Deplorable Yankee said:


>





I am not a  great  fan of Frank Sinatra.

Having said that.....this only  song ....OMG..............I melt............because I love it so much.

The one song from him that I adore.


*Frank Sinatra - When Somebody Loves You*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

skye said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a  great  fan of Frank Sinatra.
> 
> Having said that.....this only  song ....OMG..............I melt............because I love it so much.
> 
> The one song from him that I adore.
> 
> 
> *Frank Sinatra - When Somebody Loves You*
Click to expand...

Not a fan ?
 live at the sands on vinyl 
one of the greatest albums of the 20th century


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> From across the pond ,1930s , the one and only  Al Bowlly....
> 
> wow is this tune beautiful or what?  am I the only one who likes this?
> 
> *Al Bowlly - Dreaming*



That song really sticks in your head. Found myself humming it an hour later.

I was gonna post some Bing, but..I'll wait until next page, it would be out of place on this one. Especially with that real early one. It's a long ways from 1929 to the late 40s.


----------



## skye

Deplorable Yankee said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a  great  fan of Frank Sinatra.
> 
> Having said that.....this only  song ....OMG..............I melt............because I love it so much.
> 
> The one song from him that I adore.
> 
> 
> *Frank Sinatra - When Somebody Loves You*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fan ?
> live at the sands on vinyl
> one of the greatest albums of the 20th century
Click to expand...




I didn't express myself correctly.

Let me try again.

Frank Sinatra from the 1940s .....I don't   particularly like, but   several Sinatra  songs  from the 1960s and 1970s I do like.

And for Bing Crosby it's exactly the opposite LOL!   Adore 1920s and 1930s Bing!   but can't stand 1950s Bing.



You know what I mean?


----------



## skye

*This is early Bing .....along  with  Harry Barris and Al Rinker The Rhythm Boys 1930*


----------



## skye

My darling friends .....this..... early Bing!    yes? 


*Bing Sings "Love Is Just Around the Corner" (1934)*


----------



## skye

I adore how human beings were in the 20s and 30s .....so much fun!


Musically speaking!


----------



## skye

here ignorami....here

*Frank Sinatra - When Somebody Loves You(High Quality - Remastered)*


----------



## skye

I'm jumping from 1930 to 1969.............so  sad............so sad...it's so sad all of  the way ... .friends.....all    of the way


*Oliver! - Where Is Love*


----------



## skye

this too

is it me....... or is this so sad?'
bless everybody.....


*Judy Garland Xmas Special | Joey Luft sings "Where Is Love*


----------



## skye

this is too sad.....I better go....nobody wants sadness.


----------



## skye

1963 my darlings..........


good night muahhh.....



*Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs - Sugar Shack (Official Audio)*


----------



## skye

I love so much ...this vintage Italian song

*Vittorio De Sica - Parlami d'amore, Mariù (1932, with English subtitles)*





and another beautiful version of that song....so lovely....

*Luciano Pavarotti - Parlami d'amore Mariù*


----------



## skye

and yet another wonderful version of this vintage song...oh 

oh baby....this is so.... hmmm...so....so you know what ok?

fantastic....



*La Crus - Parlami d'amore Mariu'*


----------



## skye

this is so beautiful....I'm so glad I found this....it's what I  have always loved.....

stay forever................will you.....please stay......forever? ......... missing you already.......... never go away..........vintage  never go away.............


*Parlami d amore Mariù - sung by Vittorio De Sica in Gli uomini che Mascalzoni (1932 film)*


----------



## skye

my goodnight song for tonight,,,,how gorgeous is this my darlings? how....hmmm...very gorgeous I  think....


 ...soon.....bye bye




*Fred Astaire - The Way You Look Tonight*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

so corny but love it


----------



## skye

still in Europe 1930s and 1940s

 Beautiful Italy

*Alberto Rabagliati-il Primo Pensiero d'Amore- 1940 (The first love tought)*


----------



## skye

look babies....



*Ba... ba... Baciami Piccina - Alberto Rabagliati*


----------



## skye

Night Night babies LOL




*Why Am I So Romantic / The Clevelanders/(Animal Crackers/Marx Brothers)*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

the amazing Don Redman, one of the best  musicians ever.



*You Gave Me Everything But Love (06-28-1932)*


----------



## skye

That is a truly beautiful song......not  just "another song" but a  very lovely song.........best of the the best in my opinion

What gorgeous music  the 1930s  created!.


----------



## skye

Good Night

perfect and beautiful song 1930s ..

*Don Redman - Gee, ain't i good to you*


----------



## skye

night night babies 1958 here



*Quiet Village - Martin Denny*


----------



## skye

Bing Crosby  in Going Hollywood (1933)




*Bingy Poo  Sings "Beautiful Girl"*


----------



## skye

and since we are with early Bingy poo sweet...




Bing Crosby sings a haunting "Temptation" in Going Hollywood (1933).


----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

*Loving You The Way I Do- Lou Gold Orchestra 1930 -  Irving Kaufman on the vocal.*


----------



## skye

I love this tune,.... I wanted to share



*Mountain Greenery by Roger Wolfe Kahn and his Orchestra, 1926*


----------



## skye

there...not 1920s

but still

*Rodgers & Hart - "Mountain Greenery" from "The Garrick Gaieties" - Susan Egan & Brian d'Arcy James*


----------



## skye

Good night y'all 


OH yes
*Old Movie Stars Dance to Uptown Funk*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

A beautiful version of this song....vocals by the amazing Sam Browne.




*Ambrose & His Orchestra - Stormy Weather, 1933*


----------



## skye

The vocals are by Sam Browne.


*Ray Starita: Gee, It Must Be Love
*


----------



## skye

back to Bing...shall we? 


*Bing Sings "Love Is Just Around the Corner" 1934*


----------



## skye

This version from 1941


*Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glenn Miller Orchestra*

**


----------



## skye

babies so we are  learning about the 1930s

this for example also....

*Roy Fox & His Orchestra - It's Got To Be Love*


----------



## skye

so beautiful...
amazing Miles Davies
that sweet/sad  early 1960s vib

*'Blue in Green' - Miles Davis, John Coltrane and Bill Evans*


----------



## skye

with that beautiful tune   ^^^    I say goodnight.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

One for everyone waiting for SHTF day........ that surely will arrive  in the not to distant future


----------



## skye

and I love this...rather new from 1954.....nice~~


*Clifford Brown Featuring Zoot Sims - Joy spring -1954*


----------



## skye

that tune above! Joy Spring  ^^^


Best of the best!


----------



## skye

Dedicating this  pretty  song to all  patriots  everywhere, and to all USMB friends here!  



*Roy Orbison - All I Have To Do Is Dream*


----------



## skye

Good Night everybody....bye bye....soon!

*Coleman Hawkins - I'll Never Be the Same*


----------



## skye

Everybody's there....

Stars in order are: Robert Montgomery Richard Barthelmess Clark Gable Miriam Hopkins George Raft Kay Frances William Powell Norma Shearer Ivan Lebedeff Jean Harlow May Robson Gene Raymond Bette Davis Andy Devine Mary Pickford John Mack Brown Mae Marsh Chester Morris Mary Brian Jack Oakie Richard Cromwell Gary Cooper Nancy Carroll Lew Ayres Greta Garbo Sally Blaine Olive Borden Barbara Stanwyk James Cagney Ann Dvorak Lyle Talbot Loretta Young Walter Pidgeon Edward G. Robinson Eugene Pallette Lyda Roberti Harlow Gus Arnheim Cary Grant Carole Lombard Louise Fazenda Walter Huston Garbo Lawrence Grey Jack Whiting David Manners Lila Lee Frank McHugh Clive Brook Claudette Colbert Arnheim Ginger Rogers Eddie Quillan Anita Page William Haines Irene Delroy Charles Judels Winnie Lightner Joe E. Brown Thelma Todd Zazu Pitts



*SWEET AND LOVELY -1931- (Grove Tribute) Gus Arnheim & his Cocoanut Grove Orch.*


----------



## skye

For early   time music lovers only  lol ....like 1920s early...I adore his  voice, it's  beautiful....



*Every Now and Then (1920)*


----------



## the other mike

This is pretty snappy for 1933.


----------



## skye

Isn't this  video gorgeous? yes its difficult to find...but ...hehe.....anything for my vintage  loving conservative pro Trump friends..... 

....just for you ... my conservative patriots friends!


  and for the rest  ...if they like it too LOL



*Early three-strip Technicolor in HD -- Henry Busse and His Band -- Hot Lips -- Read Notes!*


----------



## skye

Angelo said:


> This is pretty snappy for 1933.




Very nice, thank you!


----------



## skye

So much style.... so much elegance....even though I didn't live it..................GOD knows I miss it all...every  single second of it.

*FLYING DOWN TO RIO,  1933 - Aerial Show*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> Night Night babies LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Am I So Romantic / The Clevelanders/(Animal Crackers/Marx Brothers)*



Harpo was one of the most talented people ever to walk this earth.

Here's some Artie Shaw.


----------



## skye

My number one song from the year 1929.

*"Don't Ever Leave Me!" 
Roger Wolfe Kahn and His Orchestra 1929 ( vocals by Scrappy Lambert)*


----------



## skye

from the movie .....Bette there....





the song  from the movie.....we  like a lot....

*Cabin in the Cotton-  Bing Crosby*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

*Pearl Bailey - Don't Ever Leave Me*


----------



## skye

What can I say....head over heels with this song! 


*Al Bowlly - You Couldn't Be Cuter (clean sound)*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> *Pearl Bailey - Don't Ever Leave Me*



I love some Pearl Bailey, she's all warm and sunshine.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OOoo Wee! Only one I heard since Pearl done this good is my cousin.

Shiet, my aunt was older and could do it even better. With doing her own acccompaniement. Pearl does this right proper! Yessir. Owait, that's Ella Fitzgerald.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dinah Shore was pretty kickass.


----------



## skye

ohhh.........perfect 1963 vib!   love it!!!!!!! 





*Come Fly With Me-   Frank Sinatra*


----------



## skye

I think the images are pretty here....wonderful 1961...I want to go back....but it's useless...I can't hehe



*The Young Ones (Cliff Richard) - Original Soundtrack 1961*


----------



## skye

oh   wow baby

just oh..........because...this is my number one song  for  the year 1960....

yes, I have number one songs for  every year last decade

I bow      I bow to  that   1960s  song...beautiful images/videos I miss ....want it back



*Percy Faith & His Orchestra - The Theme From "A Summer Place" (1960)*


----------



## skye

just shut up and sit here and listen..... this is amazing....hope you like it too...you agree yes...it IS the year of 1960 .



*The Ventures - Perfidia (1960) HQ*


----------



## skye

my favorite song ever


I love it in every language.... and in all vintage years, even  some today's versions  are good .....my kind of harmonies....  my darlings  hehe

this is in beautiful Italian and  from the  lovely 1930s

*Carlo Buti - Blue Moon (1930s)*


----------



## skye

Forza  Italia.....MAGA! 


with that wonderful song  from Carlo Buti - Blue Moon 1930s above....

I say good night.


----------



## skye

*Everyone Says I LOVE YOU ~~~ Elmer Feldkamp -1930s*


----------



## skye

another present for  y'all...

these from the war years last century....so lovely....it will never be same...close your eyes



*Artie Shaw Helen Forrest - Summer Souvenirs 1939*


----------



## skye

Good night.


*Artie Shaw- I didn't know what time it was*


----------



## skye

Argentina 1950s -1960s....just because...

*Julio Sosa - Nada*


----------



## skye

Because this Sandman is so amazingly handsome .....6 feet and gorgeous....move over Clint Eastwood......


all for fun LOL

*The Chordettes - Mr. Sandman (1954)*


----------



## skye

*RITA PAVONE DATEMI UN MARTELLO 64*


----------



## skye

beautiful tune...

"Hey There "· Sam Cooke


----------



## skye

This my darlings!

*Sam Cooke - What A Wonderful World (Official Lyric Video)*


----------



## skye

this again ...just because..................it's so nice....nothing better than this IMO...France before the Islamic invasion

1964 my darlings  yes...

love love..

*Nouvelle Vague - Dance With Me [Bande à Part - Anna Karina]*


*1964. amazing year!*


----------



## skye

why I waste my time here LOL who knows 


1960s video

*Nouvelle Vague - Dancing with Myself music video*


----------



## skye

1969

*Easy Rider - The Weight by The Band*


----------



## skye

Hey...it WAS the 1960s after all lol.....good music

*Easy Rider - The pusher*


----------



## skye

And in this last song from the Easy Rider 1969 trilogy.....trilogy???? LOL hahaha

ok here it goes.....wild back then oh yeah! 

*Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild (Easy Rider) (1969)*


----------



## skye

That's it... good night y'all

*Vittorio de Sica - Tu, solamente tu (1939)*


----------



## skye

1937  -  Alice Faye  vocals

*Danger love at work *


**


----------



## skye

Good night darling angels y'all  lol



*Al Bowlly - Got A Date With An Angel (clean sound) mid 1930s*


----------



## skye

*Smith Ballew & His Orch. - Time On My Ha**nds, 1931*


thats Coop. (gary cooper)


----------



## skye

"You Try Somebody Else" · Ben Selvin & His Orchestra


----------



## skye

He was amazing!


*When Somebody Thinks Your Wonderful - by Fats Waller*


**


----------



## skye

*Fats Waller - "I Can't Give You Anything But Love" -with Una Mae Carlisle in vocals.*


----------



## skye

Love it,  another   beautiful tune  that I love!

This is from 1939 ....what is not to love  about it! 

more I want more.







*Fats Waller And His Rhythm- Some Rainy Day (1939)*


----------



## skye

*Annette Hanshaw RARE VISUALS "That's You, Baby" LYRICS ARE HERE (1929)*


----------



## skye

oh friends please listen

*Billie Holiday - What Is This Thing Called Love (Decca Records 1945)*


----------



## skye

saying good night with this  gorgeous 1960s theme...............

1960s..it's all about that

buh bye...y'all



*Everybody Loves Somebody (Sometime) w/lyrics ~ Dean Martin*


----------



## skye

*Jose Feliciano El Reloj*


----------



## skye

from way back then....when all was good and beautiful in Europe
the great Sydney Bechet!
*Sidney Bechet - Promenade aux Champs Élysées*


----------



## skye

love
*Sidney Bechet & Teddy Buckner - I Can't Get Started*


----------



## skye

*Isham Jones~Feeling That Way~Frank Sylvano (vocals)*
Montage of Vargas Pin-up Girls but  what  do you care lol it's only  the 1930s


----------



## skye

...and talking about Isham Jones.....best of the best

this  my  babies....for you all 



we are going into amazing  vintage territory ....ok? hope you like
*Isham Jones & His Orchestra - You’re O.K. (1933) Victor 24500*


----------



## skye

*The Boswell Sisters - There`ll be some changes made (1932).*


----------



## skye

up there with my favs!


*Isham Jones -- Sentimental Gentleman from Georgia *


----------



## skye

good night ! 


*Isham Jones - Shadows On the Swanee*


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> good night !
> 
> 
> *Isham Jones - Shadows On the Swanee*


Sweet dreams Skye..


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> good night !
> 
> 
> *Isham Jones - Shadows On the Swanee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams Skye..
Click to expand...



Thank you,bear!!


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> good night !
> 
> 
> *Isham Jones - Shadows On the Swanee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams Skye..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,bear!!
Click to expand...

And you thought no one paid attention to this thread..


----------



## Dan Stubbs

skye said:


> "Skylark" - Anita O'Day 1941


*That song bring back  memories of Charleston and Hogy Comarical  SP?>  *


----------



## Dan Stubbs

skye said:


> *Bert Lown - Loving You The Way I Do, 1930*


*The best song that was ever writen was "Star Dust", sung by Nat King Cole.....I play sax and love playing it. *


----------



## skye

*Bashful Baby - Ben Pollack & His Park Central Orchestra (Benny Goodman)*


----------



## skye

with everybody who was anybody!
*SWEET AND LOVELY -1931- (Grove Tribute) Gus Arnheim & his Cocoanut Grove Orch.*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

one for clown world


----------



## skye

From the 1930s the great Nat Shilkret




*"What's Keeping My Prince Charming?" Nat Shilkret Orch - 1931*


----------



## skye

I hope you don't mind the scratches  on the vinyl record.................my darlings.....it has a lot of time...that's the problem...



*Kiss, By Kiss - Roy Fox And His Band, featuring Al Bowlly - *


----------



## skye

goodnight !  beautiful music....love the 30s...this one   the best of the best,,,,,hey it's Eddie Stone vocals!


*There's No Harm In Wishing-Isham Jones Orchestra- Eddie Stone on the vocal*


----------



## skye

Love that! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ love totally.....don't  you?


----------



## skye

is this sweet or what...beautiful ...I adore Eddie Stone vocal....adore






*1932 Isham Jones - Sweet Lorraine (Eddie Stone, vocal)*

**


----------



## skye

and this too...GOD I adore Eddie Stone vocals here and in all  his  1930s songs,,.... my my my


*Don't Tell Her What Happened To Me - Isham Jones and his Orchestra (vocal: Eddie Stone, 1930).*


----------



## skye

GOD knows how much I love that song  ^^^^... a lot my brothers and sisters! a whole lot


----------



## skye

Love this!   


*Nat King Cole Trio - I Just Can't See For Lookin'*


----------



## skye

Another song by  Nat King Cole! What a great voice!

*Nat King Cole - L-O-V-E *


----------



## skye

*One Fine Day - The Chiffons -*


----------



## skye

*After All, You're All I'm After - 1930*


----------



## skye

nice nice!

*Don Redman & His Orch. - Jump Session [March 23, 1939]*


----------



## skye

* Ramona Davies, Rise 'N' Shine *


----------



## skye

A rare glimpse of what it was like shooting a talkie musical in 1930. 


*I've Got My Eye On You (1930)*


----------



## skye

A rather new one  it's 1978 you know?

A very nice version nevertheless.

*GEORGIA ON MY MIND - WILLIE NELSON*


----------



## skye

love it love it want to go back...but then..LOL y'all know that 


Bing Crosby sings "Snuggled on Your Shoulder" while flying off with the girl at the end of the picture. From the 1933 short comedy Sing Bing Sing.


*Bing Sings "Snuggled on Your Shoulder"*


----------



## Snouter

1943.  Kinda sounds like the Boogie Woogie Bugler Boy of Company B at the start.  As a string, keyboard and percussion musician (occasional vocals), I am always amazed with brass musicians who can play in tune.


The lead vocalist in this blows away all the hyped celebrity crap, politically correct non-White or self hating White vocalists with their goofy costumes and silly drama making millions off stupid, ignorant fans of garbage.


----------



## skye

dancing ..... 




*Summer Stock (1950) – Get Happy – Judy Garland*


----------



## skye

so....

this morning I went shopping, and they were playing this early 1960s song there....it made me so sad...I went away....


I love that song so much it reminds of my father who is  gone...better leave than cry inside the shop  I think...


todo es triste,,,,
*Antonio Carlos Jobim - Triste*


----------



## skye

meh

better go now...good night


----------



## skye

Lovely!

*Wes Montgomery - Here's That Rainy Day - Live London 1965*


----------



## skye

posted this before I think but again because I love it!!! 

*Peppy "Ten Gallon Hat" dance number from 1930*


----------



## skye

why do I care about posting  this  vintage beautiful    music .....for this  2019 moronic  ignoramus   idiots..whatever

oh well 

In my book this is among the best   from  back then....hope you like


*Take A Look At Her Now (1929)*


----------



## skye

*Taxi! (1932) – Cagney's First On Screen Dance*


----------



## skye

kisses and hugs ....my last 1930s song   for tonight lol  .....adore ...night y'all


*Footlight Parade (1933) – Shanghai Lil *


----------



## skye

ok

but it's all about the past ....as long you understand  that



OK .........really bye now... that you know...the PAST

*Judy Garland - (Dear Mr. Gable) You Made Me Love You*


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## skye

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!  ^^^^


----------



## skye

*great tune that*

*ELO - Mr. Radio - Electric Light Orchestra 1971*


----------



## skye

A bit longer this one ...like 16 minutes....but  IMO...so much fun and very nice!

*Progetto Italia: Italian music from the 1930s and 194*


----------



## skye

*harpo marx - blue moon*


and another version of this gorgeous song


*Frankie Trumbauer Orchestra Bunny Berigan - Blue Moon (1934)*


----------



## skye

I just discovered this song and I love it! totally love it!

It  is  from 1962, perfect early 60s .... which is one of my  fav decades .... and that makes it so much more marvelous! 



*My First And Only Lover-*

The great Nat King Cole


----------



## skye

have to watch all of it! the Spirit of the 1930s!   lovely .....


*"Office Blues" Ginger Rogers (1930)*


----------



## skye

ain't  that grand?    ^^^


----------



## skye

A little  something before we go....yes?love


*Never Gonna Dance – Fred & Ginger in Swing Time 1936*


----------



## skye

just some gorgeous vintage before I go...is that beautiful or what my lovelies.


*Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers - They Can't Take That Away From Me*


----------



## skye

this song  once again why?
because  it is a classic.....because it typifies  the mood of  the late 1950s....like 1959...

it's  a winner bringing back all the memories we need to feel complete and to belong to that era



*Bobby Darin - Beyond The Sea 1959*


----------



## skye

again...I posted this before and I'm not moving on yet...

this song has captured me!

just like it  a lot!

perfect rhythm, perfect year,  perfect voice....all perfect!

*My First And Only Lover- Nat King Cole*


----------



## skye

*Progetto Italia: Italian music from the 1930s and 1940s*


----------



## skye

still in Italy but a few decades later like early 1960s

questa musica  is so perfect!!!

*Il cielo in una stanza - GINO PAOLI*


----------



## skye

time to go.

Good night


----------



## skye

*Roy Orbison - "Uptown" from Black and White Night*


----------



## skye

ohhhh baby LOL.....ohhhh.....


again this song

*Roy Orbison - All I Have To Do Is Dream*


----------



## skye

Another favorite from my musical library..... this one  is from across the pond....


love....




*"Fancy You Falling for Me" Jack Hylton and his Orchestra... vocals Sam Browne*


----------



## skye

My babies LOL....here for you...


*Just Like a Story Book - Ambrose and his Orchestra (vocals: Sam Browne)*


----------



## skye

Keep Your Undershirt On · Ben Pollack- 1930s

ohh nice hmmm


----------



## skye

oh baby ...ain't that nice?

baby that's 1929 ,....isn't it gorgeous?

*Where Are You Dream Girl Rudy Vallee Connecticut Yankees*


----------



## skye

we have posted this a few times before... I know but ..
.
wow....how gorgeous is that song....just saying... hmmm

hmmm ...dance.... dance with me'

MAGA!!!!!!!!!! 

*Paso a Pasito*


----------



## skye

GOD BLESS PRESIDENT TRUMP!!!   ^^^^ that beautiful song is dedicated to him..the President!


----------



## skye

President Trump rules
May GOD Bless him and protect him always....the President and all patriots


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

One for poor abused and exploited greta...her parents are the real retards ...

I can't count how many times I saw Les Paul play at the iridium


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

but I;m still there...back in that early song


it's called "Paso a Pasito"


I'm stuck there,... because I like that song'...............

i am old fashioned.......that's what I like


----------



## skye

*ANGELICA MARIA Y ARMANDO MANZANERO - PASO A PASITO*


----------



## skye

*Annette Hanshaw - 'Under The Moon' A 1930's Classic*


----------



## skye

*Annette Hanshaw - I Want to Be Bad- 1929*


----------



## skye

another version of that song above.....  fun 



*Pennies from Heaven Clip 1981 - Bernadette Peters Lip-Syncs to I Want to Be Bad by Helen Kane *


----------



## skye

loving this....what's not to love? 

*"Just A Little Bit Of Rain" by Jose Feliciano - 1968*


----------



## skye

My Ideal · Maurice Chevalier -1930s


----------



## skye

I particularly love this tune from 1932...always in my heart...and forever in my mind.....yes! MAGA 



*Isham Jones Always In My Heart 1932*


----------



## skye

*Italian Graffiti part 1 Songs From The 1960s  *


----------



## skye

this is Adriano Celentano...it's the 1960s Italy.... he is funny and that's all that really counts in life... when they put a big smile on your face!   LOL....love that!








great tune of his  too!
*Adriano Celentano Tell Me That You Love Me*


----------



## skye

*King Carter's Orch. - Blues In My Heart, 1931*


----------



## skye

*Fats Waller and Ada Brown - That Ain't Right*


----------



## skye

hmm we like it...have always liked this song...beautiful




*Freddy Martin And His Orchestra - Then I'll Be Tired Of You*


----------



## skye

for fun

*"Slow Boat To China" - 'The Master' *



and for real .... Bing and Peggy Lee 
*On a Slow Boat to China (feat. Peggy Lee and Bing Crosby)*


----------



## skye

so far away....still so close....love

*Carlos Gardel - Volver - Tango*


----------



## skye

and this song ...again baby, again ok? love

*Julio Sosa - Nada*


----------



## skye

*Fred Astaire, Rita Hayworth, Xavier Cugat, Bailando Nace El Amor1942*


----------



## skye

there is  more my darlings so much love ....hope you like 



*Rita Hayworth & Fred Astaire, So Near and Yet So Far*


----------



## skye

Babies....good night! 


*Fred Astaire - Harmonical*


----------



## skye

again...it's worth...he is gone but the music lives on...

good night





*Spinetta - Muchacha ojos de papel (Letra)*


----------



## skye

only good music on this channel.. 


*Muddy Waters Blues Band - Don't Answer The Door - Fillmore 1966(Live Audio)*


----------



## skye

*"One Little Word Led to Another "- Billy Cotton & His Band*


----------



## skye

Nice....
*Adam West Roger Smith Mary Tyler Moore 77 Sunset Strip*

*77 Sunset Strip *


----------



## skye

good night 




*If I Can Dream (With the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra) [Official Audio] (Audio)*


----------



## skye

Babies...for   your gratification....

*"SKYLINER" CHARLIE BARNET*


----------



## skye

Babies...this is fairly new  it's only 1944....not 1920s or 1930s which I prefer but.......   still totally lovely!





*The Ross Sisters - "Solid Potato Salad" from Broadway Rhythm (1944)*


**


----------



## skye

wow!  those three sisters were so talented!

does it get better than that?

I don't think so!


----------



## skye

*Teddy Wilson Trio plays Lullaby of Birdland*

(recorded in 1959, Teddy Wilson, piano Major Holley, bass Bert Dale, drums)


----------



## skye

*Teddy Wilson - Someone To Watch Over Me*


----------



## skye

Good night babies.... I love you all.

*Simply Red - Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye*


----------



## skye

And this song  because!    I like the place I like the mood I like the year  I like man 


*Wooden Heart - Elvis Presley from G.I. Blues*


----------



## skye

wow! he was amazing...one of the best...if not the best America has ever produced...IMO 

*Elvis Presley - The Girl of My Best Friend*


----------



## skye

Bless them both!


----------



## skye

best of the best for  my children  ... my darlings   


*Return To Sender Elvis Presley - 1962*


----------



## skye

*Elvis Presley - Didja' Ever- From the movie GI Blues(1960)     *


----------



## skye

back to the 30s


*"Look In The Looking Glass" Johnny Hamp and His Orchestra 1931*


----------



## skye

Another classic from Roger Wolfe Kahn and His Orchestra

*Imagination*


----------



## skye

Roger Wolfe Kahn was the son of millionaire banker Otto Kahn....well yes....but he had good taste in music my darlings....he was famous back then...with reason...  he was good...he had the best musicians and vocalists under contract  


love this ...one of my favs

*The Tap Tap • Roger Wolfe Kahn and His Orchestra*


----------



## skye

Another Roger Wolf Kahn song.... ..he was a great musician.

Roger Wolf Kahn  had an  amazing  Orchestra in the 1930s in America my  babies....he was so good! he was the best...


I feel I have to post again, my friends..from Wolfe Kahn .... I adore this song.


*Don't Ever Leave Me*


----------



## skye

y'all.......listen


((only beautiful sounds  from the 1930s  ...darlings babies))

*1932, Sheltered By The Stars, Dance Little Lady, Roger Wolfe Kahn Orch.*


----------



## skye

Wonderful Mexican vintage...

wonderful  perfect  vintage Mexican  music! GOD I love that !

*Se Te Olvida, Javier Solís,*


----------



## skye

it's the intensity ....wow....that's what one likes....heheeheh hmmm hehe

*JAVIER SOLÍS PRISIONERO DEL MAR*


----------



## skye

Argentina 1959....because Argentina rules ....

it rules....and then some...we know 


*Los Cinco Latinos - Dimelo tu - 1959*


----------



## skye

Argentina, Chile all the area there...you know... all very 1950s and 1960s....


We love  that area



sad


----------



## skye

Argentina and Chile ....best countries in Latin America

they were  even better countries in the 1960s!

the past was good   over there. back then....

sadly now  in Chile  is shit ....they  have bulldozed all beautiful buildings in Chile.. all the past  they are monsters .......so sad and disgusting..

.Argentina didn't  bulldozed ....Bless Argentina...fuck stupid Chile..

I can not  respect Chile  anymore.


----------



## skye

past vintage music is good though

mainly from Argentina


----------



## skye

Argentina was  top back then ...gorgeous and handsome people  there...... much more civilized people than Chileans who destroy all buildings and destroy  all past Chilean heritage....Chileans  are monsters they don't care for their past....what a disgrace of a country!


from beautiful Argentina....1959

*STELA RAVAL Y LOS CINCO LATINOS - ERES DIFERENTE *


----------



## skye

ohhh babies....so much fun from across the pond now....hmmmm...from everywhere!!! 

all fun ...ok>???????? LOL  hahhaha


*Jack Payne: Ain't That The Way It Goes?*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## skye

The amazing voice of Paul Robeson... with  this beautiful song...from the mid 1930s!


*Carry Me Back to Green Pastures*


----------



## skye

This one....I seriously love  ....with all my heart......with all my might ......and everything.....






*The Beatles - Free As A Bird*


----------



## skye

Good enough to be in this  thread.? yes because ...it's 1963 

how gorgeous is that song? 





do you like it too as much as I do? 


*The Beatles - This Boy (Live at the Morecambe and Wise Show, 1963)*


----------



## skye

Beatles in Hamburg ...late 50s early 60s...wow!  love that time and place!





*Ain't She Sweet" - The Beatles in Full Dimensional Stereo*


----------



## skye

hehe  ....yes   babies.. LOL

again?

yes please... again darlings...why not!  LOL

we like this so


*The Beatles - This Boy (Take 1)*


----------



## skye

Babies....

*I'm Ticked Pink With A Blue Eyed Baby - Fred Rich and His Orchestra, Smith Ballew vocals*


----------



## skye

hmm

easy to love....you are....1936 



*Easy To Love 1936 - Cole Porter Songs - Al Bowlly & Ray Noble Orchestra*


----------



## skye

more  amazing  tunes here hmmm ....what I would care if I couldn't share it with you................hehe baby

*Fred Rich Orchestra - What Would I Care? 1930*


----------



## skye

babies 


*Marlene Dietrich - Wenn Der Sommer Wieder Einzieht*


----------



## skye

do you speak German?


----------



## skye

WOW Babies Wow!


hmm...hmmmm


*Marlene Dietrich - Wenn Ich Mir Was Wünschen Dürfte*


----------



## skye

*"Wilkommen" - Cabaret (Original Broadway Production, 1966)*


----------



## skye

Two giants in American music history....Bing and Bix!

*A Faded Summer Love*


----------



## skye

I never get tired of  the years 1959- 1960s ... and its songs....and everything...

you two ....  you should live forever .... but ...you are gone.... but you are  still here!

*Bobby Darin & Sandra Dee*


----------



## skye

1962..........wonderful year.....best....one of the best years  from early 60s's ever lol...


*If A Man Answers (1962) Tribute*


----------



## skye

1930s atmosphere yes.....  all in black and white, nice...

I will post here.... the one and only Prince!

*Prince - Girls & Boys (Official Music Video)*

**


----------



## skye

*To live in the 1930s! (Ramona-Paul Whiteman "Let's Begin") 1930s*


can we go back?? can we??  the present times are sad times...I need to go back...back to sanity, back to beauty ...back to all that's good  and sacred and innocent  again....


----------



## skye

for y'all...... only you   ... who appreciate this vintage music...  this song .... you'll agree .... is total loveliness 


*Maurice Chevalier - You Brought a New Kind of Love to Me - 1930s*



.


----------



## skye

hmmmmmmmmmm and more hmmmm hehe ....the song ....I like  it a lot! 


*Jerry Lee Lewis - Hey Baby! ( 1967 Studio Version )*


----------



## skye

and then you have the original   1961  version, with the original man singing..the best


hmmmm and  hmmm    

(and more hmmm  lol)




*Bruce Channel - Hey! Baby 1961*


----------



## Wyatt earp

Is all girls as deep as you when by themselves not being picked on skye?


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> Is all girls as deep as you when by themselves not being picked on skye?




 what Bear513?

I don't understand lol...what is it that you mean?


----------



## skye

Bear 513 ...if you don't mind....I have another wonderful version of the same song.....it's not really vintage this one ...but is really good!   I love it

great sound!


*Lady Antebellum - Hey Baby (From "Dirty Dancing" Television Soundtrack/Audio)*

**


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is all girls as deep as you when by themselves not being picked on skye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what Bear513?
> 
> I don't understand lol...what is it that you mean?
Click to expand...



I am speaking as a father of a daughter..

See Skye you could of been born a guy..

You care


----------



## skye

it's ok  bear531


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> it's ok  bear531



No kidding ..

God gives me what I need..  not what I want skye..

A Porsche 911 and a introvert girl


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok  bear531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding ..
> 
> God gives me what I need..  not what I want skye..
> 
> A Porsche 911 and a introvert girl
Click to expand...


a Porshe?  heheheehe you have good taste!


----------



## skye

Germany early 1960s



*Heißer Sommer - Titelsong*


----------



## skye

..not 1920s....but 1980s is good too...

what? yes it is it's all past isn't it?

yes vintage charm lol 



*The Knack - My Sharona (Original Recording) [HQ]*


----------



## skye

yes...this one too.

I love and adore.....to my favorites it goes ...perfect song, perfect rendition..... love ya' Ringo  ....after all these years LOL 

1970s......76 to be more exact .....

wow! 



*You Don't Know Me At All - Ringo Starr*


----------



## skye

Ringo


----------



## skye

hmmmmmmmmmm


what's not to love my babies darlings lol....

great song great interpretation....yum! lol 


*Ringo Starr - Hey Baby*


----------



## skye

hey this is 1962.... this is the  real thing...that's why I like this  version a little bit better!

*Bruce Channel - Hey Baby*


----------



## skye

1950s   early 60s... what more can I say...just a blast from the past




*Theme Song to Sea Hunt*


----------



## skye

*Beatles - Tell Me Why/ If I Fell/ I Should Have Known Better (HD)*


----------



## skye

Thank you sweet  (((drifter)))  ^^


----------



## skye

*Beatles - This Boy (wow...1963)*


----------



## skye

Still with Beatles ...still in Hamburg  YUM  hmmm.....LOL..... still in the very early 1960s....still all the way back then 


a bit of fun.... this is only instrumental my poor ignoramus friends............. lol


*The Beatles - Cry For A Shadow*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

this is  from  long ago... across the pond ... long ago .. can be everywhere on this earth....long ago...


*Marion Montgomery - Close Your Eyes (With Dudley Moore)*


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> this is  from  long ago... across the pond ... long ago .. can be everywhere on this earth....long ago...
> 
> 
> *Marion Montgomery - Close Your Eyes (With Dudley Moore)*


8 years ago?


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> this is  from  long ago... across the pond ... long ago .. can be everywhere on this earth....long ago...
> 
> 
> *Marion Montgomery - Close Your Eyes (With Dudley Moore)*



Wow Skye


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is  from  long ago... across the pond ... long ago .. can be everywhere on this earth....long ago...
> 
> 
> *Marion Montgomery - Close Your Eyes (With Dudley Moore)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Skye
Click to expand...



what...you like that song? wow because you like it?

that's good then


----------



## skye

this is so sad...well...it makes me feel sad

it's  from across the pond too....i  want to cry....why people across the pond are/were  monsters....why so horrible ??
*Oliver - Where Is love (1968)*


----------



## skye

before I go

recapturing an England ...that is no more....sad my friends .....very sad...

my family   liked England back then my friends.....always traveling there  my friends...always going back....

not anymore

not now anymore....this is not the England that I knew....or that we knew

globalist   fascist  England has become shit...it's dead



from back then....the good days
*Richard Harris - MacArthur Park*


----------



## skye

How cool is that


*The Beatles - Ticket To Ride*


----------



## skye

*The Beatles - Twist And Shout (Official Music Video)*

*

*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## skye

*Roaring 20s: Leo Reisman & His Orch. - What'll You Do? 1927*


----------



## basquebromance

red hat!


----------



## skye

A classic from the 1950s....but from today...


*Lana Del Rey - Blue Velvet*


----------



## skye

changing gears for a while  early 1960s

*The Cavaliers - Oh Where Can My Baby Be*


----------



## skye

I like the latest version better

*Pearl Jam - Last Kiss*


----------



## skye

*Brigitte Bardot - Mambo Italiano *


----------



## skye

*BRIGITTE BARDOT - La madrague 1963*


----------



## skye

ok this is vintage   not music as such.... but  in the sense that we are posting Brigitte  Bardot and    her music I thought 'd add this

 her   famous chignon... 


*Chignon Brigitte Bardot : tuto pro*


----------



## skye

my friends...........I am not going to deny it

I like vintage  

*Brigitte Bardot - Moi je joue *


----------



## skye

nice vintage .
so much  nice vintage in  this world.  .......LOL  I mean it...this again....yes?


*Ann-Margret BYE BYE BIRDIE title song*


----------



## skye

Another beautiful Mexican bolero, there are so many of them.... from back then ....


Great interpretation of this song....with the great  Javier Solis

MAGA

*Prisionero del Mar (Remastered)*


----------



## skye

Lovely  vintage music from Mexico.... MAGA my friends!

*Javier Solis - Se te olvida (La mentira) (retro video/audio editado) HD*


----------



## Natural Citizen

Shoulda made this thread for 1950s, too. There's a lot of good 1950s music.


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> Shoulda made this thread for 1950s, too. There's a lot of good 1950s music.




 it is 1950s too.

from 1920s to 1960s and early 70s you are totally welcome!


----------



## skye

I adore Mexican and central American Boleros from the early 1960


----------



## skye

My father RIP  loved that music...I love it too


----------



## skye

how  much do we love this music....we love it so much....we love it a lot




*Poquita Fe - Javier Solís*


----------



## skye

*Xavier Cugat & his Hotel Waldorf-Astoria Orchestra - Perfidia (1939)*


----------



## skye

A bit of Henry Mancini...now friends? ok

sad....it is sad....good night





*DAYS OF WINE AND ROSES - HENRY MANCINI*


----------



## skye

*Louis Armstrong - You're Lucky to Me*


----------



## skye

*Bing Crosby- Some Of These Days (1932)*


----------



## skye

*Swinging on a Star - Bing Crosby*


----------



## skye

hmmm going deep into the late 1920s....where I belong.


...."honey....it's only me moaning for you"...........what is not to love in those lyrics?


*The Coon-Sanders Orchestra - Moanin' for You (1929)*


----------



## skye

yes we are in 1925... we are with that song ....and with that  great dance band!

* Coon-Sanders Orchestra - Who Wouldn't Love You, 1925*


----------



## skye

*Roaring 1920s: Coon-Sanders Orch. - Too Busy, 1928  *


----------



## skye

Another popular tune from the 1920s





*Jean Goldkette & His Orchestra CLEMENTINE 1927*


----------



## skye

And this last  one  before I go! 




*Ben Bernie - I'm Looking Over A Four Leaf Clover - 1927 Scrappy Lambert*


----------



## skye

((( Babies))) the images are totally  vintage ....1950s


Audrey Hepburn and Gregory Peck in Roman Holiday (1953),

*Swingrowers - Via Con Me (It's Wonderful) - (Official Music Video) Vespa in Rome*


----------



## Mindful

1950's:


----------



## skye

*Bing Sings "Please" (1932)*

*accompanied by Eddie Lang on guitar. He also sings it at the end of the picture


*


----------



## skye

there

*Bing Crosby - Let Me Call You Sweetheart (1934)*


----------



## skye

Babies ...this

this is  in my  music library .... it's one of the best there..babies

· Bix Beiderbecke · Bing Crosby....


total winner for those in the know babies....

*You Took Advantage of Me 1930s*


----------



## skye

-"This clip is from "Starlit Days at the Lido," a 1935 short released by MGM to showcase three-strip Technicolor. The Lido was the "resort" venue of the Ambassador Hotel, in Los Angeles.  Note how the vivid color makes the black-and-white era of the 1930s seem like just yesterday." -

*Early three-strip Technicolor in HD -- Henry Busse and His Band -- Hot Lips --*


----------



## skye

Clips of Clara Bow's hit movie "It" (1927) set to a song written about her called 'She's Got It' by Harry Reaser.



*Clara Bow - She's Got It*


----------



## skye

Sweet lyrics sang by Lonette McKee, for the crime-drama centered on a Harlem jazz club of the 1930s. ....Love

*Lonette McKee Ill Wind (The Cotton Club Movie)*


----------



## skye

And another amazing version.. wow!

the one and only

*Billie Holiday - Ill Wind (1956)*


----------



## skye

Beautiful...one of my favorites songs of her...wow....love

*Billie Holiday - Easy Living*


----------



## skye

ohhhh.......hmmmmm.............what is there not to love ? to totally love? ^^^^^

we totally  love yes  we do .....total gorgeousness .....my babies lol....my friends.....my own.....y'all


----------



## skye

my friends...only beautiful music here for you  ....the best of the best only for you.




*Charlie Parker, Coleman Hawkins & Lester Young , in "Ballad" and "Celebrity", Tv Special, 1950.*


----------



## skye

Lady and the Tramp (1955) I think the great  Peggy Lee sings   here


----------



## skye

*The Man That Got Away - Judy Garland (The Judy Garland Show)*


----------



## skye

*Andy Hardy Meets The Debutante (1940) – Judy Garland - I'm Nobody's Baby*


----------



## skye

I have bother you enough tonight .... I think lol...my friends

so with this I say good night!...babies


*Babes on Broadway (1941) – How About You?*


----------



## skye

*Charleston - Susie's Fella (1927) HOT!!!...Played by Ronnie Munro and his Dance Orchestra.*


----------



## skye

Jazz-Sinfonie Billy Bartholomew - Huggable Kissable You (Irving Bibo) vom Palais de Danse, Berlin 1929


*Roaring Twenties: Berlin Jazz-Melancoly, 1929*


----------



## skye

here ignoramus

*Marlene Dietrich, Sei Lieb Zu Mir, (German Version of: "Mean To Me").*


----------



## skye

Marlene Dietrich's fascinating early screen-test for 'The Blue Angel', directed by Joseph von Sternberg in 1930. Rumour has it that Dietrich had little interest in the part, and it was her nonchalant attitude during the screen-test that ultimately won her the part.

*Marlene Dietrich - Screen-test for The Blue Angel (1930)*



you have to watch this on You Tube

**


----------



## skye

we live in the Past!one foot here one foot there  my friends...

*George Raft dances to Uptown Funk 1930s*


----------



## skye

...and since we are in the 1930s with George Raft....

more here....


hmmm...yes...



*George Raft as Johnny Angel (thrill me, by Simply Red)*


----------



## skye

Babies...this is very nice .....for you all of you who care about music  here....hope some  of you like it!


lots of dance tapping ....1930s and 40s tap dancing ....it's very nice ..






*Broadway Melody of 1936 – You Are My Lucky Star*


----------



## skye

since I have been posting in Black and White thread   so many pictures of the Fitzgerald's....and I read that this song was one of Scott's  favorites....


here is a version that I adore....

*Frank Sinatra & Duke Ellington **- Poor Butterfly*


**


----------



## skye

babies ....hope you love as much as I do.



*SINATRA - YELLOW DAYS w. DUKE ELLINGTON*


----------



## skye

babies............music is so wonderful all over the world....

this version is fantastic too....wow! this one is marvelous....it reminds  me  of  my  the past

*Javier Solis - Se te olvida MAGA*


----------



## skye

babies... I know many of you don't speak   Spanish.....

but I will post this my babies... lol

when one loves a tune... one loves it my friends.....hehehehehe


MAGA!!!!!! babies!


----------



## skye

wow..............I feel so dirty ................I love this song so much....so very much....love it


*Javier Solís - Entrega Total *


----------



## skye

wow I adore the intensity of Mexican lovely songs.....^^^^ that one omg so beautiful


ENTREGA  TOTAL


MAGA!!!!!!!









LOVE!


----------



## skye

MAGA FOREVER !



another version of this song we adore so much... that I adore so much

*Entrega Total - Javier Solis *


----------



## skye

good night my babies,,,,,,,,,,,,,those songs above,,,,OMG ..they are so very exquisite ,,,,,yum


good night y'all


----------



## the other mike

By request from Miss Drifter.


----------



## the other mike

1931


----------



## skye

This version of "Entrega Total" is  only ok

of course I prefer the vintage version with Javier Solis!

anyway...here it is my darlings...

totally stupid compared with my vintage version with the great Javier Solis.....my friends...

*Pablo Montero - Entrega Total*


----------



## skye

Thank you Angelo. ^^^


----------



## skye

another great version of Javier Solis

you like something you post the bloody song. OK? LOL!

like I like this version~!




Entrega Total - Javier Solis (Audio Nuevo) HQ


----------



## skye

babies....what is more beautiful than this? 

nothing


*Nat King Cole - "Perfidia" (1959) - Music Video*


----------



## skye

have I post this before?  I might have my darlings....but we love beauty ....love

*Simply Red - Everytime We Say Goodbye*


----------



## skye

MAGA

MY BABIES!


----------



## skye

*babies....this is too beautiful.................*


*Ella Fitzgerald - Every Time We Say Goodbye*


----------



## skye

and  Argentina

again and again......Argentina forever...very deep in our soul.

*Julio Sosa, Nada*


----------



## skye

This is the "original" version of "At Last".  The song was written for the Glenn Miller Orchestra, and was first played in the movie "Orchestra Wives", 1942.  Vocals by Ray Eberle and Pat Friday. Etta James had a smash hit with it in the 60's



*At Last - Original*


----------



## skye

And this is the beautiful  1960s  version with Etta James in vocals . My favorite version.

(both the song and video montage material are from the film, Pleasantville (1998) directed by Gary Ross, featuring Marley Shelton and Tobey Maguire. The song was composed by Mack Gordon and Harry Warren).

LOVE

*At Last*


----------



## skye

Can't get this song out of my mind.....another beautiful version of this song....I have so many versions...some more vintage than others..  my babies


*Annie Lennox Cole Porter Everytime We Say Goodbye*


----------



## skye

and yet....another one...


when men   were strong and handsome...and ladies were perfect....and music ruled in all its beauty

Movie scenes -  "The Big Sleep"
*Ray Charles & Betty Carter - Ev´ry Time We Say Goodbye*


----------



## skye

And this lovely instrumental version with John Coltrane....


I don't expect the ignoramus  populace  in here to like this....I am talking to only    those on top....high above here....my babies ....who know what I mean...



*Everytime We Say Goodbye*


----------



## skye

this version .... and that's all for tonight ... ok ....babies?

only the best

for you.....nothing less babies ...for you




*Chet Baker - Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye [Restored]*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

truly love this tune

*Bing Crosby & The Mills Brothers - My Honey's Lovin' Arms (1933)*


----------



## skye

a little something from 1929

*Cafe de Paris (1929)*


----------



## skye

*Thousands Cheer 1943 - Eleanor Powell*


----------



## skye

*Till Then - Dean Martin*


----------



## skye

For all of you ...romantics out there...



*"If It's The Last Thing I Do" Frank Sinatra*


----------



## longknife

skye said:


> truly love this tune
> 
> *Bing Crosby & The Mills Brothers - My Honey's Lovin' Arms (1933)*



There was a big to do by music critics that Der Bingel would actually perform with Negro artists. He told them where to get off.


----------



## skye

This is the vintage song everybody is posting for this political coming  week, my friends.....

MAGA ......happy days are here my friends....





*happy days theme song original complete*


----------



## skye

I miss

*The Love Boat 1977 - 1986 Opening and Closing Theme*


----------



## skye

hmm  friends/babies

late 50s early 60s music themes

here is one....does not get more vintage than this....or does it

*BUDDY MORROW Perry Mason Theme*


----------



## skye

The Dick Van Dyke Show ....early 1960s

*"The Doodlin' Song"*


----------



## skye

Better to post beautiful music than to answer to sick    DemonRats



this beautiful song which i post again

*Se Te Olvida, Javier Solís,*


----------



## skye

...a very old bolero.....so beautiful....always in my mind and heart...loveliness


*Natalie Cole - Cuando Vuelva a Tu Lado*


----------



## skye

MAGA.


----------



## skye

vintage in Latin America also..... 1960s

beautiful boleros....


MAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*TITO RODRIGUEZ - EL DÍA QUE ME QUIERAS*


----------



## skye

I'm getting deep into this beautiful early 60s boleros which I love so much ....which I heard so much in my parents parties.... when I was growing up...

all for you babies....all for you

this one is particularly nice in my opinion

maga

*Cuando tu me quieras-Raul Shaw Moreno*


----------



## skye

Because boleros from the 1950's and early 60s.....are so sublime my babies...


the whole world is recording them


and who can blame them.....so so so beautiful....love.....so lovely




*Andrea Bocelli Porque tu me Acostumbraste*


----------



## skye

some  translation in English... of that beautiful bolero ^^^ 



You made me accustomed
to all those things,
and you taught me .
that they are wonderful.


And now I ask myself, when I see
that you forgot me,
why didn't you teach me
how one lives without you.


----------



## skye

when yo love me....that' it ..............when you love me  .....its the name of this gorgeous song


another bolero that I love

maga

*Javier Solís - Cuando tú me quieras*


----------



## skye

*Eleanor Powell and Buddy Rich routine from Ship Ahoy (1942)*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

With love to all my brothers and sisters  here...

Footage from the late 1930s - Christmas preparations and celebrations in the little town of Britton, South Dakota



*1930s CHRISTMAS Small Town Celebration*


----------



## longknife

skye said:


> *Eleanor Powell and Buddy Rich routine from Ship Ahoy (1942)*



Do you know that she did a movie shot with Buddy Ebsen as a partner? Yeah, right. The guy from Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## skye

*Louis Prima & Oscer - What Will Santa Claus Say (With His New Orleans Gang)*


----------



## skye

The instrumental version....1964 glorious year ..... very lovely version


MAGA

*The Rolling Stones - Time Is On My Side*


----------



## skye

What's this...late 1960s  or early 70s?

love

that's all...wow I'm amazed alright...yum LOL


MAGA



*The Faces. Maybe im amazed*


----------



## skye

oh???....what's this ....80s  70s?  or is today? ... one way or the other I love this ...........exquisite ....yes Sir yes...

I appreciate  good sounds my friends................I do.......now Listen ok?

*Billy Joel - Maybe I'm Amazed*


----------



## skye

^^^^ all the love there


all of it


----------



## skye

BABY I'M AMAZED WITH YOU...I mean it...


----------



## skye

we love vintage lyrics


----------



## skye

oh baby,,, yummy   lol...hmmmmm we like this LOL  kissy poo LOl  haa

 excuse me...pardon me Sir ...LOL just for fun lol..now listen



*The Rolling Stones Beast of Burden*


----------



## skye

hmmmmmmmmmm

more

more


heheheehe   so much fun... heeeeee


does not  get better darlings lol


----------



## skye

the music I adore...


*Loving You The Way I Do- Lou Gold Orchestra 1930*


----------



## skye

*Louise Lou Gold Orchestra (1928)*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

hmmm ......   my babies .....my friends....  love  lol..... '

1937

*Love Is Good For Anything That Ails You - Eddie Carroll & The Casani Club Orchestra*


----------



## the other mike

1902
Is that too old for this thread ?


----------



## skye

Scott Joplin is perfectly fine!    ^^^^^


----------



## skye

yum 
*"Elvis Presley - A Mess of Blues"...1960, Nashville*


----------



## skye

*Elvis Presley - A Little Less Conversation- *
* ... ok yes *


----------



## skye

Love......I love...

......wow  I like.... never stop lol..the best



*Elvis, uh-huh-huh*


----------



## skye

Can't get enough of him  LOL 


good night y'all 

*Elvis- Little Sister*


----------



## skye

My house is on the top of a hill..... along with other houses of course...........and there is this small and narrow  road    that goes up....and every time i'm driving up... ..I think of this song


1970s

*The Beatles - The Long And Winding Road (Music Video)*


----------



## skye

take my hand and walk with me....along the path...lets talk and enjoy the beautiful views....


1970s

*George Harrison - Love Comes To Everyone*


----------



## skye

1963 was  wonderful  year...

*The Beatles - Till There Was You - 1963*


----------



## skye

so much fun ...so much love here  my friends..................



*" I Will"  Beatles-*


----------



## skye

Still with George.... I love the vintage feeling of this song


*George Harrison - Between The Devil & The Deep Blue Sea*


----------



## skye

Fun fun fun 

you heard it here first LOL 


"I was so young when I was born"  hahaha



*George Harrison - Crackerbox Palace (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye

on the top ten for me... ever...




*The Beatles - This Boy (Original Video)*


----------



## skye

In tribute to Sue Lyon who  just  passed away.  December is a traditional sad month for actors, actresses  and artists in general for  departing this earth, I have noticed  


Yes,it is late 50s early 60s again....I like those years 


-"This is a compilation of clips of the young up-and-coming actresses of the late 50s and early 60s set to Nelson Riddle's rendition of the "Lolita Ya-Ya" made famous by the 1962 film...." -
*Lolita Ya-Ya*


----------



## skye

*Connie Francis : Pretty Little Baby (1962)*


----------



## skye

good night y'all....


*The Castells ~ So This Is Love (Stereo)1962*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

One for the left


----------



## skye

*PETER SELLERS She Loves You - 1964*


----------



## skye

*Peter Sellers: Can't Buy Me Love - 1965*


----------



## skye

*Peter Sellers - I'm so Ashamed*


----------



## skye

*Let's Start The New Year Right*


----------



## skye

*What Are You Doing New Year's Eve - Ella Fitzgerald Jazz Collection - (Remastered High Quality )*


----------



## skye

Happy New Year ........Every New  Year is a   Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    forever and ever! lol 

FOREVER




*EVOLUTION OF DANCE*


----------



## skye

aww...but this 2020....not 1960.....  I wish it was but.....sweet all the same and Happy New Year  2020 to you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

happy new year~ baby

*Happy New Year Baby by The Sisters (1965) – Vintage New Year Music*


----------



## skye

From the the movie   "De-Lovely"

The music by Cole Porter 1930s

* - So in Love - Kevin Kline, Ashley Judd & Others*

**


----------



## skye

*Schöner fremder mann - Connie Francis*


----------



## skye

very recent ....like two decades ....or something

I love this song

*BB King & Van Morrison - If You Love Me*


----------



## skye

1972....rather new .... but hey....we like it.....nice sound babies... hmmm + hmmm + plus more hm......nice tune all and all....nice black and white sound lol




*Led Zeppelin - When the Levee Breaks - (unofficial video)*


----------



## skye

Great movie this one, great song  ....with Kirk Douglas ....and from 1961....ticks all the boxes for me...

_*Town Without Pity*_ (German: _*Stadt ohne Mitleid*_) is a 1961 American, Swiss, and West German international co-production drama film directed by Gottfried Reinhardt. Produced by The Mirisch Corporation, the film stars Kirk Douglas, Barbara Rütting, Christine Kaufmann, and E. G. Marshall.


"Town Without Pity" written by Dimitri Tiomkin and Ned Washington was recorded by Gene Pitney for the 1961 film of the same title. Released on Musicor Records in October 1961 it reached #13 on the Billboard Top 100 chart in January 1962. That same year the song received a Golden Globe award for "Best Motion Picture Song," and was nominated for an Academy Award for "Best Music, Original Song".




*Town without pity*


----------



## skye

you don't hear this version often....so....

this  is my  Christmas  present to you. lol ....(the 1961 version i posted above  is precious my number One ...)

but  this one .... my friends.....oh this one....is quite ravishing too

yum

*Town without pity - Stray Cats*


----------



## skye

*Marlene Dietrich - Wenn Ich Mir Was Wünschen Dürfte*


----------



## skye

*Heißer Sommer - Männer (die noch keine sind) early 1960s East Germany  MAGA Make Europe  first again....no more **globalism**...no more Islamic scum in Europe*


----------



## skye

Argentina
*1930s*
*Carlos Gardel - El dia que me quieras - Tango*


----------



## skye

When we were posted in Buenos Aires  I learnt to love Carlos Gardel.....that was long ago ....was it all a dream? 

love this song anyway  




*Carlos Gardel - Volver - Tango*


----------



## skye

and this.............El Dia Que Me Quieras (The Day When You Love Me)




*Carlos Gardel - El dia que me quieras - Tango*


----------



## skye

GOD Bless Argentina....but please brothers and sisters in Argentina....  forgive me  if I put Julio Sosa above  Gardel in this instance ...ok?

Best song ever 

*Julio Sosa Nada-  1944*


----------



## skye

ok go on and kill me..this bolero is absolute wonderful....I love it so much....I want to be reborn in this bolero lol ..it's so perfect...but what do you all know,what do I care what you say   anyway....


*RAÙL SHAW MORENO - CUANDO TU ME QUIERAS- Love this bolero!*


----------



## skye

babies (lol) what can I say...Germany ...Argentina....Mexico..... it's all good...

and this is very good...particularly good....

good night y'all  MAGA


*Se Te Olvida, Javier Solís*


----------



## skye

It is what it is.

the past rules ....for some of us.


good night


MAGA
*Llanto de luna - Tito Rodriguez*


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

skye said:


> babies (lol) what can I say...Germany ...Argentina....Mexico..... it's all good...
> 
> and this is very good...particularly good....
> 
> good night y'all  MAGA
> 
> 
> *Se Te Olvida, Javier Solís*



One of the best singers I've  heard.


----------



## skye

*Roy Fox & His Orchestra, vocal: Mary Lee: It's Got To Be Love Recorded in London 29 December 1936*


----------



## skye

*Casa Loma Orchestra - The Object Of My Affection (1935)*


----------



## skye

*Glen Gray & The Casa Loma Orchestra - Smoke Rings (1937)*
love love love....


----------



## skye

with love.



*Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - The Nearness Of You*


----------



## skye

again....here we go..

*Busby Berkeley's Pre-Code Musicals: Uptown Funk 1930s what else*


----------



## skye

*Django Reinhardt - After You've Gone*


----------



## skye

For those who like  the Dorsey Brothers circa 1930s.....this is one of their best!!! ADORE IT! 



*The Dorsey Brothers Orchestra - Tailspin*


----------



## skye

The very best for you!



*Louis Armstrong & Ella Fitzgerald - Love Is Here To Stay*


----------



## skye

1959 - how beautiful is that year....how cool is that tune
*Miles Davis - So What (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

*Al Jolson - When the Red, Red Robin Comes Bob, Bob, Bobbin' Along (1926)*


----------



## skye

It wouldn't be right  saying goodnight without the past.

*1934 Ted Fio Rito - Were You Foolin’? (Muzzy Marcellino, vocal)*


----------



## skye

*Edoardo Vianello - Guarda Come Dondolo 1962*


----------



## skye

*Ti Guardero Nel Cuore - **Bobby Solo-  1960s*


----------



## skye

There you go....1962

*DAYS OF WINE AND ROSES - HENRY MANCINI*


----------



## skye

*Can't We Get Together? *

*Irving Mills and His Hotsy-Totsy Gang - 1920s*


love this one....up there among my 20 favs of the era


----------



## skye

That song!   ^^^^   that one there ^^^^ by Irving Mills


Driving today in my car that was the song.....and as soon as I arrived home....immediately   that song again.....over and over and over.....I am still listening to it now...

LoL yes......when I love a song it's like that with me!


----------



## skye

Now.... still with Irving Mills .....an instrumental tune that I  also love...very popular in the early 30s

*Loved One (Take B) - VINYL TEST - Irving Mills and His Hotsy Totsy Gang, 1930*


----------



## skye

This song dedicated to President Trump and all Patriots!   


*The Best Is Yet To Come *


----------



## skye

*Irving Mills And His Hotsy-Totsy Gang - High And Dry - 1930.*


----------



## skye

babies I think the   song is  from  the   soundtrack from "The Great Gatsby" ......


music is today.....video is  like trying to be  1930s coolness...yes!!



*The Great Gatsby Soundtrack - Bang Bang - Will.I.Am*


----------



## skye

Still with "The Great Gatsby"
very beautiful IMO


*Can't Repeat The Past (Opening Theme)*


----------



## skye

....and back to the 1960s....because we love the early 60s..... we do


Heart And Soul · Jan & Dean


----------



## skye

same song  as above but from the 1930s

oh babies.....oh.....love that

*Al Bowlly - Heart And Soul (1938)*


----------



## skye

1978

*Willie Nelson - Blue Skies*

**


----------



## skye

*Benny Goodman & Ella Fitzgerald - Goodnight My Love (1937)*


----------



## skye

so wonderful......1940s

Tommy Dorsey & His Orchestra- Frank Sinatra


*Say It*


----------



## skye

same mood, same tempo, same  year - 1940


*Polka Dots and Moonbeams - Tommy Dorsey & His Orchestra · Frank Sinatra *


----------



## skye

with this great song I say good night!


hmmmm.....lovely....

*Frank Sinatra - Call Me Irresponsible (Remastered)*


----------



## skye

MAGA BABY!

*Beny Moré – Que Bueno Baila Usted *


----------



## skye

Still in Spanish country lol  ...with all our respect  to  the 1950s song from Javier Solis, that is the best version, and I already  posted it here....

this  second version, which is not bad

MAGA FOREVER!


----------



## skye

this song from the 1950s

beautiful   interpretation by Andrea Bocelli -----------------------good night y'all

*Andrea Bocelli - Porque Tu Me Acostumbraste - Live From Lake Las Vegas Resort, USA *


----------



## skye

The great Coleman Hawkins


*Out To Lunch*


----------



## skye

*Coleman Hawkins - How Long, How Long Blues*


----------



## skye

*Wild Man Blues - Sidney Bechet 1940 ---**(with Buster Keaton images 1920s)

*


----------



## skye

so beautiful...
*Sidney Bechet, Vic Dickenson, Teddy Buckner, Sammy Price - Cannes 1958: Once In A While*


----------



## skye

On top of my musical list my friends...great year it was too ...1954....


love love...


very hardly  it gets better.....my friends....




*Sidney Bechet & Jonah Jones - Lonesome Road*


----------



## skye

This is so nice...so perfect harmonies....lovely...- recorded on the 6th. September 1940.


*Bechet/Hines "Blues in Thirds"*


----------



## skye

babies.... gorgeousness   music for you....you like?



*Red Garland – Red In Bluesville*


----------



## skye

Oh babies...y'all....isn't this so good.....the tune, the beat, the harmonies... babies....



*Is There a Place Up There for Me? -  Spike Hughes and His Dance Orchestra 1931*


----------



## skye

*Fats Waller - Blue Turning Gray Over You -1930*


----------



## skye

....and the same song above.....  but this time  with Louis Armstrong.....I think I like this version a bit better....


wow  so  beautiful....yes  we love this great   gone music.............love

*Louis Armstrong - Blue Turning Grey Over You -1930*


----------



## Likkmee

Even bettah than Justa Beeper. Good stuff....with heart


----------



## skye

Likkmee said:


> Even bettah than Justa Beeper. Good stuff....with heart




Thank  you  Likkmee!


----------



## skye

1960s................ 1960s in Paris....a Paris that  is no more... 1960s ....all gone forever...very sad


*Breathless, Jean-Luc Godard, 1960*


----------



## skye

this again just because



*Why Am I so Romantic? Sam Lanin and His Orchestra -*


----------



## skye

Marlon  Brando and Larry King singing "Got A Date With an Angel" circa 1994 -  nice fun! we love Brando!




the real thing

*Al Bowlly - Got a Date with an Angel*


----------



## skye

One more time ...yes? 


*VINTAGE FILM MUSIC CLIP 1 - "LOW DOWN" US 1930 Bing Crosby*


----------



## skye

*see BING CROSBY sing PLEASE~1933*


----------



## skye

babies...for ya'll  


*Bing Sings "Love Is Just Around the Corner" 1934*


----------



## skye

*"I Got The Ritz From The One I Love" Phil Harris Carol Lofner Orchestra (1931)*


----------



## skye

*Roaring 20s: Ray Miller & His Orch. - Ain't You Baby, 1929...loving this tune....*


----------



## skye

this is a classic.....not that you will ever know or care lol

I know and I care...so there


*1932, 'Long About Sundown, Don Bestor Orch. Hi Def, 78RPM*


----------



## skye

*If I Had You (1929) Rudy Vallee*


----------



## skye

*Dancin' with Anson Weeks- 1932*


----------



## skye

*The Boswell Sisters - That's What I Like About You (1930).*


----------



## skye

A bit out of my comfort zone of 1920s and 1930s....but hey .....I am liking so many 1940s and 1950s  and more  songs...whatever is perfection my babies LOL....this one is  from 1945



*PERSONALITY ~ Johnny Mercer & The Pied Pipers (1945)*


----------



## skye

yes.... this was originally recoreded  back then in 1936

and now...Hot Sardines LOL...it's cool  nice 






*The Hot Sardines - When I Get Low I Get High ft. Alan Cumming*


**


----------



## skye

and this song .. it has a place in my past ....

we want to go back ....we want to...............very bad

my life i would give....if  I could return to the past lol
*Dream Lover - Bobby Darin 1959*


we used to play like that.....never worry about perverts....never....just enjoy life knowing our parents took care of us...


----------



## skye

love this one
*One Night Alone With You - Ray Starita And His Band - *


----------



## skye

one of my fav top bands of the 30s!

*My Love Affair - Ray Starita And His Band - *


----------



## skye

we like this sound? yes we do babies!

*Coleman Hawkins - Soul blues*


----------



## skye

a recent recording of a 1930s song

*Nobody Cares If I'm Blue*


----------



## skye

Sunny Days - Jack Payne and His BBC Dance Orchestra


----------



## skye

I posted this before...one more time?fun fun fun LOL


*Whatcha Gonna Do Now? (1934)*


----------



## skye

*Clara Bow - She's Got It (1927)*


----------



## skye

love love!

MAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Tito Rodríguez & Su Orquesta - “Yo no sé qué Será”*


----------



## skye

my dad...who is gone...liked this song...I like it too...love it for ever


MAGA

*Inolvidable*


----------



## skye

doesnt' get more beautiful...it's all our past...I can say so many more things....but i won't




SE TE OLVIDA?  si? te olvida?

MAGA!!!!!!!

*SE TE OLVIDA LA MENTIRA TITO RODRIGUEZ*


----------



## skye

MAGA! 

MAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

it's maga we love!!!!!!

nice music!


----------



## skye

WOW....beautiful!


----------



## skye

I love everything about it...love the decade ...last years of the decade - 1958....love the black and white movie....love Jeanne Moreau (rest in peace beautiful lady.)...............love the ambiance...and the sound too


----------



## skye

A tribute .... a  beautiful  music video of  the   French  La  Nouvelle Vague( French New Wave) late 50s early 60s


----------



## skye

A few lovely seconds from 1931 and Bing Crosby


*Bing Sings "Out of Nowhere"*


----------



## skye

so beautiful...

*Bing Crosby - Danny Boy*


----------



## skye

and  now we jump from the 1930s to 1976....with Elvis............and  beautiful Danny Boy song...


*Danny Boy- Elvis Presley 1976 *


----------



## skye

Ireland yes! We love Ireland

but  never!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEVER GLOBLALIST IRELAND!..... NEVER globlalist Ireland!

Bless Free Ireland...free from Globlalist Europe Scum.



*Danny Boy - Sinead O Connor*


----------



## skye

And  this so much closer to my heart... a "delightful record from Ambrose's Blue Lyres - smooth, refined - a delightful tune!"

this is what I really love...this is.



*A Bed-Time Story - The Blue Lyres - *


----------



## skye

Argentina 1930s...Carlos Gardel




*Carlos Gardel - Volver - Tango*


----------



## skye

It's just that I adore this man....America's best ever...

I adored him since I was a tiny child.....I had good taste since back then....why did I like him when I was so young? I don't know

I still think he is the best America offered  in the  1950 early 60s.....

amazing wow....that's all I can say.....thinking about  it now.... so far away.... in time and space

how can anybody be so handsome? how is that legally allowed?


----------



## skye

The one and only Coleman Hawkins! 

*The Father of the Tenor Saxophone - Coleman Hawkins*


----------



## skye

love 1958 too!!!

how can I not?

totally love

*Ricky Nelson～Poor Little Fool-SlideShow*


----------



## skye

*(One Pair of Hands)Elvis Presley*


----------



## skye

*Frank Sinatra and Elvis Presley*


----------



## skye

Frank Sinatra's Welcome Home Party for Elvis Presley  from  the Army  in Germany (1960)

*Elvis Presley - Fame and fortune*


----------



## skye

*Really the Blues -- Sydney Bechet 1938*


----------



## skye

so beautiful...

*Sidney Bechet - Blues In Thirds*


----------



## skye

The video is from 2001....  but the music....which  matters  more......  is from early 50s

*Amélie • Boum • Charles Trenet*


----------



## skye

Adore, adore....I simply can not adore anymore ...the times and the music ..my heart breaks...  he-he

I think this is 1947....  Charles Trenet

*"Douce France" de Charles Trenet*


----------



## sparky

our take on an oldie....
~S~


----------



## skye

Before....I retire to my room lol

this

Still with Charles Trenet and still with a France wich is no mo...so don't bother to find that vintage  France again.. it's gone

Bye.


*Charles Trenet - La Mer ( 1946 )*


----------



## skye

My favorite Japanese composer, love his music....love his harmonies..... just love his amazing talent   and taste in music!


*Joe Hisaishi 
" Summer"*


----------



## skye

Mmm....((love love))


· The Skyliners -  "Since I Don't Have You"- 1958


----------



## skye

Charles Trenet....Délirant ce remix !!! Si on m'avait dit qu'un jour j'écouterais du Trenet ! 

love love this remix .....I posted above the real version ... but what  ...........this is as good ...LOL 

*Charles Trenet - Douce France (Aarno remix)*


----------



## skye

*Brigitte Bardot sings 'L'appareil à sous' 1963*


----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> *Brigitte Bardot sings 'L'appareil à sous' 1963*



I don't know what she was saying, but it sounded cool. Ha.


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brigitte Bardot sings 'L'appareil à sous' 1963*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what she was saying, but it sounded cool. Ha.
Click to expand...



   hehehe!


----------



## skye

but I'm still listening to the song, I love this song.

*Douce france*


----------



## skye

*Let Yourself Go (1936) - Ginger Rogers*

(with Jimmy Dorsey and his orchestra. Music and Lyrics by Irving Berlin )


----------



## skye

Before one retires for the night lol .... It's Italy 1960 love....

and that's that! totally love!



*Mina - Nessuno*


----------



## skye

*Pretty Little Baby (Connie Francis)  the year is glorious 1961.*


----------



## skye

*Cliff Richard And The Shadows - When My Dreamboat Comes Home - 1963*


----------



## skye

A very new song this one ...but one of the best songs of last Century!  no doubt about it 

makes me want to be born on the bayou.....hmmmmmmmmm

*Born on the Bayou - Creedence Clearwater Revival {HD}  - 1969*


----------



## skye

Chile and Argentina..... both countries so close to my heart

This  song is from Santiago, Chile....circa  early 1960s

*Peter Rock - Entre La Arena Y El Mar*


----------



## skye

Good night...it's good night now.

Sleep well ..y'all...from the 1960s here.


----------



## skye

wow...wow babies...we love? we do (you don't know how much we love)


*JOSE FELICIANO EL RELOJ*


----------



## skye

Good night!

my friends good night... MAGA


*Javier Solis - Se te olvida*


----------



## skye

The amazing Frank Trumbauer....1930s

in Q yes...love love
*Business in Q



*


----------



## skye

Love Q....thus he-he  .....love that song above!  
Love.


----------



## skye

Only the best vintage music  here

*Honey Hush - Original- Fats Waller *


----------



## skye

"Under The Moon"  by Annette Hanshaw  

nighty'all


----------



## skye

Music from a different world and  a far away time....that we miss so much.



*Llanto De Luna - Tito Rodriguez*


----------



## skye

one last.....before one retires for the night.


beautiful lyrics....

*HOME > TITO RODRIGUEZ*

Como imaginar que la vida sigue igual
Como si tus pasos ya no cruzan el portal
Como pretender esta realidad
Como si hasta ayer brillaba el cielo en tu mirar

Como consolar a la rosa y el jasmine
Como si tu risa ya no se oye en el jardín
Como he de mentirles que mañana volverás
Como despertar si tu no estás

Como consolar a la rosa y el jasmine
Como si tu risa ya no se oye en el jardín
Como he de mentirles que mañana volverás
Como despertar si tu no estás
Como despertar si tu no estás

Como despertar si tu no estás.



MAGA


----------



## skye

With that song  ^^^^            I will go to sleep....it's all  too sad...but that vintage song is very beautiful... night y'all...


----------



## skye

1950s boleros...now
what's not to like




*Andrea Bocelli Porque tu me Acostumbraste*


----------



## skye

MAGA BABY!


----------



## skye

another.....beautiful sound my friends..love love so much

*Andrea Bocelli - Con Te Partirò*


----------



## skye

*Peggy March - I Will Follow Him - 1963*


----------



## skye

*Edoardo Vianello Guarda Come Dondolo-1962*(including Video from Il Sorpasso 1962)


----------



## skye

early 1960 Italy songs!   luv luv luv! lotta Twist!!!!


----------



## skye

*Swingrowers - Via Con Me (It's Wonderful) - (Official Music Video) Rome in the 50s*


----------



## skye

wow....so similar we love both...so surreal..swmming in beautiful harmonies my friends. wow ...yes


All 1960s


----------



## Marion Morrison

These are 2 awesome singers, but my cousin is just as good or better!
She may not swing it like this! 
Aye! They done switched songs! Grr!
Okay, I can groove with it. 
Them girls are good..


----------



## skye

Ella totally  amazing !!! Dinah great singer too!! thank you!   ^^^


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> Ella totally  amazing !!! Dinah great singer too!! thank you!   ^^^


Was looking for a good "Sentimental Journey", but it turned into something else. 
A whole multi-song Dinah/Ella medley.
I have no complaints!


----------



## skye

Talking about the song I posted above from the Beatles and Rita Pavone  "This Boy"

His son....Sean Lennon... John's son..... has the same song....and it's an amazing version...it brings tears to my eyes ....(not in Black and White and not  1930s) but OMG what a wonderful version this is....what a honor to his parents ....bless all sons who have a heart  like that...shame on those sons  who aren't like him.

I'm sad LOL

*Sean Lennon - This Boy*


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> Talking about the song I posted above from the Beatles and Rita Pavone  "This Boy"
> 
> His son....Sean Lennon... John's son..... has the same song....and it's an amazing version...it brings tears to my eyes ....(not in Black and White and not  1930s) but OMG what a wonderful version this is....what a honor to his parents ....bless all sons who have a heart  like that...shame on those sons  who aren't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sean Lennon - This Boy*


If Lennon and Yoko had a son..why does he look so young?
Maybe because I'm so old? He looks like my cousin's kid's age.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Off Topic now:
John Lennon and Chuck Berry and Yoko Ono.
Judge for yourself what's going on there.




























IMO, Yoko is trying to tank their whole performance. She's working against the whole band. The audio engineer turned her mic down after the 1st round of BS.


----------



## skye

George was sexy in his own way too...same song
*George Harrison watching This Boy*


----------



## skye

something different because it;s good

sometimes sons do  deliver'...and behave

sometimes they don't

this one does bless


*SEAN LENNON - You've Got To Hide Your Love Away*


----------



## skye

what? 

LOL


----------



## skye

With George Harrison...

it's all for fun...nothing too deep...nothing too  serious my friends...


*George Harrison - Crackerbox Palace (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> George was sexy in his own way too...same song
> *George Harrison watching This Boy*


Oh! You Beatles liker!


----------



## skye

wow friends ....wow 1963...not more not less....just  beautiful 1963

this is what it is.

and it's good night for y'all.... bye!


This Boy (Live At The BBC For "Saturday Club" / 21st December, 1963)


----------



## skye

from the mid 1980s....beautiful music...

*The Mission • On Earth As It Is In Heaven • Ennio Morricone*


----------



## skye

*Peppino di Capri - Don't play that song (1962)*


----------



## skye

And from France circa 1962  or 63...

ok it's  1963 for sure ...pretty huh?  Brigitte  says its 1962...I can take that  too hehe

*BRIGITTE BARDOT - La madrague*


----------



## skye

babies  - I mean  friends  - this....


and all the others..Warren Beatty and Faye etc....all that....you know...

*" Bonnie And Clyde " [ by Serge Gainsbourg (duet w/Brigitte Bardot) ]

*


----------



## skye

because we love 1962....it's the love towards  the year 1962....in fact....you can say that  we love  all   the late 1950s and early 60s....we love all that...yes?

*Beatles 1962 - Take Good Care Of My Baby*


----------



## skye

why why

back from time time ago............early 1960s of course.
*Bad To Me - The Beatles*


----------



## skye

this song from the 30s is a classic in my collection

*Helen Kane Betty Boop - I Owe You 1930*


----------



## skye

here


*I Want To Be Bad by Helen Kane*


----------



## skye

Love that 1930s sound! 


*Fats Waller - Lulu's Back In Town*


----------



## skye

beautiful....enjoy

*Leo Reisman Orch -1934- lLL WlND*


----------



## skye

oh  babies...oh....I love you all of  my babies hehe....I do...it's all about vintage ....but you know that   already my babies............it's all about the past ....nothing more



*Sinead O'Connor - You Do Something To Me*


----------



## skye

babies it doesn't get better than this..... babies muah

*Roaring 20s: Leo Reisman's Orch. - We Two, 1927*


----------



## skye

God I love the 1920s.


----------



## skye

MAGA  Latin America  is  with Donald Trump!  

the most beautiful songs we love  with all our hearts....



*Jose Feliciano El Reloj*


----------



## skye

MAGA FOREVER!
*JOSE FELICIANO - NOSOTROS *


----------



## skye

maga again baby



MAGA


----------



## skye

MAGA

*Tito Rodriguez - Cuando Ya No Me Quieras*


----------



## skye

Tu panuelo - Tito Rodriguez

MAGA  FOREVER!!!

so beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,, want the past to come back again. I miss the past,


----------



## skye

MAGA

*TRIO LOS PANCHOS - LA HIEDRA*


----------



## skye

30s.... 1930s Argentina

*Carlos Gardel - El día que me quieras*


----------



## skye

MAGA FOREVER

Fragmento de la película "El Día Que Me Quieras" (1935) Director: John Reinhardt. Orquesta:  Terig Tucci.  Paramount Pictures. USA

*VOLVER - CARLOS GARDEL*


----------



## skye

we are in an Argentinian state of mind tonight ...

very beautifull country.....very beautiful people very very beautiful........very beautiful history
*Carlos Gardel "Adios Muchachos"*


----------



## skye

...1940s now....Argentina...we like

I like this music.

*Nada, tango version original.*


----------



## skye

I guess there  is nothing more to say....listen....just listen how beautifuly he sings....I love
I love ....I do
early 1960s sad
say...I better say good night.

*Judy Garland Xmas Special | Joey Luft sings "Where Is Love"*


----------



## skye

why is the past so sad?

lol

not lol

why?

good night

he was a nice son.... he was 

Judy Garland....and all that he was a nice son


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## skye

The great Sidney Bechet...I  love his music!


*Sweet Lorraine - Sidney Bechet*


----------



## skye

*Saturday Night Blues - Sidney Bechet*


----------



## skye

*Roarin' 20s: Art Landry & His Orch.- Hugs and Kisses, 1926*


----------



## skye

*Roaring 1920s: Nat Shilkret & Henry Burr - Why Should I Say That I'm Sorry,1926*


----------



## skye

night y'all! 
*Roaring 20s: Jan Garber's Orch. - What Do I Care What Somebody Said, 1927*


----------



## skye

So beautiful....good night


*Melancholy Blues -  Louis Armstrong And His Hot Seven 
The Louis Armstrong Collection, Vol. 1: The First Decade 1923-32 *


----------



## skye

This is my Memorial Day dedication song...

With all the Love in my Heart for all those who are gone......Bless them forever....Bless them!!!!

And  with all the Love in my Heart for the Patriots worldwide who are fighting for Liberty and Freedom ~

GOD BE  WITH THEM


MAGA


*Michael Bolton - A Love So Beautiful*


----------



## deanrd

If you took the Andrew sisters from the 1940s and updated them to today, this is what they would look like:


in fact, Christina did such an incredible job on the music that somebody cut the Andrew sisters dancing to it and it’s absolutely seamless. The music is right on the beat. It actually sounds like it was created in the 1940s. This is the Andrew sisters dancing to Christina Aguilera‘s music.


----------



## skye

And  this version of the M,.Bolton song....with Roy Orbison this time  ....with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.....wowww baby!!!!!!!!!!

just wow!!!




*Roy Orbison - A Love So Beautiful (with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)*


----------



## skye

very late  one with Jeff  Lynne, from ELO....1978....but very nice all the same



*Electric Light Orchestra - Sweet Talkin' Woman*


----------



## skye

this is nice too from them....ELO

late 80s  .... I like...close your eyes and listen

"Danger Ahead"


----------



## skye

so... yeah....good night

*Jeff Lynne's ELO - Down Came the Rain (Official Audio)*


----------



## skye

still with ELO ...what's this....I think late 70s....great song

I like Jeff Lynne and I like all of the people in his band! 


( there is going to be a political  Showdown...out there .....who knows.....we'll see, pray for Peace)


*ELO - Showdown (with lyrics)*


----------



## skye

1977 was a very good year




*Electric Light Orchestra - Starlight 1977 HQ*


----------



## skye

A bit of contemporary flavor my friends?  coming back soon with more wonderful songs from Italy circa 1920s and 1930s and 1940s....now for the moment I am liking this song....but then....I like so many Italian songs....

MAGA FOREVER!

*Enrico Nigiotti - Nonno Hollywood (Official Video - Sanremo 2019)*


----------



## skye

this is what this thread is all about!



*Alfredo Clerici-Tu, Solamente Tu (You, only you)-1939

*


----------



## skye

still in the 1930s Italy that I adore...doesn't get better if vintage is what you  love.... like  I do...from Europe  and Latin America and the USA of course!

this is Italy


*Vittorio De Sica - Parlami d'amore, Mariù (1932, with English subtitles)*


----------



## skye

and I had to

I just had to post this beautifull version by Pavarotti of the song above....

wow.....just wow.....what a voice....what a song.....


almost makes me sad to be alive ....so gorgeous ....


MAGA forever

*Luciano Pavarotti - Parlami d'amore Mariù*


----------



## CremeBrulee

Don't think I didn't notice that Sidney Bechet up there


----------



## CremeBrulee

Hard to imagine this wasn't posted in 95 pages.


----------



## skye

CremeBrulee said:


> Hard to imagine this wasn't posted in 95 pages.



Lovely! Thank you !    great song!


----------



## skye

Circa 1935 ....the vocals are by the one and only Ella Fitzgerald.




*Chick Webb and His Orchestra - I'll Chase The Blues Away (1935)*


----------



## skye

*Chick Webb - Blues in my heart*


----------



## skye

...and this

*Frank Sinatra when somebody loves you*


----------



## skye

This is 80s ...so yes very new

will post again because I love

*Huey Lewis & The News -Naturally*


----------



## skye

80s and Huey Lewis... (((night y'all))))

*Huey Lewis And The News - It Hit Me Like A Hammer*


----------



## skye

*Everyone Say's I Love You /Anson Weeks / Horse Feathers with The Marx Brothers - 1932*


----------



## skye

*1928 Anson Weeks - Dream House (Charles W. Hamp, vocal)*


----------



## skye

1976 now....wow....love that year  ...what's new

very interesting year that one ...my friends.


*Leo Sayer - You Make Me Feel Like Dancing*


----------



## skye

would you like to dance?

*Swing Republic - Musicians (Lyrics Video)*


----------



## skye

Magnificent early 1960s song


*Bruce Channel 1961 Hey Baby*


----------



## skye

mid 1960s

we like this..yes yes yes? lol

*Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream*


----------



## skye

*Billie Holiday - What's New? (1955)*


----------



## skye

This version of this well known song.... with  Bert Ambrose...nice....I want it back....I want it all back...

*Bert Ambrose & His Orchestra - Stormy Weather (1932)*


----------



## skye

*You Try Somebody Else - Ben Selvin and his Orchestra- 1930s*


----------



## skye

and with this I say good night....

beautiful melody....from days gone by

*XAVIER CUGAT - PERFIDIA

*


----------



## skye

It does not get  better than this... so amanzingly beautiful....so lovely...



*Sophisticated Lady -Duke Ellington and Orchestra -1928*


----------



## skye

*Fred Rich Orchestra - What Would I Care? 1930*


----------



## skye

1959....a relaxing... nice... calm ... year.... so much missed....even more missed than 1925.

*Sandra Dee. "A Summer place"*


----------



## skye

A very  lovely song of the 1930s

that I have in my musical vintage  library...hope some of you will like too.


*Fred Rich Orchestra - The Hour of Parting (1931)*


----------



## skye

This one from across the pond....1934

vocals Al Bowlly and of course the whole great musical band of *LEW STONE *


----------



## skye

Al Bowlly....he was killed in WW2, you know? in London

*Heart and Soul - vocals Al Bowlly*


----------



## skye

so beautiful.....both are amazing



*Elvis Presley & Norah Jones - Are You Lonesome Tonight*


----------



## skye

I don't care what you say...

I love the 1920s


And I like Paul Ash's "Lantern Of Love" 1926


----------



## skye

"My Kinda Love (One Way to Paradise)"   Ben Pollack · Ben Pollack's Park Central Orchestra

love this


----------



## skye

The Best Music from the 1920s and 30s is here...i think

"Don't Ever Leave Me" · Roger Wolfe Kahn and His Orchestra


----------



## skye

when men were really men


Jack Hylton & His Orchestra

1920s and 30s,,,,this from across the pond...back then


*Mean to Me*


----------



## skye

with this I say good night...............

nightie poo babies y'all! 



*Pennies From Heaven (1981) – It's The Girl*


----------



## skye

From the same movie as  above...^^^ great movie that one!

*- Pennies From Heaven- 1981

Christopher Walken - "Let's Misbehave "*


----------



## skye

Some more  Christopher Walken!   here  dancing to a 1973 song!

I kind of  like him....you know?  yes


*Christopher Walken - Come and Get Your Love*


----------



## skye

post this song....now and then you know

I like it

BB in her house...don't you love  her home? I do

*Brigitte Bardot - La Madrague, 1968*


----------



## skye

these music from France early  1960s

a France that doesn't exist anymore...bye bye France





*Brigitte Bardot: Moi je joue (lyrics) HD*


----------



## skye

darlings and so this is good night again!



*Gillian Hills - Zou Bisou Bisou (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

Music keeps me centered, centered  in beauty,  in perfection and in  loveliness.

Music is King.

Good Music from all eras, are the best tonic for me. 

*The Boswell Sisters That's what I like about you 1930*


----------



## skye

Love so much.....no words...just so  much love.

That's all  (Italy) MAGA

*Sei-Gianni Bella 1976*


----------



## skye

Italian gorgeouness from the 70s or 80s or even now....Now we love more than before! 

nice very  nice


of course we love.OF COURSE

NOW wow~

*Claudio Baglioni. E Tu.*


----------



## skye

Baby Boomers are so handsome! I love!    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## skye

Good night,

Bye


----------



## skye

One of the most beautiful songs of the late 1950s   

*Tommy Edwards 1958 - It’s All In The Game*


----------



## skye

I see the video above is unavailable so please try this if you want to listen to this beautiful song from 1958



*Tommy Edwards - It's All In The Game*


----------



## skye

another gorgeous song by Tommy Edwards

*Easy To Say*


----------



## skye

Beautiful ......







*Louis Armstrong - Save It Pretty Mamma For Me - 1928*


----------



## skye

Take it from me....hehe.....I'm talking to you!   love


*Lee Wiley-Take It From Me-1931-w/Leo Reisman Orch*


----------



## skye

This is  another great song in my collection..... its just so nice my friends...so typical of the era that I adore...perfect late 1920s sound!



*Cliff Edwards - Reaching For Someone 1929 (And Not Finding Anyone There) Walter Donaldson*


----------



## skye

If you are on my same     wavelength ... then  here is the place to be


*Artie Shaw, Darling, Not Without You*


----------



## the other mike

I like classical music when I'm painting.


----------



## skye

Classical music always!


----------



## skye

Coleman Hawkins rules!

*Coleman Hawkins Oslo 1963*


----------



## skye

it doesn't get better...what a beautiful  year that was....1958....

*Lester Young &Coleman Hawkins 1958*


----------



## skye

nothing more to say here apart from this..."Song for my Father"Copenhagen, Denmark, April 1968..


*Horace Silver Quintet - Song For My Father*


----------



## skye

I'm in a wonderful state of "Blues" mind right now

Hope you will like it too....my friends this is from 1964 another great year my friends.


*Horace Silver 5tet Tokyo Blues 1964*


----------



## skye

The year is still 1964.

*Dave Brubeck Quartet - St Louis Blues- Belgium *


----------



## skye

*"Topsy" (1938) Benny Goodman*


----------



## skye

*"Thanks A Million" -  · Louis Armstrong And His Orchestra *


----------



## skye

It doesn't get better.....please enjoy.


*Benny Goodman & Ella Fitzgerald - Goodnight My Love (1937)*


----------



## skye

and after all the great music we have been posting.....my friends....this once again because  this is one of the best my friends!  


never been in those countries.... ...but omg....the music .....oh the music ..............love!
MAGA MAGA MAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MAGA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BLESS DONALD TRUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  4 more years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

*Franco de Vita - Te Veo Venir Soledad (Live Video (Short Version)) ft. Gilberto Santa Rosa*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Tramp! Tramp! Tramp! (Along the Highway) by Nelson Eddy from the 1935 film Naughty Marietta


----------



## skye

*Fred Rich Orchestra - The Hour of Parting (1931)*


----------



## skye

*Swinging London: Lew Stone & Al Bowlly - As Long As I Live, 1934*


----------



## skye

*"Would You Like To Take A Walk "- Rudy Vallée -1930s*


----------



## CremeBrulee

Okay so technically not from that era but a recreation of the music from that era.  With some great efffin solos. The movie is kind of meh but the music sure is good.


----------



## skye

ohh my babies....hmm
*1929, What Have You?, Al Goodman Orch. *


----------



## skye

And the Ipana Troubadours....wow....I have so many songs of them in my musical library.....love so much...



*1930, I Never Dreamt, Ipana Troubadours*


----------



## skye

Good night from 1929....night night

*What A Day! - Carl Fenton's Orchestra (w young Benny Goodman) (1929)*


----------



## skye

the amazing Ella Fitzgerald
*So Near And Yet So Far*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

There will never be another one like her....one of the most beautiful voices ever.  

*Ella Fitzgerald - Day Dream (1957)*


----------



## skye

*Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - The Nearness Of You*


----------



## skye

so what else?

another beautiful song for y'all...that's what


night my friends


*Dream dancing - Fred Astaire*


----------



## skye

Beautiful!

I love this!



*Coleman Hawkins - Feeling Zero*


----------



## skye

from another time and another  different  place....beautiful



*Para Decir Adios by Jose Feliciano and Vicki Carr*


----------



## skye

I have never been to those countries, but the music! omg! it's so beautiful....I love it so much!

MAGA!!!  


*"Cuando Ya No Me Quieras" Tito Rodriguez*


----------



## skye

*Nat King Cole -- Muñequita Linda *


----------



## skye

I dedicate this song to President Trump and all Patriots.  MUAH!


*Rock-A-Bye Your Baby With A Dixie Melody - Dean Martin.*


----------



## skye

Babies this my darlings.... night  night


*Frank Sinatra - When Your Lover Has Gone (1962)


*


----------



## skye

And the 1930s version ....so close  to my heart

*When Your Lover Has Gone- Benny Goodman Orchestra-1931*


----------



## skye

so so beautiful my friends.....



*Until You Come Back to Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do) (with The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)*


----------



## skye

and we are back where we really  belong and back to  what we love so much... the 1930s.


*Fats Waller And His Rhythm - I'm At The Mercy Of Love*


----------



## skye

this goes back a long time and I love and adore them...I have all of their  songs~1920s



*26 Everything Is Hotsy Totsy Now by Coon-Sanders Nighthawks.*


----------



## skye

Snowflakes in the 2020s would not be able to put up with the 1920s lifestyle! LOL
Bless the 1920s.

I miss the 1920s ....I never lived then....but omg....I miss the 1920s with  all my heart.



*Joan Crawford - The Quintessential Flapper(1928)*


----------



## skye

Some Fox-Trot from the movie "Our Dancing Daughter's " with Joan...

late 1920s  my darlings....yes 1928 what a beautiful year that was my babies,....don't deny it ! just love it!


----------



## skye

wow they were handsome...men were so handsome in the 1920s


----------



## skye

wow those 1930s men ....handsome ....hehe...and Joan! wasn't she amazing?



*Joan Crawford - Free and Easy*


----------



## skye

Joan Crawford and Clark Gable..............I want It Back~~ I want the past back here NOW


----------



## skye

This all that matters, early 1960s....at the end of the day nothing matters but that

good night y'all


nothing but that

*Bobby Darin Beyond The Sea (HQ Stereo) (1960)*


----------



## skye

*"Gee! It Must Be Love"-   Ray Starita and His Ambassador Band *


----------



## skye

and no, I'm not Brazilian,  and I am NOT Argentinian either..... 
but  I do love those two countries very much all the same.

*Carmen Miranda - O Que é Que a Bahiana Tem?*


----------



## skye

triste means sad in Brazilian to English

it wasn't sad in  the 1960s....it was beautiful....wonderful bossa nova music and all......



*Antonio Carlos Jobim - Triste*


----------



## skye

still in Brazil 


Maria Ninguém · João Gilberto  1959


----------



## skye

and it doesn't  get more 1965 than that ....does it, we travel in time lol....back and forth .... back and forth....it's easy  very easy


*Astrud Gilberto - AGUA DE BEBER - 1965 Stereo!*


----------



## skye

*"Perdido" - live in australia - louis armstrong-  March, 1963, Sydney, Australia *


----------



## skye

Things are looking good my friends!  MAGA 







*Summer Stock (1950) – Get Happy – Judy Garland*


----------



## skye

If it's from the early 1960s....I like!   always will

*BOBBY CAPO - Llorando Me Dormi*


----------



## skye

When Mexico was  still a nice country....my family and I   lived  there for only  a couple  of years.... among other  countries where we lived .....Mexico  was great  back then... not anymore..sad

The music still  lives on .... MAGA



*Paso a pasito - Armando Manzanero*


----------



## skye

One of the most beautiful melodies  of the 1930s....with the one and only.....the absolutely  amazing Duke Ellington   



*Duke Ellington - Sweet Dreams of Love (1930)*


----------



## skye

Another Masterpiece of Duke Ellington.


*Duke Ellington - Satin Doll (1952) [Digitally Remastered]*


----------



## skye

so beautiful....

*What Is This Thing Called Love (Cole Porter 1930)- Leo Reisman Orchestra-*


----------



## skye

nice.....
*Claudia Cardinale - Musetto - Domenico Modugno.(late 1950s Italy)*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bah! Since you post so much non-American vintage stuff..You get The Cuba song!
 She's built just like my ex's mom! She was from Spain, though.
Do not care, she made a mean paella. Best I've ever had, to be honest.
Que Dice? Guantanamera!


----------



## skye

Canción de Rita Pavone versión al español de ''Alla Mia Età''early 1960s

*A Mi Edad - Rita Pavone.*


----------



## skye

We love Italy....we do love Italy of course



*Dik Dik - L'Isola di Wight 1970*


----------



## Marion Morrison

If skye loves it, we'll give it a try.
Wtf?! Italian hippie dreams? No.
I always hated dirty hippies, can't remember why, but I do.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

*Roberta - Peppino Di Capri 1963 -Italy- *


----------



## skye

that's what I like ...all this vintage thing
*Peppino di Capri - Don't play that song (1962)*


----------



## skye

one last befote I go

night y'all





*Eubie Blake & His Orch. - My Blue Days Blew Over, 1931*


----------



## skye

This is so very close to my heart. Love it so much....

*The Shadows - Midnight (1961)*


----------



## skye

wanna  dance?   ^^^


----------



## skye

*Shadows - Sleep Walk - 1961*


----------



## skye

*I Got The Blues -   T-Bone Walker  (1952)*


----------



## skye

love this.......love this tune and harmonies...1950s
*T-Bone Walker - I Walked Away*


----------



## skye

The best of the best here for my friends  who appreciate my vintage  music


*T-Bone Walker - Everytime (1952)*


----------



## skye

1933


----------



## skye

I love you.

1930s I do....so very much...

*They Can't Take That Away from Me – Fred & Ginger in Shall We Dance 1937*


----------



## skye

because I love America my friends.. with all my heart ..... I love the past....love  the 1930s ... love  the 1920s too of course

I LOVE THE  PAST IN AMERICA!



*The Way You Look Tonight -1936*


----------



## skye

*Eddie Cantor- My Baby Just Cares For Me (1930s)*


----------



## skye

Whoope (1930s)


----------



## skye

a last one from me...............and  Eddie Cantor hehe

good night muah y'all


*Eddie Cantor- A Girlfriend of A Boyfriend of Mine*


----------



## skye

*These Foolish Things *


----------



## skye

*Isn't This A Lovely Day?*


----------



## skye

Love this!

*Bing Crosby & Louis Armstrong - Gone Fishin' (1951)*


----------



## skye

wow...

*Elvis Presley - Soldier Boy (tribute)*


----------



## skye

Beautiful Brazil
*João Gilberto - Coisa Mais Linda (1961)  *


----------



## skye

Totally early 1960s....like "Mad Men" show


"One Note Samba"
Antônio Carlos Jobim


----------



## skye

*ANTONIO CARLOS JOBIM --- Wave (vinyl)*


----------



## skye

I was just answering another thread where Martin  Milner's name appeared.... and this song from a very famous early 1960s show - called "Route 66" - is what I am listening to now !! 


*Route 66 TV Theme Song*


----------



## skye

1961 Europe.
What's not to love.

*AIUTAMI A PIANGERE - CONNIE FRANCIS (1961)*


----------



## skye

Because we love Italy! we do!  

Particularly Italy in the early 1960s! we adore Italy early 1960s!

*Mina - Nessuno(1959) *


----------



## skye

oh my babies...I love my name...

only because I love early 1960s Italian Adriano Celentano....


hehe....


----------



## skye

so much love......


*Andrea Bocelli, Marta Sanchez - Vivo Por Ella*


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## skye

Fred Astaire singing "I've Got Beginner's Luck" from Shall We Dance with Ginger Rogers. (1937)


Love this! 



*I've Got Beginner's Luck*


----------



## skye

This is  a very early Ginger Rogers short  musical....she was still a brunette  then... but  always absolutely and totally adorable

*"Office Blues" Ginger Rogers (1930)


*


----------



## skye

*Marjorie Kane & Donald Douglas - Every Now and Then (1929)*


----------



## skye

Gorgeous Marlene...hmmm..I love Marlene

*Marlene Dietrich - A Guy Who Takes His Time*


----------



## skye

there will never be another Marlene.

too bad... she was amazing...

we all agree....my brothers and sisters

bring back  the decade ....the 1930s

*Marlene Dietrich - Sara Bareilles - Breathe Again*


----------



## skye

good night my babies...  love yous'all








*Marlene Dietrich "You do something to me" (Porter)

*


----------



## skye

Bob Crosby...who of course is the brother of Bing....but y'all know that


*Bob Crosby and the Bobcats - Sing to me*


----------



## skye

So much love for the era (1930s) and  so much love for the country (Italy).....  so much love.......no words are good enough to express my feelings.



*Occhi blu (feat. Antonello Bille)



maga forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## skye

*Larry Elgart - HOOKED ON SWING - HD  *


----------



## skye

*PEPPINO DI CAPRI -"ROBERTA"*


----------



## skye

wow ...what a nice tune ....great harmonies and  great images...what's not to love....

everything to adore...

"Se Telefonando" is a song performed by the Italian singer Mina, released in May 1966. The music was composed, orchestrated and conducted by Ennio Morricone to Italian lyrics by Di Chiara and Costanzo. Reportedly Costanzo only contributed one word, in editing a previous version of a verse, to avoid censorship). It was a standout track of Mina’s Studio Uno 66 album. "-


*mina - se telefonando*


----------



## skye

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

i'm quoting:

-"Monica Vitti and Alain Delon, directed by Antonioni, voice by Mina over music by Morricone. What do you want more from life? "-


that's all I pretty much  want from life! he-he


----------



## skye

because one likes Adriano Celentano... from Italy you know...


*Adriano Celentano - I want to know ( Original + Lyrics) [HQ]


*


----------



## skye

totally Adriano Celentano lol  he is loved in the continent! 

*Adriano Celentano - Azzurro

MAGA*


----------



## skye

1969 ...Adriano Celentano...

good  night my friends


* Straordinariamente *


----------



## skye

In tribute to Jimi ....on the 50th aniversary of his death. He was the best of the best! 

MAGA FOREVER!

*Jimi Hendrix - If 6 Was 9   (1969)*


----------



## skye

*Jimi Hendrix  - "Machine Gun"

we love Jimi!   MAGA!

*


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## skye

love this!
*Bert Lown's Orchestra - I Can't Get Mississippi Off My MInd, 1931*


----------



## skye

wow....

I adore the 20s and 30s...like this song

I couldnt adore any more....  


*Bert Lown's Orchestra - Alone In a Corner, 1931*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

skye said:


> *Jimi Hendrix  - "Machine Gun"
> 
> we love Jimi!   MAGA!
> 
> *


Hendrix is an incredible artist but he is most definitely not a swing or dance artist. WTF are you smoking?


----------



## skye

my favorite song of Ray Noble 

*Ray Noble and His New Mayfair Orchestra - Love is the Sweetest 
Thing (1932)*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bob Ross


Happy Trees



Yup, I win the thread.....


----------



## Natural Citizen

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bob Ross
> 
> Happy Trees
> 
> Yup, I win the thread.....



Aw, man, here's a cool remix of Bob's Happy Little Trees. I dig it.


Positivity, yo...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Natural Citizen said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Ross
> 
> Happy Trees
> 
> Yup, I win the thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, man, here's a cool remix of Bob's Happy Little Trees. I dig it.
> 
> 
> Positivity, yo...
Click to expand...

I paint like him.....except shitty lol. My mountains are badass till I actually put the "shadows" in....

But it's fun. My grandson does it with me and he's like 6 so you can imagine the masterpieces we create


----------



## skye

Another great crooner fron the 20s and 30s


*Naturally - Rudee Vallee*


----------



## Natural Citizen

Grampa Murked U said:


> I paint like him.....except shitty lol. My mountains are badass till I actually put the "shadows" in....
> 
> But it's fun. My grandson does it with me and he's like 6 so you can imagine the masterpieces we create



Sounds like great times, gramps. I've seen kids show a paper full of scribbles and when you ask them what it is, turns out there's often a lot of imagination in those scribbles. We saw a movie with something similar to that, but I forget the name of it. There was an ape who learned to scribble and the girl who game him the crayons and the paper could tell what it all was.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Natural Citizen said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paint like him.....except shitty lol. My mountains are badass till I actually put the "shadows" in....
> 
> But it's fun. My grandson does it with me and he's like 6 so you can imagine the masterpieces we create
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like great times, gramps. I've seen kids show a paper full of scribbles and when you ask them what it is, turns out there's often a lot of imagination in those scribbles. We saw a movie with somethign similar to that, but I forget the name of it. There was an ape who learned to scribble and the girl who game him the crayons and the paper could tell what it all was.
Click to expand...

Here's our last masterpiece lol


----------



## skye

the best .....Mr Louis Armstrong. Bless
*Do You Know What It Means To Miss New Orleans - Louis Armstrong*


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paint like him.....except shitty lol. My mountains are badass till I actually put the "shadows" in....
> 
> But it's fun. My grandson does it with me and he's like 6 so you can imagine the masterpieces we create
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like great times, gramps. I've seen kids show a paper full of scribbles and when you ask them what it is, turns out there's often a lot of imagination in those scribbles. We saw a movie with something similar to that, but I forget the name of it. There was an ape who learned to scribble and the girl who game him the crayons and the paper could tell what it all was.
Click to expand...


really

wow


----------



## skye

Good night.


The best of the best....Mr Louis Armstong

*"Lazy River" - Louis Armstrong*


----------



## Natural Citizen

Grampa Murked U said:


> really
> 
> wow



Exactly! He was known as the one and only Ivan. 









						The One and Only Ivan vs. the True Story of Ivan the Gorilla
					

We pit The One and Only Ivan movie vs. the true story of the Shopping Mall Gorilla Ivan. See baby pictures and photos of the famous gorilla.




					www.historyvshollywood.com
				




Snip...

_''_*Did the real Ivan the gorilla like to paint and draw?*
_
Yes. Painting can be a form of enrichment for animals, much like art and reading are for humans. During our research into The One and Only Ivan's historical accuracy, we discovered that while most gorillas will break and destroy a painting canvas if they are allowed to hold it, Ivan was so gentle that they could give him the brush and canvas. He would finish his painting and then hand the items back to his caretakers.

Ivan's painting is featured prominently in The One and Only Ivan movie and book, and rightfully so. It was the real-life Ivan's painting ability that helped to get him noticed and in turn rescued from his confinement inside the B&I Circus Store. While at Zoo Atlanta, it became clear that red was his favorite color. When given the option, he picked it every time.''_


----------



## Natural Citizen

Grampa Murked U said:


> Here's our last masterpiece lol
> 
> View attachment 391938View attachment 391938



Hey, man, it's up there with Ivan's stuff.


----------



## skye

*  Don Azpiazu Band -    "Be Careful with Those Eyes" (Remastered)*


----------



## skye

*El Manisero (ThePeanut Vendor)-Havana Casino Orch-1930*


----------



## skye

before Fidel  Castro Communist scum took over. ...

there was nice music over there...beautiful music!


MAGA FOREVER!

*Lecuona Cuban boys canta Alberto Rabagliati - Amapola-1930s*


----------



## skye

I adore the songs from 1930s Italy..  and  after that year  too of course.  I like Italy.....it's music, it's people  and it's style .... and then some 
this is in French ...still I like it!
LOVE MAGA
*Tino Rossi ♥ Maria [du film Fièvres]*


----------



## skye

love love love!
*CONNIE FRANCIS - Schoner Fremder Mann (1961) HQ Stereo!*


----------



## skye

I love this song so much... late 1950s


*Elvis Presley Wooden Heart Muss I Denn Elvis in Germany


*


----------



## skye

Gorgeous video ....and I apologize for the sound....it's not the best


but oh my....the    gorgeousness  of Elvis and all that....you know

all the vintage images and sounds late 1950s

MAGA
MAGA
MAGA

*Elvis sings 'Earth Angel' while stationed in Germany*


----------



## skye

early 1960s


MAGA .............................MAGA FOEREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TRUMP four more years!   




*BOBBY CAPO Y VIOLETA RIVAS - LLORANDO ME DORMI*


----------



## skye

I love that song ^^^

all in beautiful Spanish..............MAGA


----------



## skye

*Eydie Gorme Y Trio Los Panchos - "Piel Canela" (1964)*


----------



## skye

*l Mondo. (1965) Jimmy Fontana. *


----------



## skye

This version  is more recent.... it was first done in the 1960s..... but  I still like this newer version Italy, of course! 


*Sergio Dalma - El mundo (Videoclip oficial)*


----------



## skye

doesn't get better ... great music here...amazing Billie 1930s

*Billie Holiday w. Teddy Wilson & His Orchestra - SUGAR - 1939*


----------



## skye

this is so beautiful....

I love and respect the musicians of the past .... way   back then.....Bless them each and everyone  of them..... the music can not be more beautiful....I'm so thankful for all and every  single one of  them ...

Bless them too....for their art ....fort their loveliness....


*Billie Holiday ft Teddy Wilson - Easy Living (Brunswick Records 1937)*


----------



## skye

one more from Billie... she is the best of the best 


*Billie Holiday - I'll never be the same.*


----------



## skye

Lovely tune, going along with    fashion images of the era  of the amazing  Elsa  Schiapparelli!

*Old Italian Hit: Orchestra Angelini con Vittorio Belleli: Cosa farai di me, 1942*


----------



## skye

A newer one but a nice one....70s kind of thing


"Para Decir Adiós" · Eydie Gorme and Danny Rivera


----------



## skye

Good night

*"Y "... Eydie Gorme and Trio Los Panchos *


----------



## skye

night y'all

*To live in the 1930s! (Ramona-Paul Whiteman "Let's Begin")*


----------



## skye

...and this from 1964

I love everything about it

*Don´t Worry Baby - The Beach Boys -*


----------



## skye

What a beautiful Bolero from the late 1950s early 1960s

( By Tito Rodríguez ,Santurce, Puerto Rico, 4 de enero de 1923 - Nueva York, Estados Unidos, 28 de febrero de 1973) 




Translation in English

How can I imagine that life goes on the same
How, if your steps no longer cross the doorway
How can I pretend this reality
How, if until yesterday the sky shone in your gaze

How can I console the rose and the jasmine
How, if your laughter is no longer heard in the garden
How can I lie to them that you’ll come back tomorrow
How can I wake up if you’re not here

MAGA!!!!!


*COMO - TITO RODRIGUEZ*


----------



## skye

*Tap Dance 1936 (Hal Le Roy)*


----------



## skye

and this one!


*Tap Dance 1934 (Hal Le Roy)*


----------



## skye

loving this also, from 1955

*Great Dance Routine: James Cagney and Bob Hope *


----------



## skye

And yes, I'll post again because I like it! I love it in fact!  the one and only Connie Francis !  In the early 1960s......what's not to like my friends?

Good night now! 

*Connie Francis - Schoener fremder Mann*


----------



## skye

This great song is only like ten or twenty year old as opposed to being from the 1920s or 30s or 40s or 50s

but it's  such a great tune, my friends.

"Bachata Rosa"  by Juan Luis Guerra

MAGA BABY!


----------



## skye

so much fun this  newer song, not the 1930s .....but so good LOL !


*"Que vale la pena" -Juan Luis Guerra*


----------



## skye

*"Aquellos Ojos Verdes" - Nat King Cole - 1959*


----------



## skye

"Perfidia" is one of the Spanish themed songs on Nat King Cole's 1959 studio album titled "A Mis Amigos." It was arranged by Dave Cavanaugh and recorded in Rio de Janeiro. "A Mis Amigos" was Nat King Cole's second album of Spanish themed music.

*Nat King Cole - "Perfidia" (1959) - Music Video*


----------



## skye

Isn't that  song above by Nat King Cole  there lovely  ^^^  just asking. lol


or is it only me?  that loves that song?


----------



## skye

wow

nobody likes this beautiful song by Nat King Cole.

Sad.

Night Y'all.


----------



## skye

This song is one of my favorites ever in this world. If not the very favorite.

Yes.

Nat King Cole - "Perfidia" (1959) - Music Video


----------



## skye

*"Ansiedad" - Nat King Cole.*


----------



## skye

With this  vintage mambo I say good night....my babies!

Love y'all! 


MAGA

MAGA

MAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*TITO RODRIGUEZ Y LOS LOBOS DEL MAMBO - Donde Estabas Tu?
*


----------



## skye

This song is rather new ...like from ten years ago or so....but the images are very vintage, very 1950s! I think they fit here!


MAGA!!!!!

*Juan Luis Guerra - Tus Besos*


----------



## lg325

Doris Day cant remember the band


----------



## skye

lg325 said:


> Doris Day cant remember the band



Do you mean   "Les Brown and His Band "? 

Great  sound, and Doris was amazing! we are talking 1940s  here! 


*LES BROWN ORCHESTRA / DORIS DAY - Easy As Pie (1941)*


----------



## lg325

skye said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doris Day cant remember the band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean   "Les Brown and His Band "?
> 
> Great  sound, and Doris was amazing! we are talking 1940s  here!
> 
> 
> *LES BROWN ORCHESTRA / DORIS DAY - Easy As Pie (1941)*
Click to expand...

Thankyou .


----------



## skye

Still with Les Brown Band and marvelous Doris Day!   (recorded February 6. 1941....)

Happy Halloween  




*Celery Stalks At Midnight ~~ Doris Day with Les Brown -1941*


----------



## skye

Some vintage salsa.....from 1967....I  also like this happy music! 

Maga Baby!  


*MIRA MAMA - THE NEW SWING SEXTET 1967.*


----------



## MarathonMike

skye said:


> "Perfidia" is one of the Spanish themed songs on Nat King Cole's 1959 studio album titled "A Mis Amigos." It was arranged by Dave Cavanaugh and recorded in Rio de Janeiro. "A Mis Amigos" was Nat King Cole's second album of Spanish themed music.
> 
> *Nat King Cole - "Perfidia" (1959) - Music Video*


Nice! I've never heard it before, kind of a slow Samba.


----------



## MarathonMike




----------



## skye

Another great song by Perry Como! 

*Magic Moments - Perry Como*


----------



## skye

*My Favorite Things (1961) - John Coltrane. *


----------



## skye

*1932, Baby, Ted Fio Rito Orch, Fox Trot *


----------



## skye

Band leader Ted Fio Rito with comedians  Jimmy Durante and Buster Keaton.....(God I want to go back so bad....)








*Ted Fio Rito And His Orchestra - You Saved My Life*

Still with Ted Fio Rito Orch....so beautiful...among my top ten  1930s songs.


----------



## skye

Posting this again because this is what I'm listening right now....love this

this is 1965 my babies 

*Lionel Hampton - Cute*


----------



## skye

among my 1950s favorites! 



*Silhouettes - The Rays.*


----------



## skye

I like early 60s songs!

*Ricky Nelson It's Up To You (HQ Stereo) (1962)*


----------



## skye

This is kind of new.... because it is late 70s


very nice song though....very pretty


*Olivers Army, Elvis Costello*


----------



## skye

* The High Hatters Orchestra - Boy Oh Boy -1931



*


----------



## skye

Another  one of my favorite songs from the High Hatters 


* 1931 Music by The High Hatters - One Little Quarrel*


----------



## skye

lovely!

*I Sing Ammore (Eu canto ammore)*


----------



## skye

*I'm Tickled Pink with a Blue-Eyed Baby- *
Red & His Big Ten White New York Jazz of the 1920s


----------



## skye

loving this too....

*Swing That Music -  Louis Armstrong*


----------



## skye

A song written in 1939 by a Mexican composer, Alberto Domínguez. Became a hit for Xavier Cugat in 1940.

*XAVIER CUGAT - PERFIDIA*


----------



## skye

From circa 1959.

Sweetness vintage my friends...



*Confidential - * by the Fleetwoods.


----------



## skye

February 14, 1959
*Frankie Avalon "Venus"*


----------



## skye

And this from  "Grease" the 70s. Still with Frankie Avalon

Sweet...huh?

*Grease (1978) - Beauty School Dropout


*


----------



## skye

Another great song from "Grease"  1978


*GREASE - "There Are Worse Things (I Could Do)"*


----------



## skye

*Ben Pollack & His Orch. - Rollin' Down the River, 1930*


----------



## skye

*Love Locked Out- Al Bowlly *


----------



## skye

*LIVING IN CLOVER - Al Bowlly*


----------



## skye

*You're Nobody 'Til Somebody Loves You -Dean Martin*


----------



## skye

Oh my friends.....this is soooo good ... delish..... what a great sound

MAGA!

*Buena Vista Social Club-Chan Chan*


----------



## skye

I am obsessed with that tune  ^^^^^^  ....among all that's going on ....I am totally obsessed with that  song !!!!!

totally MAGA my friends!  LOVE....hmmmmm


----------



## skye

*Brenda Lee - Speak To Me Pretty*

1962 song that went to # 3 in the UK. Not released as a single in the US. It was Brenda Lee's highest charting single in the UK.


----------



## skye

*Elvis Presley - SOLDIER BOY (new edit)*

Maga!


----------



## skye

(((Good night y'all))

I love love love and love some more!    MAGA!

*Elvis Presley - Muss i denn zum Städtele hinaus (Wooden Heart) 1960*


----------



## skye

*Don Azpiazu & His Havana Casino Orch. ♪ Be Careful with those eyes ♪*


----------



## skye

A bit of Glenn Miller?  sure why not friends. From the film "Sun Valley Serenade" (1941)




*Glenn Miller - I Know Why (And So Do You) *


----------



## skye

lol.... so it's good night  friends....  




*Orchestra Wives (1942) - "At Last"*


----------



## skye

I have three beautiful versions of this great song....hope you like.

This is one version...she was so amazing...

*Vera Lynn - Again*


----------



## skye

This is another version of the same song....my favorite no doubt... wow love.

*'Again' Nat King Cole*


----------



## skye

And the last version....hmmm...I like to try to share beauty with y'all, great tune!



*Ricky Nelson～Again*


----------



## skye

My favorite version....the most gorgeous voice .... the best version....so I post it again......... If I may.

Again - Nat King Cole

MAGA!


----------



## skye

*Bessie Smith - Wasted Life Blues (1929)*


----------



## skye

This clip is from "Starlit Days at the Lido," a 1935 short released by MGM to showcase three-strip Technicolor. The Lido was the "resort" venue of the Ambassador Hotel, in Los Angeles.  Note how the vivid color makes the black-and-white era of the 1930s seem like just yesterday.

*Early three-strip Technicolor in HD -- Henry Busse and His Band -- Hot Lips --*


----------



## skye

A lovely version of this song, with two giants of American music! 


 This tune makes me love Christmas and brings beautiful memories from so long ago......


*Nat King Cole & Frank Sinatra The Christmas Song*


----------



## skye

A classic on everybody's music library who loves vintage ....

*British Swing: Am I Blue? - Jack HYLTON & His Orch., 1929*


----------



## skye

Another great tune from across the pond with the great Jack Hylton and his Orchestra!

This is from 1929.


*Baby - Jack Hylton And His Orchestra - *


----------



## skye

Still listening to this....because when something has such a great sound and rythm like this tune has.............then I can't stop my friends!

MAGA!


*Buena Vista Social Club - Chan Chan*


----------



## skye

From Best Always 1965
*Rick Nelson Since I Don't Have You*


----------



## skye

I say good night with this gorgeous tune...."A Love So Beautiful" by Roy Orbison

*Gene Tierney - A Love So Beautiful*


----------



## skye

From across the pond 1937....they had amazing Dance Bands too !   

*Carroll Gibbons - So Rare (George Melachrino)*


----------



## skye

Shall we dance?
.....baby?

*Shall We Dance? (feat. Anne Lenner, George Melachrino)1937*


----------



## skye

*Chet Baker - Almost blue*


----------



## skye

My number one American Dance Band from the 20s and early  30s...so many songs....so many...

The one, only and the best.... Isham Jones!   


*I Hate Myself (For Being so Mean to You)*


----------



## skye

Night y'all! 




*1932, Sentimental Gentleman From Georgia, Isham Jones Orch.*


----------



## skye

It's The King.....it's Elvis my favorite   singer ever.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

*Stairway to the Stars  - The Glenn Miller Orchestra (vocals. Ray Eberle)*


----------



## skye

A relatively new song ...but a very lovely one...1970s

....... for all those who think  this election  is over..........fool if you think this is over..... it's just begun.....  MAGA




*Fool If You Think It's Over - Chris Rea*


----------



## skye

The live version of the song above....from all those years ago my friends....loveliness sound 

Happy MAGA Christmas!



*Chris Rea "Fool If You Think Is Over"*


----------



## skye

*Resolution Blues by Roosevelt Sykes (1962) – Vintage New Year Music*


----------



## skye

A music video for Emma Wallace's cover of "Let's Start the New Year Right" by Irving Berlin. Clips include selections from "Holiday Inn" and "After the Thin Man from the 1930s


*Let's Start The New Year Right*


----------



## skye

Just because,  my friends.  

And a  very Happy 2021 to y'all. 


*How was the New Year's eve in 40s - 50's and 60's?*


----------



## skye

Remembering  when beautiful Paris.....was really  Paris,  not globlalist Paris.....seems so long ago.... too bad it's all gone.


*Retiens la nuit - Johnny HALLYDAY -1961*


----------



## skye

yes, yes we can go back, thanks to the videos....easy to go back then.....when life was marvellous ...hehe

*Johnny Halliday French Rock Star (1961)*


----------



## skye

The one and only Chubby Checker singing! 


*"LET´S TWIST AGAIN"..1962..*


----------



## skye

*Annette Hanshaw - Am I Blue (1929)*


----------



## skye

From 1962....the amazing voice of Brenda Lee


**Brenda Lee* - Break It To Me Gently*


----------



## skye

1961....magical year...like all the early 60s were! 



*Bruce Channel 1961 Hey Baby*


----------



## skye

*Tea For Two (1950) – Charleston*
Starring Doris Day, Gordon MacRae


----------



## skye

Love it!  The year is 1943!  Amazing!

*Stormy Weather in color - The Nicholas Brothers and Cab Calloway*


----------



## skye

good night.

*F'r Instance - California Ramblers (w Smith Ballew & Jack Purvis) (1930)*


----------



## skye

the one and only Muddy Waters! 


*Muddy Waters - Rolling Stone(Catfish Blues) (Live)*


----------



## skye

nice! 
*Memphis Slim - Everyday I Have The Blues 1963*


----------



## skye

Lovely Billie Holiday.... 

night y'all


*Billie Holiday - Lover Man


*


----------



## skye

Beautiful!

*Billie Holiday ft John Simmons & His Orchestra - The Blues Are Brewin' (Decca Records 1946)*


----------



## skye

nice instrumental by Bob Crosby, Bing's brother.

*Bob Crosby And His Orchestra - My Inspiration*


----------



## skye

Another instrumental from Bob Crosby and the Bobcats

* I don`t know whether to laugh or to cry over you-


*


----------



## skye

*Harry Roy And His Orchestra - You're The Last Word In Love (1936 film clips)*


----------



## skye

*Happy as the day is long !" ... Harry Roy & his Orchestra (1933)*


----------



## skye

oh boy the 1930s ....the music....love it!  

*AMBROSE & HIS ORCHESTRA /Evelyn Dall - Swing Is In The Air (1937)*


----------



## skye

it is what is its my friends. lovely year 1962


*XAVIER CUGAT - ABBE LANE a "Il signore delle 21" (1962)*


----------



## skye

I adore Xavier Cougat's Chihuahua baby dog

that's all!


*XAVIER CUGAT tequila *


----------



## skye

Babies.... Xavier was one of  the best ...and his Chihuahua was too ....hehehe


The Chihuahua my friends LOL that's what matter!!!! 



*Yo Te Amo Mucho - And That's That (Holiday In Mexico-1946)*


----------



## skye

Another  great  dance band from the 20s and 30s. 

*Bennie Moten & His Kansas City Orchestra (Jimmy Rushing, Count Basie) (1930)*


----------



## skye

*Bennie Moten's Kansas City Orchestra - NEW VINE STREET BLUES - 1929*


----------



## skye

1964

*J Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers - Last Kiss*


----------



## skye

another interpretation...The Last Kiss - by Elvis Presley!

wow...hmm..what an amazing voice! best ever and ever!...........and ever!

*Elvis - The Last Kiss *


----------



## skye

I'm listening again and again to this song that I posted in  #2177...I just adore this tune.... love it!







*Bennie Moten And His Kansas City Orchestra Liza Lee (1930)*


----------



## skye

Another favorite of mine from this  1930s Orchestra!
*Get Goin' - Bennie Moten & His Kansas City Orchestra (Jimmy Rushing, Count Basie) (1930)*


----------



## skye

I'm back for a few my friends.... with the music that I love...I love!!!!


*Bennie Moten's Kansas City Orchestra - Now That I Need You - 1930*


----------



## skye

*CHICK WEBB ORCHESTRA - Don't Be That Way


*


----------



## skye

With the best music ...the great Chick Webb .... I say good night!...bye y'all!

*Chick Webb and His Orchestra - If Dreams Come True (1937)


*


----------



## skye

bye for now y'all! 
*Concentratin' - California Ramblers (w Jack Purvis) (1931)*


----------



## skye

Montage from the 1985 Merchant-Ivory Production of E.M. Foster's "Room With a View" Starring Helena Bohnam Carter  and Julian Sand.


*"Room With a View" with  Roger Wolfe Kahn Orchestra -1930s*


----------



## skye

One of the greatest vocalists from across the pond ever ...Al Bowlly 

with Roy Fox and his Orchestra.


*- Kiss By Kiss, 1932


*


----------



## skye

There were amazing dance bands from across the pond during the 20s and 30s .... so many amazing dance  bands there! 

Jack Hylton of course one of my fabs .....and one of the best!


*"Mean To Me" Jack Hylton and His Orchestra*


----------



## skye

Back home with the flamboyant and talented  Leo Riesman and Orchestra ! so so good!



*Roaring 20s: Leo Reisman & His Orch. - What'll You Do? 1927*


----------



## skye

With this melody from 1926 by American composer George Gershwin  I say good night!   Peace and Love to all! 


*Cabaret Novelty Orchestra - That Certain Feeling - 1926.*


----------



## skye

*"Why Am I So Romantic?" - by Sam Lanin and his Orchestra vocals by Scrappy Lambert*
(love this so much...)


----------



## skye

*Duke Ellington - St. Louis Blues (1932)*


----------



## skye

The amazing Don Redman, one of the most popular voices and Orchestras of the 1930s! Great great sound! 



*It's All Your Fault -  Don Redman and his Orchestra.*


----------



## skye

nice, nice  sound! 


*Don Redman & His Orchestra - A Little Bit Later On - 1936*


----------



## skye

*George Gershwin - Nice Work If You Can Get It [1937]*


----------



## skye

Bob Crosby and His Orchestra-1938  (Bing's Brother)


*How'dja Like to Love Me -*





Bob Crosby Orchestra-


----------



## skye

Bob Crosby had a great musical career too, not as famous as his brother Bing  ,but a great sense in music! I like him very much! own very many records of him.









						Bob Crosby - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## skye

*Way Down Yonder In New Orleans~~The Andrews Sisters & Al Jolson.*


----------



## skye

*"Skylark" - 1941   · Roy Eldridge · Anita O'Day · The Gene Krupa Orchestra *


----------



## skye

*"One Night Alone With You" 


 Pat O'Malley vocals, Jack Hylton & His Orchestra *


----------



## skye

*Love Me Tonight - Annette Hanshaw (1932)*


----------



## skye

*SKYLINER CHARLIE BARNET*


----------



## skye

*"I Never Knew" - Charlie Christian*


----------



## skye

*ROSE ROOM (1939) by the Benny Goodman Sextet featuring Charlie Christian on guitar


*


----------



## skye

not the first time and not the last...

that I post this....I love it


*Entrega Total- Javier Solis*


----------



## skye

Another   newer  version of this   great 1950s song!

This is how  diversity is best.

Never say I don't like Mexico. LOL

*Entrega Total- Pablo Montero*


----------



## skye

Still with this 1950s great tune.....also a later version ....and my fav, I think.

For me this has the best sound, the best voice! 


*Luis Miguel- Entrega total (Mèxico en la piel).*


----------



## skye

*Javier Solís "Se Te olvida (La Mentira)"*


----------



## skye

And this last for me, of the great Javier Solis .....his  beautiful vintage version  of   "Prisionero del Mar"

*Prisionero Del Mar. Javier Solis*


----------



## skye

Love three versions!!!!!

*1930, "Washing the Blues from My Soul", Russ Morgan, Ed Kirkeby, Hal Kemp Orch. HD 78rpm*


----------



## skye

Great tune! 
*Thelonious Monk -"Blue Monk" 1958-*


----------



## skye

This is all vintage .... only the images this time for a change.... wow!  how I love this song!



*Marilyn Monroe - Lucky (* Britney Spears,  vocals)


----------



## skye

again... only images are vintage this time....

Lana Del Rey vocals-
*Marilyn's Summertime Sadness - 

*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*1931
Just A Gigolo - Ben Bernie, vocal by Frank Sylvano*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*1930
Absence Makes The Heart Grow Fonder For Somebody Else - Bernie Cummins and His New Yorker Hotel Orchestra , vocal by Paul Small*


----------



## Alan Stallion

1948
*William Tell Overture - Spike Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

1930
*You're Driving Me Crazy! - Guy Lombardo and his Royal Canadians, vocal by Carmen Lombardo*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Reposting...

1937
*Powerhouse - Raymond Scott Quintette*


----------



## skye

Love this! 



*Doing the Lindy Hop - Swing Dancing in 1939 *


----------



## skye

We love how  Brazil   was back then....very special vibes over there my friends... yummy vibes LOL....but all gone today ....like everything is gone all over the planet, sadly.


*Carmen Miranda - O Que é Que a Bahiana Tem? 1940s*


----------



## skye

And another one from the great Carmen Miranda!....Lot's of energy there! We love vintage  Brazil!



*Carmen Miranda | Tico Tico no Fubá - Colorizado (Alta Definição)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

1927
*Ain't She Sweet? - Gene Austin*


----------



## skye

Love this!  

*I Love Melvin (1953) – Where Did You Learn to Dance - Debbie Reynolds*


----------



## Alan Stallion

1931
*Dancing In The Dark - Roy Carroll (Ben Selvin), vocal by Scrappy Lambert*


----------



## skye

shall we dance? 

*Fletcher Henderson - Don't Let The Rhythm Go To Your Head, 1938*


----------



## skye

Another great tune by Fletcher Henderson, one of the greatest dance bands of the 1930s America! 


*Fletcher Henderson - Wrappin' It Up - N.Y.C. 12.09.34*


----------



## Alan Stallion

1932
*It Don't Mean A Thing (If It Ain't Got That Swing) - Duke Ellington and His Famous Orchestra, Ivie Anderson with vocal*


----------



## Alan Stallion

1945
*Ac-Cent-Tchu-Ate The Positive - Bing Crosby & The Andrews Sisters with Vic Schoen and His Orchestra*


----------



## skye

1920s song to go with   my 1920s kind of avatar 

night y'all~

*1920s Music (1925) Coon-Sanders Original Nighthawks - Everything Is Hotsy Totsy*


----------



## skye

*Have a little faith in me - Guy Lombardo -  - 1930*


----------



## justinacolmena

Vinyl records are a prime example of *planned obsolescence*.








						What Is Planned Obsolescence? How Strategy Works and Example
					

Planned obsolescence is a purposeful strategy to ensure the current version of a product will become out of date or useless within a known time period.




					www.investopedia.com
				











						Built To Fail: 7 Examples Of Planned Obsolescence
					

Some companies thrive and profit by designing products that fail quickly. Here are 7 examples of planned obsolescence.




					durabilitymatters.com
				



*


			WHAT IS PLANNED OBSOLESCENCE?
		

*








						planned obsolescence
					

Definition, Synonyms, Translations of planned obsolescence by The Free Dictionary




					www.thefreedictionary.com


----------



## skye

Let's Knock Knees- with Betty Grable and Edward Everett Horton​


----------



## skye

Isham Jones Orchestra "What's The Use?" (1930) vocalist Frank Sylvano​


----------



## skye

Lovely!  night  y'all!


1934 Isham Jones - There’s No Harm In Wishin’ (Eddie Stone, vocal)​


----------



## skye

"P.S. I Love You" Eddie Stone and His Orchestra 1934​


----------



## skye

Another gorgeous song by Isham Jones with the  one and  only Eddie Stone in vocals!!! 


1933 Isham Jones - "Down A Carolina Lane"  (Eddie Stone, vocal)​


----------



## skye

With that song above that I think is very nice ....I say good night y'all!


----------



## skye

Nighty night now!   

Isham Jones & His Orchestra - You’re O.K. (1933)​


----------



## skye

Underneath The Arches (1930s) by Henry Hall and the BBC Dance Orchestra.​


----------



## skye

British Band leader Henry Hall plays "Just Little Bits And Pieces" - 1935​


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## skye

Likkmee said:


>




That nice Likkmee!  very mid 1920s!  Good stuff!


----------



## LittleNipper

CRAZY RHYTHM 1928 Victor Orthophonic  electric 78 rpm recording:


----------



## LittleNipper

I had to include this as it's very very rare. This is a restored 1932 reproducing piano. Remember this piano was originally built when about 1 in 4 Americans were out of work (and many of those with a job didn't bring home much). The GREAT DEPRESSION was in full swing. So only a very rich person could have purchased this extravagance. A reproducing piano not only played the notes, it also worked the petals as the original musician played it. The selection played is *I GET A KICK OUT OF YOU.  *


----------



## skye

Beautiful interpretation!  ^^^


----------



## skye

Words and Music by Walter Donaldson Performed by Guy Lombardo and His Royal Canadians Recorded November 11, 1930

Guy Lombardo - You're Driving Me Crazy (1930)​


----------



## LittleNipper

Paul Whiteman  1934 Victor Orthophic electric 78 rpm I GET A KICK OUT OF YOU (some pretty racy lyrics for the time).


----------



## skye

The *High* Hatters, a Victor studio *band*, recorded some of the best *dance* music of its time.

Most of their songs  are on top of my vintage list! 



The High Hatters - Red Hot And Blue Rhythm, Victor 1930​


----------



## skye

Good night y'all friends... yes yes yes  hehe


Xavier Cugat " Para vigo me voy " 1935 Conga​


----------



## skye

Paul Tremaine Orch. 1929 Hot! Roaring Twenties   -  "Is There A Place Up There For Me?"​


----------



## skye

Paul Tremaine's Orch. - Steamboat Bill, 1930 -  (film from Buster Keaton’s silent comedy “Steamboat Bill” from 1928)​


----------



## skye

Absolutely wonderful my friends, encompassing the  total spirit of America  1920s.

My favorite tune from Paul Tremaine.


Paul Tremaine and His Aristocrats - Four/ Four Rhythm, 1929​


----------



## skye

Roaring Twenties: Sid Sydney's Orchestra - 1926​
Could I? I Certainly Could -   ​


----------



## skye

hmmm  ...come here lets talk and dance..

Ben Bernie & His Orch. - Miss Annabelle Lee, 1927​


----------



## skye

The great Coleman  Hawkins! I have so much music of him!  This is another favorite! 


Coleman HAWKINS "Hello, Lola"​


----------



## skye

With this gorgeous instrumental  tune I say good night.

Coleman Hawkins - For You, For Me, For Evermore - Englewood Cliffs, NJ., January 29, 1960​


----------



## skye

A young Bing Crosby among all those talented performers....love it!

King Of Jazz (1930) : Happy Feet​


----------



## skye

I'll post this again...because this is what this thread is all about....from the early 60s  all the way back to the 1920s


Latin America early 60s....great great  music....! for my friends here who speak a little bit of Spanish 

Bobby Capo - Llorando Me Dormi (release 1960)​


----------



## skye

Still in South America....in Argentina now....1959...so beautiful ... I want to go back... wow ....so nice....a little bit of Spanish here ! not illegal scum....but legal Spanish.

Dímelo Tú - Los Cinco Latinos.​


----------



## skye

before I go...

no illegals  immigrants allowed here ....NEVER! NEVER!

 but only talented legal voices!! like him!

Javier Solis - Prisionero del mar​


----------



## skye

Bing Sings "Blue Skies"​


----------



## skye

I'm listening to this again! 

Bing Sings "Smarty" the movie is Double or Nothing (1937).​


----------



## skye

a new one from only the 1960s


"Come on baby I'm tired of talking
Grab your coat and let's start walking
Come on..........."

Elvis Presley - A Little Less Conversation​


----------



## skye

Elvis In Germany  vintage video only.

 Song: by Terry Mike Jeffrey, with the TCB Band (Living In Paradise)


Elvis In The Army, In Germany (picture compilation)​


----------



## skye

Elvis in Paris....year...1959....mais oui....Paris in the 50s loved you too, now, who in this world  didn't?

Elvis Presley,In France,Paris June 1959 Fame and Fortune​


----------



## skye

Elvis 1956 his year I like best


Good night y'all 

Elvis Presley I Was The One​


----------



## skye

No more communist Americans! No more Biden....no more stealing Elections!

NO MORE SCUM!

back for a few my friends... here darlings..I love this song!now really good night LOL!

GOD he was handsome! yes...God Bless America!
Elvis Presley - Soldier boy 1960​


----------



## skye

that's how I like it,,,

Elvis Presley goes to Germany 1958 ...I love Germany I have amazing friends in Germany!​


----------



## skye

Hello Elvis?

ohhh....whatever


----------



## skye

*Glen* Gray and his *Casa* *Loma* Orchestra were *one* *of* *the* top dance swing bands in North America in the late 30's and into the 40's. Handsome too!







1932 Glen Gray Casa Loma - Rain On The Roof (Kenny Sargent vocal)​


----------



## skye

The beautiful actress is Jean Harlow
Casa Loma Orchestra - Blue Prelude, 1933​


----------



## skye

My fav tune from Jack Hylton Orchestra, from  across the pond... and I have so many................loveeeeee it


Jack Hylton - This Is The Rhythm For Me (video)​


----------



## skye

Jack Hylton and his Band

October 1931


----------



## lg325

Peggy Lee.


----------



## skye

lg325 said:


> Peggy Lee.



My favorite song by Peggy Lee!


----------



## lg325

Julie London


----------



## lg325

Another by Julie  London.  What a voice.  What a look.


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

The tired sun gently said goodbye to the sea at this moment you admitted that love died...

Jazz fan.
I live in a musical apartment:
We have a grand piano and a saxophone,
There are four radios,
And behind every door - a gramophone!

I also have a gramophone,
only I don't start it,
Because he'll kill me - 
I'm crazy about music.

And where did I get this from? 
I just surprise the whole my family:
As soon as I heard a song,
I'll sing it immediately

And where did I get this from? 
It's hard for me with my character!
As soon as I fell in love with a girl, 
She's already with another


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

Feeling Like A Dream - ​


----------



## skye

from across the pond...

I Double Dare You · Lew Stone & His Band · Al Bowlly


----------



## Alan Stallion

*(When Your Heart's On Fire) Smoke Gets In Your Eyes - Artie Shaw & his Gramercy 5*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Already posted the Vera Lynn version. Now here's another version...

*We'll Meet Again - Ink Spots*


----------



## skye

The amazing Louis Armstrong ...what a beautiful song.


Louis Armstrong - We Have All The Time In The World​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

(((Good night y'all))

Jack Hylton - Herr Lehmann, Herr Lehmann.. (1931)​


----------



## skye

Babies one more song for tonight ....this is from 1944..love you all!


Kate Smith & Jack Miller's Orch. - If I Had My Way, 1944​


----------



## skye

Few are better than Ella! 


Ella Fitzgerald - Soon​


----------



## Alan Stallion

1941 full album:
*A Night at the Stork Club with Sonny Kendis*
(8 continuous tracks)

Sit back and enjoy for the next 21 minutes...

1 Star Dust (instrumental)
2 If I had You (vocal)
3 A Pretty Girl Is Like A Melody (vocal)
4 Diga Diga Do (instrumental) \
5 My Blue Heaven (vocal)
6 Stumbling (instrumental)
7 My Buddy (vocal)
8 You’re The Cream In My Coffee (instrumental)


----------



## skye

Bolero time for those who like me like vintage! 

" Caribe Soy" Leo Marini and La Sonora Matancera.​


----------



## skye

I can not tell you how much I adore that song above "Caribe Soy"  ^^^^ ....I will try  to burn a CD for my car to listen  to it over and over like I do here.....if I have to drive.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Talking about Cuba.....this beautiful vintage Cuban bolero, I love the lyrics of boleros!


the translation (more or less lol)


By the seashore​Oh Moon, beg him to come back to me
and tell him that I am waiting for him
alone and so sad, standing by the seashore.
Oh moon, you who know him so well
and witnessed the nights
which he and I spent together by the seashore.

Oh moon  tell him that I love him  and I am waiting for him by the seashore.

En la orilla del mar (Bolero Version) by Bienvenido Granda​


----------



## skye

My father who is gone now ...once told me he thought this gentleman, Leo Marini had a beautiful voice....and I agree with him.... like I always did with everything he said....always agreed with him

Always agree with my father. Always.

A la Orilla del Mar​


----------



## Ringo

skye said:


> Talking about Cuba.....this beautiful vintage Cuban bolero, I love the lyrics of boleros!
> 
> En la orilla del mar (Bolero Version) by Bienvenido Granda


Sounds almost  like


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Sometimes I'm Happy by Roger Wolfe Kahn and his Orchestra.​


----------



## skye

Sunday - Jean Goldkette & His Orchestra (w Bix Beiderbecke, Bill Rank, Eddie Lang, Don Murray)​


----------



## skye

Another song with my fab vocalist of the 1930s



"P.S. I Love You" Eddie Stone and His Orchestra 1934​


----------



## Alan Stallion

It's delightful, it's delicious...

*It's De-Lovely - Eddy Duchin and his Orchestra with Jerry Cooper vocal*


----------



## Alan Stallion

skye said:


> Sunday - Jean Goldkette & His Orchestra (w Bix Beiderbecke, Bill Rank, Eddie Lang, Don Murray)​



Often whenever I think of Sunday, I think of this song...

*Cruising Down The River*
this version by: 
*Russ Morgan and His Orchestra, vocal by The Skylarks*


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

Not a Busby Berkeley number, of course, but still nice.


----------



## skye

"Washin the Blues From My Soul" (1930) Hal Kemp with Bunny Berigan​


----------



## skye

A classic by Bunny Berigan....that I think I posted before....my fab from Bunny.

Bunny Berigan & His Orchestra - I Can't Get Started (1937)​


----------



## skye

for those who appreciate vintage  music... and the past.

"Skylark" (1942) Bunny Berigan with Danny Richards​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Two wonderful versions of the song "Lost in a Fog" 1930s



Coleman Hawkins - Lost in a Fog - instrumental version​


and ...Rudy Vallee


"...like a ship at sea.....I'm lost in a fog...."

"guess I'd always be kind of lost in a fog without you"


----------



## skye

More Rudy Vallee


You're Driving Me Crazy​


----------



## skye

one of my fav  from Rudy Vallee (1930s)



If I Had You​


----------



## skye

For all vintage lovers here and elsewhere...

This is another great song by Rudy!

Rudy Vallee - The One In The World (1929)​


----------



## skye

And this tune  (among so many others)  is why I adore the sound of the 20s 30s !

Just a matter of taste my darlings, that's all! 
Rudy Vallee - That's When I Learned to Love You (1929)​


----------



## skye

Because we love the 1930s

it's all so very very good and  so very delicious

Rudy Vallee - Baby Oh Where Can You Be 1929​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

_*The Woman of My Dreams*_ (German: _*Die Frau meiner Träume*_) is a lavish 1944 German musical comedy film
with eng. subs.


----------



## skye

The year is 1936....what else I can say?



Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers - A Fine Romance (1936)​


----------



## skye

Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers - Isn't This a Lovely Day (Top Hat) (1935) [Restored] nice, nice, nice​


----------



## skye

So...it's good night  now.....my friends...hope you like...dance and dance....and dance more.....


Follow The Fleet - " I'm Putting All My Eggs In One Basket"​


----------



## skye

Bless Ginger and Fred... Bless the 1930s!


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

My favorite song on Earth...all the thousands of interpretations I love....

I love this Italian version particularly.


LUNA MALINCONICA (BLUE MOON) - Carlo Buti​


----------



## skye

When Italy was the best...not anymore ....I love Italy of the past

Sadly Italy has become Globalist sad sad sad...

the music remains thanks God.


Serenata Celeste - by Carlo Buti​


----------



## skye

Artie Shaw and His Orchestra -- "Darling, Not Without You" -1937​


----------



## skye

1938 HITS ARCHIVE: Love Is Here To Stay - Larry Clinton (Bea Wain, vocal)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Anything You Can Do (I Can Do Better) - Ethel Merman and Ray Middleton*

Fun song


----------



## skye

Beautiful Lena Horne.

Lena Horne / You Got Looks  (1956)​


----------



## skye

When American Tap Dancing ruled the world. 


Lullaby of Broadway - Excerpt - Busby Berkeley- 1935​


----------



## skye

The Mills Brothers & Dick Powell - Out For No Good- 1934 ​


----------



## Alan Stallion

Always enjoy *The Mills Brothers

Paper Doll* {live performance}


----------



## skye

lovely and stylish...men in the 1930s. I like.

Dick Powell - I've Got My Love To Keep Me Warm (1936)​


----------



## skye

This is  only  a new one from the 1950s

I like Jerry Lee!

Jerry Lee Lewis - I'm looking over a four leaf clover​


----------



## skye

Jerry Lee and Elvis wow!







Jerry Lee circa 1950s....he was cool LOL


----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> Jerry Lee and Elvis wow!
> 
> 
> View attachment 524108
> 
> Jerry Lee circa 1950s....he was cool LOL
> 
> View attachment 524109



Jerry Lee got tossed in the slammer once, for showing up drunk at Graceland wanting to see Elvis.





__





						Jerry Lee Lewis, Arrested at the Gates of Graceland : Interview with Jerry Lee Lewis | Elvis Articles
					

On November 23, 1976 at Graceland, Memphis tennessee, Elvis' cousin Harold Loyd, the night guard at graceland, called the police complaining of a drunk, pisto wielding man blocking the gates at Elvis Presley's home in a brand new white lincoln continental. When the police got to the open...




					www.elvis.com.au


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> Jerry Lee got tossed in the slammer once, for showing up drunk at Graceland wanting to see Elvis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Lee Lewis, Arrested at the Gates of Graceland : Interview with Jerry Lee Lewis | Elvis Articles
> 
> 
> On November 23, 1976 at Graceland, Memphis tennessee, Elvis' cousin Harold Loyd, the night guard at graceland, called the police complaining of a drunk, pisto wielding man blocking the gates at Elvis Presley's home in a brand new white lincoln continental. When the police got to the open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elvis.com.au




Oh well....LOL.....it happens to the best families!


----------



## skye

Jerry Lee was cool forever....







He was one of the most influential pianists of the 20th Century


----------



## skye

Jerry Lee Lewis Greatest Live chapter 1 the 50s​


----------



## skye

And with all respect....

before I go.... I apologize LOL

I will post again... yes again ...because it is my fab 1950s version with Jerry Lee...  from a 1930s song

(((*Night y'all) 

Our mother used to sing this to me and my brother and sister...I simply love this song.


Jerry Lee Lewis - I'm looking over a four leaf clover​


----------



## skye

Puttin' On The Ritz - 1932 Original Recording​


----------



## skye

Much much earlier version from almost now LOL....totally nice! LOL LOL  the BEST . Love it! 

Young frankenstein Putting On The Ritz​


----------



## skye

And another version from the same song ....this one is  not from  the Golden Era...but the 1980s

Taco - Puttin' On The Ritz​


----------



## skye

And I say good night for tonight for now..... with the one and only Rudy Vallee   


Where Are You Dream Girl ​


----------



## skye

1950s Boleros....what I love so much...what brings back beautiful memories of my childhood. 

Raúl Shaw Moreno canta CUANDO TÚ ME QUIERAS​


----------



## skye

released in 1958

El Reloj, Bolero- by Antonio Prieto​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

O-H-I-O


----------



## my2¢

Miff Mole And His Little Molers: 
**​​


----------



## Ringo

my2¢ said:


> Miff Mole And His Little Molers:
> **​​


Another good version:


----------



## skye

Some 1950s and  some (a few) early 1960s , are allowed...this one is European from 1965



The Animals - Bring It On Home To Me (clip, 1965) ♫♥​


----------



## skye

love it!!!
Fats Waller And His Rhythm - I Wish I Were Twins [May 16, 1934]​


----------



## skye

I adore Fats Waller, and here he is with the amazing Ada Brown! 



Fats Waller & Ada Brown - That Ain't Right - Stormy Weather (1943)​


----------



## skye

And my last one tonight.....my fav from Fats Waller! I simply love this song!  

Pent up in a Penthouse -1938​


----------



## lg325

Just mellowing out and listening to Peggy Lee  and the rain  on the roof.  Coffee and chocolate cake.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Roaring 20s: Ray Miller & His Orch. - Ain't You Baby, 1929​


----------



## skye

I'm Tickled Pink - 1930s  ​


----------



## lg325

skye said:


> I'm Tickled Pink - 1930s  ​


Looks as if the  powers that be have caught on to us. They stop our videos from being shown.


----------



## skye

lg325 said:


> Looks as if the  powers that be have caught on to us. They stop our videos from being shown.



oh no 


let me try again


----------



## skye

lg325 said:


> Looks as if the  powers that be have caught on to us. They stop our videos from being shown.




Is this ok for you?


I'm Tickled Pink with a Blue-Eyed Baby​


----------



## skye

lg325 

Can you get the song now?


----------



## lg325

skye said:


> lg325
> 
> Can you get the song now?


yes thanks


----------



## skye

lg325 said:


> yes thanks



Cool


----------



## lg325

This type of music and on into the 40s and 50s is the music that gets my feet moving even though I grew up in the 60s and 70s into the 80s.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325

Love hearing her   sing this.


----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

Beautiful tune from the 1950s....love it...  


Tommy Edwards - It's All In The Game -​


----------



## skye

loving this.....

Ted Fio Rito and his orchestra - Sweet and Slow - 1935​


----------



## skye

Ted Fio Rito







And  this my favorite Ted Fio Rito  and his orchestra's melody....top  song for me.


1934 Ted Fio Rito - Were You Foolin’? (Muzzy Marcellino, vocal)​


----------



## skye

"One Night Alone With You" -    with Jack Hylton Orchestra Recorded in Glasgow  on July 1930.   The great Pat O'Malley on the vocal.

How I love this tune!


----------



## skye

And this..

"I'm So Afraid Of You" Ipana Troubadours vocal by Scrappy Lambert (1930) Sam Lanin flapper 1920s​
​


----------



## skye

With this  tune from 1928  ....I say good night  to y'all




Roaring Twenties: Lou Gold & His Orchestra - Louisiana, 1928​


----------



## skye

The one and only ....he doesn't need any introduction the whole world knows him!   

New Orleans Stomp - Louis Armstrong [HQ Audio]​


----------



## lg325

I only remember this woman as game show celebrity. She was a fine singer . THis is from the early 50's.  She had few charted hits  back then.  Jaye P.  Morgan with  As Time Goes  By


----------



## skye

Is that time to say good night again...



Django Reinhardt - Troubulant Bolero - Paris, 1952​


----------



## skye

A very new one.... a nice one....  circa 1972...like I said its new

Houston Stackhouse Kind Hearted Woman Blues​


----------



## lg325

skye said:


> A very new one.... a nice one....  circa 1972...like I said its new
> 
> Houston Stackhouse Kind Hearted Woman Blues​


That was great.   All the Blues clubs in this area have just about vanished.


----------



## skye

lg325 said:


> That was great.   All the Blues clubs in this area have just about vanished.





lg325 Thank you kindly! ​


----------



## skye

Most beautiful music... hey...good night you all. lot's of love!

It Never Entered My Mind-Coleman Hawkins​


----------



## skye

We say good night   with some nice... 1950s America's   lovely  Doo Wop   love

Love Doo Wop ...love the family...love the 50s




"Drive  me"


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

wow...nice.... I kind of like these type of  beat too....



Doo-wop 1950s type beat - "Put Your Head On My Shoulder"​


----------



## skye

More   ... yummy


Eazy Endless Summer / 50s Doo Wop Type Beat - "SHERRY​


----------



## skye

and my last one  LOL......but I like this ...I do! yeah for a change

Feel Good Summer Instrumental | Sampled 50's Doo Wop Type Hip Hop Beat​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

1929 across the pond in London

Jack Hylton - Turn On The Heat​


----------



## skye

still with Jack Hylton in London.


"This Is The Rythm For Me"

which rythm? why this one!


----------



## skye

FREE G-Eazy Type Beat - "Dream Lover"- Sample "Dream Lover" by Bobby Darrin​


----------



## skye

"the very thought of you" by Al Bowlly 1930s     (lofi hip-hop type beat)​


----------



## skye

one more like that...

1960s fly me to the moon/houston we have a problem (lofi jazz trap remix)​


----------



## lg325

I was born in 1958. I would have loved to go in the past experience performers like her and this style of music live in some fancy club.


----------



## skye

this...

Angelica Maria "Paso a pasito" (1974) (éxito de 1963)​​


----------



## Ringo

I am returning your portrait,
I am not begging for your love, 
There is no reproach in my letter
I still love you


----------



## skye

Joe Bund - How do you do - wie geht es? (1936)​


----------



## skye

Will Glahe (Orchester) - Du und ich (1937)​


----------



## skye

One last before one retires lol ....this one has a lot of rhythm 


Wladimir (1939)  -  Fritz Weber tanz orchester gezang Luigi Bernauer​


----------



## Ringo

I have a visual image associated with this song:


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

From The Top Of Your Head( To The Tips Of Your Toes) 1935 - Carroll Gibbons Savoy Hotel Orpheans​


----------



## skye

The Modernaires and Glenn Miller - People Like You And Me 1942   ​


----------



## Alan Stallion

1937
*The Moon Got In My Eyes - Bing Crosby*


----------



## skye

​The Danleers: One Summer Nigh - 1958​​


----------



## skye

More   Doo Wop--- with this one I say good night! 

Welcome Me Back Home - The Belmonts ​


----------



## skye

Never get tired of this!  


Benny Goodman "Don't Be That Way" 1938​


----------



## skye

The great Ethel Waters ....and this beautiful song from the movie "Cabin in the Sky" 1943

I love this song
Taking A Chance On Love - Ethel Waters​


----------



## skye

And after this I say good night ya'll 

This is a rather long one...  15 min, but worth every second of it! 

Live performance by Fats Waller at New York's Yacht Club on 52nd Street in 1938.

Fats Waller and His Orchestra live at The Yacht Club (1938)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Love....love

FREE 1950s Oldies Type Beat - "blue in green" by Miles Davis​


----------



## skye

A rather "new" song from Germany 1960s

Ina Martell - Zwei Küsse beim Nachhausegehn​


----------



## skye

Come September.1961. The Rock Hudson and Gina Lollobrigida Chemistry  ​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Sweet & Hot - The High Hatters v. Frank Luther / Fred Astaire feat. Artie Shaw.- 1931​


----------



## skye

Free and Easy - The High Hatters​


----------



## skye

Harry Roy Orch. - The Continental, 1935​


----------



## skye

This tune  I love so much....this interpretation is by "Guy Lombardo and his Royal  Canadians"....but there are so many interpretations out there from the Golden Age, all of them very lovely.

Guy Lombardo and His Royal Canadians - So Rare (1937)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Alan Stallion

*They All Laughed - Ozzie Nelson*


----------



## skye

Talking about Taiwan  and China and war  and  all that .....weeeeeeeeee....whohooooo LOL  I'm joking only.

Love this tune
On A Slow Boat to China - Guy Lombardo and His Royal Canadians​


----------



## skye

I love that song ^^^


----------



## Ringo

Interestingly, in almost all the later remakes of songs from the 20s, ONLY the refrain was used


----------------------------

______________________________________________

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYvEOYkwvpQ&ab_channel=the78prof


----------



## skye

with Buster Keaton images

Wild Man Blues - Sidney Bechet 1940​


----------



## skye

another fav ...

Isham Jones & His Orchestra - You’re O.K. (1933)​


----------



## skye

A bit of newer  music.....1950s Doo-Wop! ​​​Royal Jesters - Love Me - Smooth Texas Doo Wop Ballad​


----------



## skye

love
Le retour des saisons - Charles Trenet​


----------



## skye

Still with Charles Trenet ....1930s-40s

Douce France - English translation​


----------



## Natural Citizen

I like the doo-op songs.


----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> I like the doo-op songs.



Sure, sure....I do too.

But right  now ...what  I like  is  1930s Charles Trenet  ...that's what I want to hear now. 



Charles Trenet - La Mer​


----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

skye said:


> Sure, sure....I do too.
> 
> But right  now ...what  I like  is  1930s Charles Trenet  ...that's what I want to hear now.
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Trenet - La Mer​




The American version with Bobby Darin!

Wow!!!!   Lord how good is this...may be....just may be ....even better than the original? lets  go dance yes? 

This is new this is only from the 1950s or early 60s



BOBBY DARIN - BEYOND THE SEA (With Lyrics)​


----------



## lg325

Here's one I was able to get from 1939.


----------



## skye

lg325 said:


> Here's one I was able to get from 1939.



Tops!!!! Amazing 1939 tune!  great video  there! and  one of the best tunes by Glenn Miller! Thank you!!!


----------



## skye

lg325 said:


> Here's one I was able to get from 1939.



I will put that in my favorites....and that's saying a lot!


----------



## skye

But continuing with the great Bobby Darin....you know.... so many great tunes from him.... so little time! 


I like him....he represents the best of USA 1950s and  early 1960s, best happy times for everyone........that's why I like him and Sandra Dee too of course.


NEW ° Bobby Darin — Dream Lover (Stereo)​



​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

'Treasure Island"  is a 1937 Soviet adventure film.  It is an adaptation of Robert Louis Stevenson's novel "Treasure Island". The film was one of several British literary classics turned into films in the Soviet Union during the era. A number of changes were made to introduce anti-capitalist elements and to promote soviet ideology. The book's character of Jim Hawkins is transformed into a young woman named Jenny, and the characters are attempting to find the treasure in order to fund an Irish anti-British rebellion.
Pirate song from the movie:

Across the seas and oceans
An evil star leads us.
We wander in different countries
And we don't make nests anywhere.
Our captain Became
Black as night, enmity.
Why should we be discouraged?
We have nothing to lose!
Drink until you drunk
There will be a wave
Full of blood!

Chorus:
Friends, unfold the sails!
Yo-ho-ho, have fun like hell!
Some were killed by bullets, others were killed by old age.
Yo-ho-ho, still on board!

Shore, take the wreckage
The dead will be buried by the enemy.
Darkness will hide from people
The exploits of sea tramps.
The descendants will curse more than once
Our black pirate flag.
The darkness gave birth to us
We roam like a plague
The hour is near
Listen to the order,
The devil is for us!


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> I like the doo-op songs.





Funky Soulful Old School 50's Doo Wop Style Hip-Hop Beat​


----------



## skye

....and this one

FREE 1950s Doo-Wop Type Beat - "flower"​


----------



## Natural Citizen

Well it's certainly funky. Heh heh.

I like the regular old doo-op.


----------



## skye

so much fun!  


1950's Oldies Doo-wop Type Beat - "a teenager's romance"​


----------



## skye

a last tune for tonight? ok  

Type Beat "My Boy Lollipop" 1950's​


----------



## skye

​​Down a Carolina Lane - by  Isham Jones & His Orchestra  -1933​


----------



## skye

*Love*this song


The Coon-Sanders Orchestra - Moanin' for You (1929)​


----------



## skye

"Everything Is Hotsy Totsy Now"-   Coon Sanders Original Nighthawk Orchestra.​​​


----------



## skye

The hottest band in 1920s America! 


"Keepin' Out of Mischief Now" -by The Original Coon-Sanders Nighthawk Orchestra​


----------



## skye

FREE G-Eazy Doo Wop 1950s beat "Sweet Sixteen"​


----------



## skye

Eazy Endless Summer / 50s Doo Wop Type Beat - "SHERRY"​


----------



## skye

Martha Ray & Bob Hope unzipped: "How'dJa Like to Love Me"- College Swing 1938​💞


----------



## skye

"Bing Crosby  and Bob Crosby were both talented brothers. It is great that they got a chance to make some records together. The song "I've Got Plenty To Be Thankful For" was written by Irving Berlin  for the musical "Holiday Inn". Bing's vocal and Bob's band make the recording."



Bing Crosby & Bob Crosby - I've Got Plenty To Be Thankful For -1942​


----------



## skye

I am beginning to like Bob's music  as much as I like  his brother's Bing's .... both brothers are amazing!  


such a great tune here!

My! My! (1940) - Bob Crosby and Marion Mann​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

It's Got to Be Love-    Roy Fox and His Orchestra -1936  ​
​


----------



## skye

Gorgeous sound! what an amazing version of this song from across the pond!

Harry Roy's Orch. - Nobody's Sweetheart, 1934​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Keepin' Myself for You -  Paul Specht and His Orchestra​


----------



## skye

The one and only Gene Kupra, babies! LOL


Gene Krupa - Leave Us Leap- 1945​


----------



## skye

A lovely foxtrot instrumental from the 1930s.



1930, My Mad Moment, Paul Specht Orch.​


----------



## skye

Another great tune...this time with Joe Venuti and Eddie Lang.


That Wonderful Something (Is Love) (78 rpm Version) Joe Venuti & His New Yorkers (Eddie Lang guitar)​


----------



## skye

And with this... we say bon nuit

I love the 1950s   American male.... .....that   music... and all that lol....


Ricky Nelson- Poor Little Fool​


----------



## skye

Swing Out! 1940s Dancing​


----------



## skye

Amazing!!  

Count Basie - 1941​


----------



## skye

And what will always be the closest to me, this music....

This is Bing's bro, Bob.




Bob Crosby - Silhouetted In The Moonlight​


----------



## skye

Nite y'all 

Roger Wolf Kahn Orchestra - Wouldn't You  - 1926​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

In honor of Virginia tonight, and the beautiful  Red wave it delivered!!!!


"I'm coming Virginia

My Dixieland home"  



I´m Coming Virginia (Remastered) - Bing Crosby​


----------



## skye

A rather new one 70s or 80s.. very lovely .. .... Argentina was such a great country then....
The singer  is dead....but still remembered

Muchacha (Ojos de Papel) - Almendra (Lyrics w/ English Translation)​


----------



## skye

This and nothing else at the moment.

Peaceful Valley -Paul Whiteman and his Orchestra 1925​


----------



## skye

one more... 

Lantern Of Love - Teddy Brown And His Dance Band -  1927


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Thanks For The Memory - Shep Fields and his Rippling Rhythm Orch. (Bobby Goday, vocal)*


----------



## skye

​Havana before Castro,​​Cuban Rumba from 1931: Alfredo Brito & His Orch. - Siboney​


----------



## skye

This is what I listened  at home often as a small child....and I love it as much as my parents did.

Aquellos Ojos Verdes -  Nat King Cole​


----------



## skye

nite then....yes?

[I Love You] For Sentimental Reason​


----------



## skye

Lovely...what a great song, a classic.



Adiós 1931 Enric Madriguera y su orquesta vocal Guty Cárdenas​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

For  all my friends who like vintage, I have a treat for y'all.

Hope you like. 

Al Bowlly - Dreaming (1940)​


----------



## skye

AL BOWLLY - MELANCHOLY BABY - THE RAY NOBLE ORCHESTRA 1935​


----------



## skye

What an amazing song from Al Bowlly to say good night to all  of my vintage friends!   In my opinion his very best song.


Al Bowlly - Love Is The Sweetest Thing​


----------



## skye

Porter, Cole: But in the Morning, No (1930-1943)

"A picture of me without you"​


----------



## skye

Cole Porter / Ginny Simms (vocals), 1940s: What Is This Thing Called Love (1929, from "Wake Up And Dream")​


----------



## skye

Best of the best!  Amazing! doesn't get better!

Stormy Weather in color - The Nicholas Brothers and Cab Calloway​


----------



## Alan Stallion

One of the most epic songs of the 1930s   

*Sing, Sing, Sing - Benny Goodman and his Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion

The beginning of the song sampled for Art of Noise's "Legs"

*Say Si Si - Mills Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Happy Thanksgiving, Skye...

(1934)
*Let's Be Thankful - George Hall and the Hotel Taft Orchestra (Loretta Lee, vocal refrain)*


----------



## skye

Alan Stallion said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Skye...
> 
> (1934)
> *Let's Be Thankful - George Hall and the Hotel Taft Orchestra (Loretta Lee, vocal refrain)*




Thank you so  much Allan Stallion and a a very Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## Ringtone




----------



## Ringtone




----------



## skye

More Vintage Thanksgiving

I've Got Plenty To Be Thankful For ~    .............. Bing Crosby ~​


----------



## skye

Even though it's too  early for this......and the song is new....

I'm wishing  all USMB   a very Happy Retro Christmas!!!!!!🧑‍🎄🧑‍🎄🧑‍🎄



Merry Christmas​


----------



## skye

So beautiful!  🌹🌷🌸


Ray Charles - Come Rain or Come Shine​


----------



## skye

^^^ that song above  I dedicate to all of my USMB friends in this Season of Love.... to all of my friends.

Doesn't get more beautiful, does it?


----------



## skye

Another   wonderful version of this amazing  song!!!

Apologies its  kind  of a  newer interpretation  ....but never mind that and enjoy.

Come Rain or Come Shine - B.B. King and Eric Clapton​


----------



## skye

Back to retro. (Santiago de Chile 1946)

Filmación de la ciudad de Santiago de Chile. Circa años 50. Según la descripción de la fuente original, esta película es de autor anónimo y pertenece a la colección Museo Histórico Nacional. Extraído de la web de nuestros colegas de la Cineteca online del Centro Cultural La Moneda.


(Dancing in the Casanova) "Bailando en el Casanova", Buddy Day. 1946.


----------



## skye

let's dance ? 

Fred Astaire - Change Partners - Carefree (1938)​
​


----------



## skye

Cab Calloway - How To Do The Razz Ma Tazz​Originally from Paramount Pictures "Jitterbug Party". Filmed May 22, 1935.


----------



## skye

The same song   from Fred  Astaire  above....a couple of decades later ....like the mid 1960s.....

You ...........come here and  dance ...not asking ...telling!  hehe 

Frank Sinatra & Tom Jobim - Change partners​


----------



## skye

To all our MAGA Latin friends  in America fighting for the Constitution! fighting for Patriots!

So beautiful.,.


Angélica María y Armando Manzanero -PASO A PASITO-​


----------



## skye

Another favorite tune from the late 20s... this time from across the pond again, when it was all different and better over there.


Al Bowlly & Fred Elizalde Band - After the Sun Kissed the World Goodbye (1929)​


----------



## skye

1930 Roger Wolfe Kahn - Dark Night (Scrappy Lambert, vocal)​

​


----------



## skye

Another Night Alone - (Recorded 1932)  Roger Wolfe Kahn and His Orchestra​


----------



## skye

... and with this ...... from Roger Wolfe Kahn.....  a big kiss good night!

1932 Roger Wolfe Kahn - Sheltered By The Stars, Cradled By The Moon​


----------



## skye

With this great interpretation by Nat King Cole .....it's bye bye from me tonight! 



Perfidia (Nat King Cole) with lyrics​


----------



## skye

A treat with    Benny  Goodman  and Bunny Berigan here....enjoy...night y'all

"Santa Claus Came in the Spring" (1935) Benny Goodman with Joe Harris and Bunny Berigan​


----------



## skye

The totally amazing Louis Armstrong  🎅

Another vintage great  Christmas  tune!


Louis Armstrong - Cool Yule​


----------



## skye

This vintage Christmas song is better than many ....not all  of them.... but many my sweets!    yum YUM


delicious!


Merry Christmas Baby - Elvis Presley​


----------



## skye

If anybody asks you who I am...who I am....who I am.... If anybody asks you who I am...tell them I'm a child of GOD.

Bobby Darin - Child of God - 1960s​


----------



## skye

A child of GOD! 😍 Merry Vintage Christmas y'all!


----------



## skye

Because the year 1961 was such a magical year..... and because my father who is gone,  loved this tune so much.. and  I guess.   because  ....after all this time...long long time.....long time..... I still  love this song and still  love my father too....so much.


Nat King Cole - “The Christmas Song” (1961)​


----------



## skye

Good night my friends... with this most beautiful Christmas song ....from Dad and daughter. 😍 



Natalie Cole & Nat King Cole - The Christmas Song​


----------



## Alan Stallion

TITLE CARD:
"And now for the one & only *Teddy Brown* - (There's quite a lot of him!)"

(1930)
*The Dance of the Raindrops / Amy*


----------



## skye

George Olsen and his Music - A Garden in the Rain (1929)​


----------



## skye

...............hehehe
1930 I TOLD SANTA CLAUS TO BRING ME YOU BY BERNIE CUMMINS AND HIS ORCHESTRA​


----------



## skye

Benny and Peggy Lee










Great music to say good night!
1941 Benny Goodman - Winter Weather (Peggy Lee & Art Lund, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Carlo Buti - Non dimenticar le mie parole [Don't forget my words] (1937)​


----------



## skye

Tornerai (J'Attendrai) by Carlo Buti, 1938​


----------



## skye

Top of my vintage  in love songs   list. Enough said.❤️


Vittorio De Sica - Parlami d'amore, Mariù (1932, with English subtitles)​


----------



## skye

With so much love to all my Italian friends .....I say good night now with this most beautiful vintage  song!



Old Italian Hit: Orchestra Angelini con Vittorio Belleli: Cosa farai di me, 1942​


----------



## skye

Santa Claus Came in the Spring - 1935  Benny Goodman🎅​


----------



## skye

​​Eartha Kitt - Santa Baby (Official Yule Log - Christmas Songs)​


----------



## skye

A new one from 1964.... very beautiful! 🎅

Jerry Lee Lewis - White Christmas 1964​


----------



## skye

A little something...some vintage loveliness for y'all....


A Day in 1920's Paris | 1926 AI Enhanced Film​


----------



## skye

And also a day in 1920s Hollywood, why not? we like vintage Hollywood too  Hollywood  back then of course, not now. 

​A Day in 1920s Hollywood | 1929 AI Enhanced Flappers on Film​


----------



## skye

My friends... a day at Palm Beach? Florida 1920s

so beautiful so sad I wanna go back


A Day at Palm Beach Florida - c.1920 | AI Enhanced Film​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Winter Weather - by Fats Waller​


----------



## skye

What I love very much....my number one songs ever on this planet LOL  1920s and 1930s.....then come all the rest   of the  decades til today.

Annette Hanshaw sings 'Under The Moon'


----------



## skye

((Good Night)) 

Louis Armstrong - I'm in the Mood for Love​


----------



## skye

I must post this song... once again....it's such a well done  tune my friends...best...reminds me of years gone by.. when living in different lands.....
MAGA
Paso a pasito - Armando Manzanero​



and beautiful Angelica Maria version....all vintage my angels! all vintage

ANGELICA MARIA..Paso a pasito​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Bert Ambrose & His Orch. - Bye Bye Blues, 1930​


----------



## skye

Swinging London: Ambrose & His Orch. - Too Many Tears, 1932​


----------



## skye

Good night~

Erroll Garner Live 1964 Video- Just One of Those Things BBC​


----------



## skye

Ambrose and his Orchestra - Here Lies Love - 1932​


----------



## skye

Ella Fitzgerald: What Are You Doing New Year's Eve ​
Happy New Year.


----------



## skye

Washboard Rhythm Kings Hummin' to Myself​


----------



## skye

George Olsen Orchestra...love this dance band! total 1920s sound!

Say Arabella (What's A Fella To Do)​


----------



## skye

My very favorite vocalist across the pond from the 20s and 30s! the amazing Sam Browne! God he has a great voice!

great lyrics in the 20s and 30s 


I may be wrong but I think  you're wonderful
I may be wrong but I think you're swell
I like your style say, I really  think it's marvellous
I'm always wrong  so how can I tell

"I May Be Wrong" - by Sam Browne from 1929​


----------



## skye

Lovely interpretation!  



The Mills Brothers - Up the Lazy River (1961)​


----------



## skye

Bing Crosby early 1930s...he was the best back then...most popular American vocalist!


Bing Crosby- Some Of These Days (1932)​


----------



## skye

Night then y'all.


I´m A Dreamer-Aren´t We All?  -    Bing Crosby, Paul Whiteman & His Orchestra​


----------



## gtopa1

One of my all time favs:


Probably already been on though.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Sends me to a different level


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Now for American....


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## skye

Look in the Looking Glass  1931 -  Ben Selvin & His Orchestra​


----------



## skye

If I Had You (1929) Rudy Vallee​


----------



## skye

More Rudy.....1929


----------



## skye

One last of Rudy tonight...bye!


"She Loves Me Just The Same" Rudy Vallee October 1930​


----------



## skye

Adore adore.....this

Were You Foolin'? -  Richard Himber and His Ritz-Carlton Hotel Orchestra · Joey Nash vocals​


----------



## skye

​How High The Moon - Richard Himber & His Orchestra​


​


----------



## skye

Bye for now.


----------



## gtopa1

In a 1945 Movie...an old fav


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Americo-Russian????










						Song of the Volga Boatmen - Beth's Notes
					

Song of the Volga Boatmen




					www.bethsnotesplus.com
				




From what I can gather it was sung by those pulling barges; the Burlaks. 

Greg


----------



## skye

Another amazing band of the 30s!
Swing Era: Gene Kardos & His Orch. - Mean Music, 1931​


----------



## skye

And with this song of Gene Kardos I retire for the night...so to speak  LOL 


1934 Gene Kardos - The Breeze (That’s Bringin’ My Honey Back To Me) (Joe Host, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Another one from 1932 ..... form Gene Kardos Orchestra!  love love love!!!

Gene Kardos and His Orchestra - Dixie (1932)​


----------



## skye

"You Little So-And-So" Gene Kardos and His Orchestra 1932​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Ringo said:


>



I thought I knew almost every tune from the era we are talking about.....but.... never heard that one before and I really like it!

Thank you.


----------



## skye

Miami - by George Olsen (1926)​


----------



## skye

Going across the pond now  my friends..

Great great music  there ....and  great....great ..... dance Orchestras  over there my friends .....oh yes!


Nasty Man - Harry Roy And His Orchestra -London, June 18, 1934​


----------



## Ringo

skye said:


> I thought I knew almost every tune from the era we are talking about.....but.... never heard that one before and I really like it!


On of my favorite too. I have this record in mint condition.


----------



## skye

Great, great dance bands across the pond in the 1930s.  Like this one....great song too.






1932 Jack Payne-BBC Dance Orch. - You Try Somebody Else (Billy Scott-Coomber, vocal)​


----------



## skye

And this before I go

How I love Jack Payne Orchestra from across the pond.....   great music ...great harmonies ....  an amazing dance orchestra....one of the best  


JACK PAYNE BBC DANCE ORCHESTRA (1931) By My Side​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

still over there across the pond


Billy Cotton " Skirts " 1933​


----------



## skye

and this


Billy Cotton And His Band - You Gotta Be Modernistic


----------



## skye

Back in the US..Sweet dreams y'all   
Loving You The Way I Do- Lou Gold Orchestra 1930​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Escaping to simpler and more  uncomplicated times....

This is relatively  new it's  1962....Doo Wop  l....love Doo Wop


Don Juan - Starr Brothers​


----------



## skye

...and this....also from 1962


1962 HITS ARCHIVE: What’s Your Name - Don & Juan​


----------



## skye

One more Doo Wop my friends....yes? Then I can retire for tonight ... good night. 


The Gothic´s - Love You Too Much [1961] (Doo Wop Ballad)​


----------



## skye

That one.   ^^^


----------



## Alan Stallion

How 'bout some Cab Calloway?

*Gotta Darn Good Reason Now (For Bein' Good) - The Jungle Band*

_Early releases of this single (“St. Louis Blues” on the flip side) were issued on Brunswick as by “The Jungle Band” (as shown here) but changed to “Cab Calloway & His Orch.” along the way. And yes, the young songwriter “Berle” who is credited as co-composer of this tune was indeed ‘Uncle Miltie’ himself._


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Skat Song - Cab Calloway & his Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion

one more...

*Hot Water (Agua Caliente) - Cab Calloway and his Orchestra*
(instrumental)


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Darling Je Vous Aime Beaucoup - Nat "King" Cole*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Nat King Cole* debut single from 1942...

*That Ain't Right - The King Cole Trio*


----------



## skye

Another newish one from  the early 60s....very lovely



PATSY CLINE - YOU BELONG TO ME​


----------



## skye

The same song  as above, this time by The Duprees -

great version too....  in Doo Wop

The Duprees - You Belong To Me​


----------



## skye

With last song from the late 50s early 60s that I adore ....I will say Bon Nuit! 

Bobby Darin Beyond The Sea (HQ Stereo) (1960)​


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed

The Glenn Miller Orchestra is my all-time favorite band from that era.


----------



## Muhammed

The Chatanooga Choo Choo


Gotta love those classic walking bass lines.


----------



## skye

It's Got to Be Love · Roy Fox and His Orchestra Great British Big Bands, Vol. 3 ℗ 2014 Golden Sky Records


----------



## Muhammed

Ace Johnson.

A gem from the Lomax Library of Congress collection. Early 1940s


----------



## skye

People shaking their booties. Mostly from films of the 1930s.


Dancing Mashup 1930s Style​


----------



## skye

Saying good night always with   what is the closest  to my heart! which is vintage music!


1937 Anson Weeks - How Could You? (Margie Dee, vocal)​


----------



## gtopa1

1951 'Merca.


One of my fav groups of all time. (Several songs)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

1955 'Merca


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Malvina Reynolds...mid 50s.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Leadbelly...


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Saw this later


Greg


----------



## Muhammed

skye said:


> People shaking their booties. Mostly from films of the 1930s.
> 
> 
> Dancing Mashup 1930s Style​


IIRC cocaine was legal back then in the 1930s. That would explain a lot.


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## skye

1930, That's What I Like About You, Jackie Taylor Orch. with The Boswell Sisters​


----------



## skye

Rose Room - Jack Hylton · His Orchestra​


----------



## skye

Second amazing version of "Rose Room" by the great Fletcher Henderson (1937)

Fletcher Henderson - Rose Room​


----------



## gtopa1

Irish: 1936


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Another with deep meaning to me.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

A cautionary tale for all who are young at heart..


Greg


----------



## skye

Oh baby! LOL dancing time!


Al Bowlly - You Couldn't Be Cuter (clean sound)​


----------



## skye

Beautiful music from across the pond...for your pleasure may be , and mine too for sure, I love Al Bowly!


You were there -Al Bowlly 1936​


----------



## skye

Jack Hylton And His Orchestra - Auf Wiedersehen, My Dear (1932)​


----------



## skye

still across the pond....great music and dance bands back then....

Jack Hylton And His Orchestra - Lucky In Love (1928)​


----------



## skye

With this gorgeous song for me ....it's good night ! hope you like!


One Night Alone With You - Ray Starita And His Band -​


----------



## skye

Ben Selvin's Knickerbockers Franklyn Baur - Thou Swell 1927 Broadway Nitelites​


----------



## skye

Buenas Noches  mis amigos.

Llanto De Luna - Leo Marini​


----------



## skye

....,and this one....wow amazing! nice nice


MAGA!

are you bilingual or trilingual?  good ....so you can understand what is said.
Javier Solís - Entrega Total​


----------



## skye

When my family  and my brother and sister, had to flee to Mexico.... for a couple of years.....God it's was so much fun for me....and I learnt to love  Mexican music.....  so very much!

Music like this.... my family and me and my friends ....we don't like Communism  ....nope.



Javier Solis - Prisionero del mar​


----------



## skye

Good night .

Se Te Olvida (La Mentira) - Javier Solis,​​


----------



## skye

Doo-Wop circa 1954

Life Could Be Dream (Sh-Boom) The Coasters | Beat MP3​


----------



## skye

1929 Roger Wolfe Kahn - Why Was I Born? (Scrappy Lambert, vocal)​


----------



## skye

ok? never
Don't Ever Leave me - Nat Shilkret and the Victor Orchestra(as the High Hatters),1929​


----------



## skye

That song above is in my 3 top vintages songs ever.   ^^^ that one...Good Night.


----------



## skye

Roger Wolf-Kahn...... very famous American Dance band in the 1920s and 1930s ....fab of mine too!

Great song this one....and vocals! 


1929 Roger Wolfe Kahn - Do What You Do! (Dick Robertson, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Dick Robertson and his Orchestra, v./Dick: "It Looks Like Rain In Cherry Blossom Lane" (1937)​


----------



## skye

Dick Robertson with Tom Berwick and his Orchestra – Thank You for a Lovely Evening, 1934​


----------



## buttercup




----------



## whoisit

Beautiful song and fantastic movie, even my kids and grandkids liked the movie.


The movie trailer,


----------



## whoisit

How can anyone sit still listening to this,lol


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Amukiriki (The Lord Willing) - Les Paul and Mary Ford*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*He - Al Hibbler*

"Along with “The Bible Tells Me So” and “Suddenly There’s A Valley,” this tune was one of three inspirational-themed pop hits from the autumn of 1955, spending five months on Billboard’s charts and peaking at #4.  See also the McGuire Sisters version of “He” as well as Hibbler’s memorable “Unchained Melody.”"


----------



## skye

Good night  friends!



I Can't Get Mississippi Off My Mind​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

If I Had You (1929) Rudy Vallee​


----------



## skye

A quick trip across the pond...when vaccine  Covid passports were not needed! lol ( I will never be able  go there again, no vaccines for moi ...I don't care)

I Double Dare You - Lew Stone & His Band · Al Bowlly​​


----------



## skye

A very lovely  and very early one!  mid 20s


Coon Sanders' Nighthawks - Stay Out Of The South (If You Want To Miss A Heaven On Earth) 1927​


----------



## skye

Still in beautiful 1920s  USA

love love love love !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's the place I belong ....would love to go back!

so many great songs!!!!  


Say Arabella - What's A Fella To Do​


----------



## skye

It's only  because  I adore USA circa  1920s...the Charleston and everything back then... I just love it!❤️

The Charleston In The 1920's​ Coon-Sanders Nighthawks 1925 recording of "I'm Gonna Charleston Back To Charleston".....who else but them....the best of the best in America 1920s music scenery


----------



## skye

Bob Howard And His Orchestra - Pardon My Love​


----------



## skye

Another song by the great Bob Howard Orchestra!

This has been a favorite of mine since the first day I heard it, such a great tune!  

Stay Out Of Love (03-04-35)​


----------



## skye

one last here

amazing music IMO....


I'll never change -Bob Howard​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

London 1931: Al Bowlly & Roy Fox Orch. - "Bathing In The Sunshine"​Y'all....​


----------



## skye

Lovely Lady - Tommy Dorsey - Vocals  Buddy Gately - 1935​


----------



## skye

Top of my  vintage  list.

Guy Lombardo & His Royal Canadians - Have A Little Faith In Me​


----------



## skye

Another beautiful version by Ben Bernie.... of that song^^


Have a Little Faith in Me -(Recorded 1930)​


----------



## skye

Buenas Noches mis amigos! Si...  hehehe 

Argentina 1959


Los Cinco Latinos, "Dímelo tú" (1959)​


----------



## skye

F'r Instance - California Ramblers (w Smith Ballew & Jack Purvis) (1930)​


----------



## lg325

*I wasn't sure if anyone posted Dinah Shore so here she is. As a child, there was something about her I liked watching her on her TV show.                                                                        *


----------



## lg325

Here's some Jo Stafford. Great voice.


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

I will leave you with Glen Miller.


----------



## skye

Stop The Sun, Stop The Moon 1932,  by Mildred Bailey.​


----------



## skye

love this typical 1930s rhythm and sound, love it a lot...love the voice too.



1935 Johnny Green - Because Of Once Upon A Time (Allan Curtis, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Swinging London: Ambrose & His Orch. - Too Many Tears, 1932​


----------



## skye

"Lullaby of the Leaves".... Sam Browne with Ambrose & his Orchestra (1932)​


----------



## Ringo

"Steamboat" (1940)


----------



## skye

James Newill with Gus Arnheim and His Orchestra – Love Passes Me By, 1933​


----------



## skye

Ted Fiorito ^^^



Ted Fiorito & His Orchestra - I'd Be Telling A Lie​


----------



## Alan Stallion

After a bit of cricket, music starts at 1:42 if you want to skip ahead.

*Here's To The Next Time - The B.B.C. Dance Orchestra directed by Henry Hall*


----------



## skye

1933 Ted Fio Rito - Baby (Muzzy Marcellino, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Still with Ted Fio Rito 

Ted Fio Rito And His Orchestra - Fair And Warmer​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

1933 Ambrose - After You, Who? (Sam Browne, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Roaring 20s: Crazy Rhythm - Roger Wolfe Kahn & His Orch.,1928​


----------



## skye

A Wild Charleston 1926 (Better Picture Quality)  ​


----------



## skye

The one who doesn't need any introductions....the totally  amazing Duke! 


Duke Ellington - You're Lucky To Me-​


----------



## skye

A bit of newish Doo-Wop! 



The Danleers: One Summer Night (1958)​


----------



## skye

And this one also from the 50s....oh babies....so much loveliness....


True Love Ways - Buddy Holly​


----------



## skye

Another great  interpretation by Buddy Holly....love it  YUMMY

Buddy Holly - WORDS OF LOVE - Original song​


----------



## skye

Good night cuties!!!!!    still 50s

La Bamba​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

We will never forget those few years we had to live in Mexico....and the beautiful music...never..it is all like a dream....

 like this.

Javier Solis - Entrega Total​


----------



## skye

This


----------



## skye

From so long ago...my friends..... another life.... hope you like...


Good night!

La Media Vuelta - Javier Solis​


----------



## skye

Harry Roy - Eeny Meeny Miney Mo- 1930s  ​


----------



## skye

Amazing!  nice nice 


Nasty Man - Harry Roy And His Orchestra - 1934​


----------



## skye

Good night y'all kiss kiss he-hel

Perfidia (Tonight) (1950) - Tony Martin​


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## skye

I love this so much


Were You Foolin'  1934 - Richard Himber and his Orchestra · Joey Nash(vocals)​


----------



## skye

My Dancing Lady · Richard Himber and His Orchestra · Joey Nash(vocals)​


----------



## skye

one last here.....a fine instrumental!

Louisiana Purchase -   by Richard Himber and His Orchestra(1940)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Roaring 1920s: Jan Garber & His Orch. - Mamie, 1925​


----------



## skye

Shaking the Blues Away (Zeigfeld Follies of 1927)​


----------



## skye

Jazz Age Dance 1927 - 1930 - Freddie Rich   1928 recording of "Baltimore".​​


----------



## skye

1937 Lennie Hayton - Make A Wish (Paul Barry, vocal) very lovely!


----------



## skye

((( Good night y'all...with love from the early 1960s)))

Bobby Darin - Beyond the Sea​


----------



## skye

So many nice versions of this great song....

This one is particularly lovely!😍

London 1933: Jack Payne's Band - Stormy Weather​


----------



## skye

The amazing Nicholas Brothers! doesn't get better than them!  😍 


Lucky Number .. Nicholas Brothers .. 1936​


----------



## skye

1934 Johnny Green - Live And Love Tonight (Howard Phillips, vocal)​


----------



## skye

VERY HOT foxtrott from Berlin: Egon Kaiser Tanz-Orch. - Du bist mir so sympathisch, 1934​


----------



## skye

Jack Payne BBC Dance Orchestra, vocal trio, Heartaches, Foxtrot, London, 1931​

from across the pond....very nice!


----------



## skye

Good night.🥰


Berlin 1930: Billy Barton Havana-Band - Why Was I Born?​


----------



## Ringo

L-I-B-E-R-T-Y




__





						Loading…
					





					www.collectionscanada.ca


----------



## skye

Great song!
Fred Rich Orchestra - What Would I Care? 1930​


----------



## skye

Very  nice song....




Jack Teagarden - Can't We Talk It Over​


----------



## skye

Another great version of that song  above ^^^ with one  of  the best 1930s  vocalists  from   across the pond 



Al Bowlly - Can't We Talk It Over (1932)​


----------



## skye

And my third and last  version of this beautiful song! this time with one of  the    most amazing crooners of the 1930s, Bing Crosby! 

Love all three version I've posted  the same!
Can't We Talk It Over?​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Choo Choo - Jack Payne & His BBC Dance Orchestra (1931)​


----------



## skye

Love this...🥰
1931 Paul Whiteman - Old Playmate (Jack Fulton, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Beautiful!

'll Never Be The Same (08-11-32)​


----------



## skye

Bing Crosby - A Faded Summer Love (1931)​


----------



## skye

"Es müsste Frühling sein"...Oskar Joost Tanz-Orchester (1939)​


----------



## skye

Love this instrumental tune from Germany!  

Adalbert Lutter - Romantik (1939)​


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

Oscar Joost's Orchestra, Voc. Rudi Schuricke - Ja, das Temp'rament (Foxtrot)​


----------



## skye

I've never heard of this Orchestra before.... I'm happy I found this beautiful song and what a great vocalist is  Paul Barry!!


1937 Lennie Hayton - You Can’t Run Away From Love Tonight (Paul Barry, vocal)​

Here is  Lennie Hayton with lovely Lena Horne, probably in Paris.


----------



## lg325

skye said:


> I've never heard of this Orchestra before.... I'm happy I found this beautiful song and what a great vocalist is  Paul Barry!!
> 
> 
> 1937 Lennie Hayton - You Can’t Run Away From Love Tonight (Paul Barry, vocal)​
> 
> Here is  Lennie Hayton with lovely Lena Horne, probably in Paris.
> 
> View attachment 612814


What a terrific looking Lady


----------



## skye

lg325 said:


> What a terrific looking Lady



Yes, she is. Both are very attractive people!


----------



## skye

Another  song by this great  band I never knew! 

1937 Lennie Hayton - So Many Memories (Paul Barry, vocal)​


----------



## skye

I can't understand I've never heard of them before.... WOW!!!!  the vocalist  is totally amazing!

Better late than never He-He! 

Another winner  song here  omg!


1937 Lennie Hayton - The Folks Who Live On The Hill (Paul Barry, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Saying good night with  a  fun  "newer" song!  kiss kiss  y'all  night LOL


How I love this early 1960s  version....wow.....love it!

Frankie Valli & The 4 Seasons Alone​


----------



## skye

Erhard Bauschke - Sensation (1938)​


----------



## skye

Fritz Stamer - Mach dir nichts daraus (1945)​


----------



## skye

Love this 1930s tune by Bing and Bebe Daniels!


Bing Crosby & Bebe Daniels: Lower Than Lowdown (1930)​


----------



## skye

A short and sweet by Bing!


Going Hollywood Bing Crosby​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

What a great instrumental from across the pond....this time from Germany....doesn't get more romantic than this tune !!


Die Goldene Sieben - Weit, ganz am Ende der Welt (1936)​


----------



## skye

Still across the pond...another nice instrumental!

Adalbert Lutter - Im Paradies (1939)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Here Comes Emily Brown - Jack Hylton & His Orchestra - London.1930  ​


----------



## skye

The amazing Al Bowlly from the UK ....yes....you guessed it....from across the pond too !


Al Bowlly - I'm Madly In Love With You (1939)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

1931 HITS ARCHIVE: My Ideal - Maurice Chevalier​


----------



## skye

Maurice Chevalier - Every Little Breeze Seems To Whisper Louise (1932)​


----------



## skye

One last song from   1930s Maurice....and my fab from the lot


You Brought A New Kind Of Love To Me​


----------



## skye

Maurice Chevalier singing "Mimi"  (1932)  to Jeanette MacDonald​LOL


----------



## skye

and this one....so close to me.....

this is Chile early 1960s.

good night y'all

Peter Rock - Entre La Arena y El Mar​


----------



## skye

Dancing On the Ceiling (1937)​


----------



## skye

Yes,  from across the pond ....great music from across the pond in the 1930s  my friends   



Jessie Matthews and Jack Whiting - Your Heart Skips a Beat (1938)​


----------



## skye

One more with lovely Jessie

Jessie Matthews - Lord & Lady Whosits - From the British film Gangway (1937)​


----------



## skye

Perfection I love it!
Ich fühle, du fehlst mir (Die goldene 7 und ihr Orchester)​


----------



## skye

1936 HITS ARCHIVE: When I’m With You - Hal Kemp (Skinny Ennis, vocal)🥰​


----------



## skye

Annette Hanshaw - ''Wasting My Love On You''​


----------



## skye

​Oh babies ....we love this tune! 🥰​​You're Blasé - Jack Hylton & HO, 1931​


----------



## skye

Always...always this song
Perfidia ~ Glenn Miller & His Orchestra (1941)​


----------



## skye

Good Night.

From Chile early 1960s


El Reloj, Bolero​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

Not sure the year but the song is from 1935 Rogers and Hart sung by Tony Bennett


----------



## skye

A "newer" one

Just One Of Those Things - Frank Sinatra​


----------



## skye

And then now we return   quickly to 1934 


1934 Henry King (as ‘Don Walker’) - Let’s Pretend There’s A Moon (Joseph Sudy, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Another great tune by Henry King

1934 Henry King - I’m Just That Way (Joseph Sudy, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Amazing song!  great! great   American band!!!! one of my very favorites!!!!! I listen to this over and over! 

You Were Only Passing Time With Me (Alex Hill) - King Oliver & His Orchestra (1930)​


----------



## skye

Year 1929 King of Trumpet: King Oliver's Orchestra - Too Late​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

1933 Ambrose - After You, Who? (Sam Browne, vocal)​


----------



## skye

so beautiful...
1932 Sam Browne - I'll Never Be The Same​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Hans Bund / Schuricke - Ich brech´ die Herzen der stolzesten Frau´n (1938)​


----------



## skye

Another  lovely instrumental from Europe!


Die Goldene Sieben - Kleine Melodie (1937)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

1930 Sam Lanin - What A Fool I've Been (To Believe In You) (Paul Small, vocal)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

"Lilli und Luise" (1940) - Rudi Schuricke & Michael Jary Kammer-Tanzorchester ​


----------



## skye

Love this!!!!


Isham Jones Always In My Heart 1932​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

So many good girls, but only one of them in my heart

The song of the old cabman


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Erhard Bauschke - Eine Braut in Shanghai (1937)​


----------



## skye

Lutz Templin - Hoppla Hopp (1943)​


----------



## skye

Phil Spitalny's Music - Time On My Hands, 1930​


----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

From the 1920s .....this is my Number One  American Dance Band!  

 Coon-Sanders' Original Nighthawk Orchestra

Keepin' out of Mischief Now​


----------



## skye

Still in the 1920s

"Five Foot Two, Eyes Of Blue" - The California Ramblers​


----------



## skye

more  music  from the best decade last century the 1920s ....love it so much!

I Don't Want Nobody But You (Charleston) - The Savoy Havana Band​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Rudi Schuricke - Regentropfen... Tango feat. Renate Müller!​


----------



## skye

The one and only...amazing tune!


Save It, Pretty Mama - Louis Armstrong​


----------



## skye

Good night 

Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen - Louis Armstrong​


----------



## Ringo

skye said:


> Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen - Louis Armstrong​


----------



## skye

Great song!
1933 Henry King - Mine (Joseph Sudy, vocal)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Will Glahe - Reisefieber (1937)​


----------



## skye

Make Yourself A Happiness Pie -  Ray Noble and The New Mayfair Dance Orchestra​


----------



## skye

Night y'all


Adalbert Lutter - Romantik (1939)​


----------



## skye

And this!   

Choo Choo - Jack Payne & His BBC Dance Orchestra (1931)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Great intrumental! with  the one and only Bix!  doesn't get  better.....

"Loved One" Irving Mills Hotsy Totsy Gang June 1930​


----------



## skye

Swing Dance 1941​


----------



## skye

A very new one but a good one!  1956




Rock n Roll - Bill Haley, Lets Rip it up​


----------



## skye

Fred Elizalde and his Music - I'm Glad - 1928​


----------



## skye

Dixie - Fred Elizalde And His "Hot" Music, 1928​


----------



## skye

I can not tell you how much  I love  this song.....I love all the  1930s interpretations !


1930 Ed Kirkeby (as ‘Ed Loyd’) - Singing A Vagabond Song (Smith Ballew, vocal)​


----------



## skye

I'm on a roll of 1930s  music!  


Bing Crosby's Film Debut: 1930's "King of Jazz" as one of The Rhythm Boys​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

1930s Latin American beautiful  vintage  music!


Adiós 1931 Enric Madriguera y su orquesta vocal Guty Cárdenas​


----------



## skye

Ted Black & His Orchestra - Now That You're Gone, 1931-  Fox Trot (Gus Kahn – Ted Fiorito) Victor  (USA)​


----------



## Failzero

If I had access to a time machine I would first travel back in time to a Chick Webb gig


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Swingin' London: Ambrose & His Orch. - Say It Isn't So, 1932​


----------



## skye

Total loveliness....  

Roy Fox and his Orchestra - (I've Got) Beginner's Luck - 1937​


----------



## skye

And with  this

I say good night! 

Paul Godwin ERST TRINK' MIT MIR EIN BIßCHEN ALKOHOL 20er Jahre Foxtrot m. Gesang​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

love love 


VERY HOT foxtrott from Berlin: Egon Kaiser Tanz-Orch. - Du bist mir so sympathisch, 1934​


----------



## skye

KING OF JAZZ (1930)​NZ PREMIERE STATE DEVONPORT​


----------



## skye

Leaving all politics behind, this is a music thread of course.....amazing images and film and music, the quality of film   in Germany was the best in Europe, best technology  for the time.

Swing from Berlin (55) Küss mich! Bitte bitte küss mich! (1938)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

I Ain't Got Nothing But The Blues - Ella Fitzgerald​


----------



## skye

I like Ella Fitzgerald....with Benny Goodman here.

Benny Goodman & Ella Fitzgerald - Goodnight My Love (1937)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

A second version of a lovely song I posted before...I like it!


Berlin sings: Heinz Rühmann- Ich brech' die Herzen... ,1938​


----------



## skye

Die Goldene Sieben - Ich fühl´, du fehlst mir (1937)​


----------



## skye

My favorite  German  vocalist from the 1930s   Rudi Schuricke!!!! one of the best!


Corny Ostermann / Schuricke - Ich kauf mir ein ganz kleines Auto (1939)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Chick Bullock 's Orch. - Anytime, Any Day, Anywhere 1933​


----------



## skye

One Little Quarrel - Ray Noble & his New Mayfair Dance Orchestra · Al Bowlly​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Ich fühle, du fehlst mir (Die goldene 7 und ihr Orchester)​


----------



## skye

Italy 1940s....love this interpretation! 



Vittorio Belleli - Cosa Farai di Me-( Vous qui Passez sans me Voir) 1942​


----------



## skye

Still in 1930s Italy....adore Vittorio De Sica of course....adore the song and dancing ,and clothes and everything.

Just adore it all....bellissimo!   


Vittorio De Sica - Parlami d'amore, Mariù (1932, with English subtitles)​


----------



## Ringo

skye said:


> in 1930s Italy


This is little bit later. With english subs.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

My fav German vocalist Rudi Schuricke from the 1930s

right up there with Al Bowlly and Sam Browne from 1930s UK.

Erhard Bauschke / Rudi Schuricke - Ganz leise kommt die Nacht(1939)​


----------



## skye

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this Italian vintage tune...... the song.... the vocalist

I can't believe such loveliness can exist in a song! LOVE



Fabrizio Cesare Ft. Antonello Bille - Occhi Blu​


----------



## skye

God I can let go.....I am obsessed with that song and vocalist I posted above....don't know what to do ... can't stop listening to it...can't stop love it too much!

Occhi Blu -    by Alessandro Pinnelli · Fabrizio Cesare · Maurizio Abeni​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## CremeBrulee

A little late and probably already covered but my wine has a bit of cork tonight...


srry... isn't dance band or vocalist really


----------



## skye

Great Fox-Trot 



1934 Ernie Holst - And I Still Do (Ernie Holst, vocal)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

1934 Red Nichols - I’m Hummin,’ I’m Whistlin’, I’m Singin’ (The Songcopators, vocal)​


----------



## skye

1931 Sam Lanin  - When Your Lover Has Gone​


----------



## skye

A last one 


1934 Nye Mayhew - Baby, Take A Bow (Russ Morgan, vocal)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

I like  this so much ....  

How'dja Like to Love Me -  Bob Crosby ( he was Bing's brother)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

I had to I just love this.

This is new but the feeling of it  is so perfectly  vintage... that.... as an exception I had to post it here......please forgive moi....... my friends.


Boogie Belgique - All over the world​


----------



## Ringo

Which version is the best?


----------



## skye

From the four version above I like 2 the best!


Bing Crosby and Abe Lyman's Orchestra.


----------



## Ringo

skye said:


> From the four version above I like 2 the best!
> Bing Crosby and Abe Lyman's Orchestra.


2hd is the best, but Bing's version is very good too.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

The long man is the actor Cherkasov, two years before this scene he starred as Alexander Nevsky in the film of the same name.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

I  also have many  favorite dance bands from Europe 20s 30s 40s 50s....

This  one is  from Germany.

Swing from Berlin - Wind weht weit übers Meer! (1941)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

.....The song “Hurry Home” reached #3 on Your Hit Parade in February 1939.​
Hurry Home - Sammy Kaye (Charlie Wilson, vocal)love it!​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Artie Shaw & his Orchestra with Helen Forrest - They Say (1938)​


----------



## skye

one last before I go

one of my fav    British vocalists from the 30s

Al Bowlly - Sweet Stranger - Recorded in 1938​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

That was  Paulette Goddard  in   Chaplin's  movie  "Modern Times" (1936).


Bashful Baby - Ben Pollack & His Park Central Orchestra (Benny Goodman)​


----------



## skye

Willy Fritsch - Du bist das Liebste, das mir je begegnet ist (Foxtrot)​


----------



## Ringo

skye said:


> Bashful Baby - Ben Pollack & His Park Central Orchestra (Benny Goodman)​


Melody reminds this one:


----------



## Ringo

Rock and Roll 1930s style


----------



## skye

Who Am I-Jacques Renard Orchestra Who Am I............. Recorded in NY Sept.15-1931.Paul Small on the vocal​
Who Am I-Jacques Renard Orchestra.​


----------



## skye

Loving You The Way I Do -  Bert Lown & His Biltmore Hotel Orchestra​


----------



## skye

And this one!  this is great! 

Oskar Joost - Ich hat heut´ Nacht geträumt (1938)​


----------



## skye

It's Gonna Be You - Ozzie Nelson Orchestra/Harriet Hilliard  ​


----------



## skye

Ozzie and his orchestra were the first to record this song on Feb. 16th, 1931. 


Ozzie Nelson Orchestra Dream A Little Dream Of Me​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Some Fun - Irving Mills & His Hotsy Totsy Gang - New York, July 31, 1929.​


----------



## skye

Ambrose Orchestra - "This Year's Kisses" - Recorded London,  April 23rd, 1937​​​


----------



## skye

Heinz Wehner - Im grünen Kakadu (1936)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

Farewell April. Until we meet again...

*When April Comes Again - Jay Randell and his Orchestra, vocal by Dick Dickson*


----------



## skye

This great song from the amazing  Leo Reisman ! 







1932 Leo Reisman - Kiss By Kiss (I’m Falling In Love With You) (Frank Luther, vocal)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

One of my favs on this Earth  ever.... in fact my number one vintage Italian song from Italy  circa 1940s


Alberto Rabagliati - Quando Torna l'Amore - 1942 ( When Love Comes Back)​


----------



## skye

First time  I hear this great Orchestra...love the sound,  love the tune, love  all of it .... so typical 1930s 

1935 Raymond Paige - So Lovely And So Sweet (Hugh Grant, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Still in Italy

Good night

Aldo Masseglia & Meme Bianchi - Cuore A Cuor [Heart to Heart] (1936)​


----------



## skye

And.... Argentina in my heart again....after so long...

Argentina will live in my heart for a very long time....forever ....ever


Nada - Julio Sosa​


----------



## skye

Que Me Van a Hablar de Amor -  Julio Sosa​
A tango ...amazing!


----------



## skye

Jazz Pie - Joel Shaw & His Orchestra (Gene Kardos) on the ultra rare GEM label​


----------



## skye

This  is a very new interpretation of this retro song............but a very lovely one nevertheless....


Am I Blue - Ray Charles -1959​


----------



## skye

And this one....

That's Enough -Ray Charles - 1957​


----------



## skye

how about this huh?
1928 George Olsen - Until You Get Somebody Else (Fran Frey, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Roaring 1920s: Ted Weems & His Orch. - Nothin' On My Mind, 1928- ​


----------



## skye

And the great Irving Mills Hotsy -Totsy  Gang ....one of my favorites 1920s bands .....great sound, great rhythm amazing...


Irving Mills' Hotsy-Totsy Gang-My Little Honey And Me (1929)​


----------



## skye

1932, Hello Gorgeous, Buddy Rogers Orch.​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

I posted this tune   before with another band and a vocalist.... this  one is just a lovely instrumental! 

How I love this tune....

Teddy Stauffer - Hurry Home (1939)​


----------



## skye

Blue Moon - Ted Fio Rito (1934--Muzzy Marcellino, vocal)​
​


----------



## skye

And as a curiosity....I must have posted this before ...I think....

This is how this amazing song started....the lyrics were changed but the tune remains awesome...forever! My fav Number 1 song ever on this Earth.

Blue Moon the original version from the movie "Manhattan Melodrama" (1930s)


Blue Moon - original version from the movie Manhattan Melodrama​


----------



## skye

For something different... video 1930s....music 1950s...

Talking about William Powell on my post above.... Jean Harlow 1930s super star....   she was so very  much in love with him....but ....I don't know ...... it didn't worked out for her.....she died  not long after ....sad.


William Powell and Jean Harlow: A Love Story​


----------



## skye

Please forgive the music is not 1930s.....................the images are yes, thank you! you can understand what I mean ....it's all about  1930s  William Powell.

Everything - Tribute to Myrna Loy and William Powell​


----------



## Ringo

skye said:


> Everything - Tribute to Myrna Loy and William Powel​


Why didn't William Powell star with Mirna in the "Best Years of Our Lives"?


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Adrian Tap room Gang - Weather Man 1935 Adrian Rollini ​


----------



## skye

And I'm jumping from one genius to another.....from Adrian Rollini from the tune  above, to the great Coleman
 Hawkins!


Hello Lola- 1929​


----------



## skye

And the last one... 


Will Glahe - Weekend (1938)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Doris Day - Again​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

'According to the moonlight' sung by ALICE FAYE - from one of her early musical films 'GEORGE WHITE'S SCANDALS 1935'



'According to the moonlight' : ALICE FAYE​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325

Recorded  first in the 1930s If I remember correctly sung here by Nat King Cole.


----------



## lg325

from 1927 Charmaine Waltz


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

That's The Good Old Sunny South - Ray Starita's Ambassadors Band - 1929  ​


----------



## skye

Another  Ray Starita's  song.....what a great  American  1930s  Orchestra!

In A Quiet Corner - Ray Starita And His Band​


----------



## skye

Sam Browne about 1935​



​1932 Sam Browne - Always In My Heart​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Spread A Little Happiness - Ray Starita And His Ambassadors Band - London, October 11, 1928.​


----------



## skye

Don Azpiazú & His Havana Casino Orchestra - The Peanut Vendor (1930)​


----------



## skye

Love that song^^^ we used to sing it all the time when we were children!


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

It's A Habit Of Mine - 1929 Ray Starita & His Ambassadors​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Duke Ellington - Sweet Dreams of Love (1930)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Great instrumental ! 

Will Glahe - Sing (1937)​


----------



## skye

Erwin Steinbacher - Finden Sie es nicht gefährlich? (Swing 1938)​


----------



## skye

My favorite Argentine tango ,by the amazing Julio Sosa, one more time....yes? circa 1940s

NADA *Julio Sosa ✿ traduzione , translation​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Roaring Twenties: Paul Specht & His Orch.- Not Too Good-Not Too Bad, 1927 ​


----------



## skye

The extraordinary King Olivier!





 How I love this tune! this is my very favorite interpretation of the song! 

You Were Only Passing Time With Me: King Oliver and His Orchestra​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Ringo said:


>



That song  ^^^  is among my favorite 10 songs from the 1920s

IMO it captures the mood and the frame of mind of the 20s so well.... I have several versions....this is another one! 

1929 Pancho & his Orch. - Peace Of Mind (vocal by Al Ross, aka Stuart Allen)​


----------



## lg325




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Great 1927 Fox-Trot

London 1920s: Kit-Cat Club Band & Al Starita - I Need Some Cooling Off, 1927​


----------



## skye

1928 Al Starita - Try To Learn To Love (Eddie Gross-Bart, vocal)   ​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Old Jazz by King Oliver's Orchestra! - Olga, 1930​


----------



## skye

Another great recording by King Olivier!

Too Late - King Oliver & His Orchestra (1929)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Joe Bund - In der himmelblauen kleinen Limousine (1939)​


----------



## skye

Erhard Bauschke - Sensation (1938) ​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Great tune~  Wunderbar!  


Hans Weigelschmidt - Evelyn (1938)​


----------



## skye

Great music in Italy too! 

European bands were totally amazing too!   


Italian hit 1930s: Dino Olivieri Orchestra & Crivel - Senti l'Eco​​


----------



## skye

Buona notte y'all!  


Daniele Serra - Vivere!, 1937​


----------



## skye

Die Goldene Sieben - Kleine Melodie (1937)​


----------



## skye

​Lovely! 😍


Until today - Perry Como with Ted Weems and His Orchestra 1936​


----------



## skye

Is that time again...I'll leave with a great tune my friends...night y'all!

1934 Frank Trumbauer - ‘Long About Midnight (Jack Teagarden, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Theo Reuter Tanzorchester, Leopold Paasch, Der Mond ist schuld, Foxtrot, Berlin, 1940​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Ringo said:


>



Never heard that before, what a great tune!


----------



## skye

Another great tune by Van Eps Dance Orchestra  ...that I've never heard before! 


1934 Van Eps Dance Orchestra - Shadows Of Love (Howard Phillips, vocal)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

My favorite German vocalist from the 30s and 40s, Rudi Schuricke   



Ich hör so gern Musik - Rudi Schuricke -1940​


----------



## skye

Kurt Engel / Rudi Schuricke - Wer weiß, wozu es gut ist (1937)​


----------



## skye

Yum...yummy he is nice
Every Now & Then (1929)​


----------



## skye

Bing Crosby Live at the Cocoanut Grove 1931.​


----------



## skye

This has always been among my favorite vintage beautiful Italian songs, love this!

Orchestra Angelini con Vittorio Belleli: Cosa farai di me, 1942​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Teddy Petersen Orchester, Victror Cornelius, Music Maestro Please, Foxtrot, Kopenhagen, 1938​


----------



## skye

love this!
Alfredo & His Band - Fancy You Falling For Me, 1930​


----------



## skye

What a great tune!!!Bing at his best!

You Took Advantage Of Me - Paul Whiteman & His Orchestra (Bix Beiderbecke & Bing Crosby) (1928)​


----------



## skye

Good night! 


Would there be Love? - Paul Whiteman and his Orchestra 1935​


----------



## skye

Lionel Hampton - Flying home No. 2 (1942)​


----------



## skye

Tommy & Jimmy Dorsey – Yes, Indeed/Well, Git It – with The Tommy Dorsey Orchestra​


----------



## skye

A very new one from 1961, as opposed to 1920s or 30s.



Kenny Ball And His Jazzmen - Midnight In Moscow (original)​


----------



## skye

So beautiful..
Saying Goodbye To Love - Harry Roy And His Orchestra -1933​


----------



## skye

I always like this!


Gee! It Must Be Love​


----------



## skye

Again with Sam Browne,  one of my favorite British vocalists...he was amazing

....this is my kind of song from the 30s....

Hope some of you like it too.

1934 Ambrose - Because It’s Love (Sam Browne, vocal​


----------



## whoisit

skye said:


> *Annette Hanshaw - Ain't He Sweet (1927)*



Use to sing this lots as a kid. Along with lots of others momma played sang and played on piano. Thanks for the memories, lol. another old song title.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

A clip of one of my favorite movies 'The Great Waltz'.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## skye

Roy Fox & His Orchestra - Your Heart And Mine (1936)​


----------



## skye

Roy Fox and his Orchestra - Miracles Sometimes Happen (1936)​


----------



## skye

goodnight 


Al Bowlly - YOU HAVE TAKEN MY HEART - RAY NOBLE 1934​


----------



## skye

And another beautiful version of this great 1930s tune ^^^

( I can't get  enough of it)🥰

You Have Taken My Heart -by Roy Fox​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## whoisit

whoisit said:


> A clip of one of my favorite movies 'The Great Waltz'.


Ringo , if you like the music ,you would love the true story of Johanne Strauss in this 1938 movie 'The Great Waltz'.It has lots of history, romance, war and of course Strauss.


----------



## whoisit

Ringo said:


>



I listen to this kind of music growing up with my mother playing it on piano. She could also do a mean 'Great Balls of Fire' by Jerry Lee after a couple PBR's, pumping the pedals and fingers tearing up the keys as she shimmied and swayed.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## skye

You're Blasé - Jack Hylton & HO, 1931​


----------



## skye

I Get A Kick Out Of You - Leo Reisman 1934​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## whoisit

Ringo said:


>




Tales Of The Vienna Woods.Thanks RIngo.

Here is one a couple years later,


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## skye

​1933 Ambrose - I’ve Got You On My Mind (Sam Browne, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Ramona Davies, Rise 'N' Shine -  ​


----------



## skye

The amazing Ramona Davies !!! 1930s of course.

ANYTHING GOES~Paul Whiteman Orchestra ~Ramona Davies Vocal​


----------



## skye

Ramona  Davies & Her Grand Piano - Turn Back The Clock (1933 Radio)​


----------



## skye

One of the very top Dance Bands Orchestras in America in the 1920s!   


Jan Garber's Orch. - Positively Absolutely! 1927​


----------



## skye

Beautiful IMO....😍

1933 HITS ARCHIVE: Mine - Emil Coleman (The Rondoliers, vocal)​
"MINE"


----------



## skye

And another version of beautiful song "Mine"  😍 wow Bing! wow

Mine (1944) - Bing Crosby and Judy Garland​


----------



## Feeding Crows

skye said:


> *Bert Lown - Loving You The Way I Do, 1930*


----------



## Feeding Crows

you gotta play em together...  lol


----------



## Feeding Crows

This is how i roll....


----------



## Feeding Crows

I can dance! I'm fucking Cuban! I'll beat all their asses!


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## skye

James Bond theme composer Monty Norman dies at 94 - RIP Monty Norman!​








						James Bond theme composer Monty Norman dies at 94
					

Composer Monty Norman, best known for his James Bond theme, died Monday at the age of 94. His official website announced his death after "a short illness."




					www.upi.com
				




JAMES BOND 007 -- Dr. No (1962) - (HD) Trailer and Main Theme Song.​


----------



## skye

Gene Kardos Orchestra - Red Headed Baby, 1931​


----------



## skye

Jazz Pie - Joel Shaw & His Orchestra (Gene Kardos) on the ultra rare GEM label​


----------



## Ringo

Il Pleut Sur La Route» Tino Rossi, 1935 


			http://musplanet.narod.ru/Sound/Tino_Rossi_Il_Pleut.mp3
		


Por toi, Rio Rita. Maurice Alexander Et Son Orchestre


			http://musplanet.narod.ru/Sound/Pour_Toi_Rio_Rita.mp3


----------



## skye

Among my top 20  vintage songs   ever ! 

love it!
Can't We Get Together (Vocal Version)​


----------



## skye

Another great tune from Irving Mills  circa 1929   


Harvey - Irving Mills & His Hotsy-Totsy Gang​


----------



## skye

Beautiful instrumental!
Duke Ellington - Solitude (1941)​


----------



## skye

Erhard Bauschke - Pinguin Swing (German swing 1938)​


----------



## skye

Will Glahe - Weekend (1938) ​


----------



## Ringo

"Adios muchachos"


----------



## skye

Erhard Bauschke - Sensation (1938) ​


----------



## skye

Good night!
​​HELEN FORREST ~ PERFIDIA ~ BENNY GOODMAN​​


----------



## skye

​​If I Had You - Fred Elizalde & His Music (Al Bowlly, Adrian Rollini, Chelsea Quealey, Bobby Davis) 1928.​


----------



## skye

best of the 30s.....

Bing Crosby - Gus Arnheim Cocoanut Grove Orch. Fool Me Some More 1930​


----------



## skye

Good night 

Helen Kane Betty Boop - I Owe You 1930​


----------



## skye

An early  and lovely one from 1925

1925: Ted Weems & His Orchestra - If I Ever Cry (You'll Never Know)​


----------



## skye

One more by Ted Weems and his Orchestra 


Roaring Twenties: Ted Weems' Orch. - What A Day!, 1929​


----------



## skye

love!!!


Miss Wonderful - Ted Weems And His Orchestra,, 1929​


----------



## skye

My number one from Ted Weems!  



Ted Weems - When a Lady Meets A Gentleman Down South (1936)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Lovely....

Jack Hylton (1931)​


----------



## skye

"Hm Hm, Du bist so zauberhaft" ... Rudi Schuricke & Hans Carste & sein Orchester (1941)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

A realtively new song from beautiful Brazil...gorgeous 1961

Tom Jobim: arranjos - O barquinho (João Gilberto, 1961) / with original arrange score​


----------



## skye

Still in 1930s Brazil....

Carmen Miranda - E O MUNDO NÃO SE ACABOU - Assis Valente - Gravação de 1938​


----------



## skye

A great instrumental!​​Early Jazz 1930s Frank Newton Orch./ The World Is Waiting For The Sunrise​


----------



## skye

Good night! sleep well!

Adrian Rollini Orchestra - Magnolia - 1927​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Roaring 20s: Jacques Renard & His Coconut Grove Orch., 1927 ​


----------



## skye

Maurice Chevalier & Orch. - Hello Beautiful!  (1931)​


----------



## skye

and this one....


Maurice Chevalier - You Brought A New Kind Of Love To Me (1930)​


----------



## skye

Early 1930's Dance 1931 -​


----------



## skye

I couldn't leave before posting the amazing .....the only one....and  this winner by Ella Fitzgerald! 



So near and Yet So Far - Ella Fitzgerald​


----------



## skye

Another amazing song from 1937....this time from Artie Shaw! beautiful! 

Artie Shaw - Good Night Angel -vocals Nita Bradley​


----------



## skye

Another great one by Artie Shaw!  

Artie Shaw - Traffic Jam (original uncut studio recording for the movie `Dancing Co-Ed´, 1939)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Another 30s fab  tune  that I love!




1930, Why Am I So Romantic, Sam Lanin Orch. Scrappy Lambert vocal​


----------



## skye

an eternal favorite


Guy Lombardo and His Royal Canadians - So Rare (1937)​


----------



## skye

Rudy Vallee - That's When I Learned to Love You (1929)​


----------



## skye

On The Air - Rudy Vallée 1933​


----------



## skye

We   all know Benny Goodman's interpretation...

this  another great one!


Don't Be That Way - Jimmy Dorsey And His Orchestra​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

"That Certain Feeling"  · Paul Whiteman & His Orchestra - playing George Gershwin


----------



## skye

Nice!
1929, My Kinda Love, Bing Crosby vocal, Dorsey Bros.​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

​​Bert Ambrose & His Orchestra - When Your Lover Has Gone​


----------



## skye

....and this absolutely lovey song by Ambrose and his Orchestra





1943 OSCAR-NOMINATED SONG: We Mustn’t Say Goodbye - Ambrose (Anne Shelton, vocal)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Vera Lynn A Nightingale Sang In Berkeley Square 1940​


----------



## skye

Wish Me Luck As You Wave Me Goodbye -1939​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Bob Howard - It's Written In The Stars​


----------



## skye

Luv this!!!! ​​​Bob Howard - Stay Out Of Love ('Cause That's Where The Blues Begin)​


----------



## skye

love it!!!!!!!!!!!


Bob Howard And His Orchestra - Give Me A Break, Baby​


----------



## skye

Fats Waller And His Rhythm - I Used To Love You (But It's All Over Now)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Ringo said:


>




Thank you for posting that! ^^^

It's among my 20 favorite songs from the 1930s ever!

Here is my fav version with the Ipana Troubadours! with Scrappy Lambert on vocals of course!



"I'm So Afraid Of You" Ipana Troubadours -vocal by Scrappy Lambert (1930)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glenn Miller Orchestra et al.*
(from "Sun Valley Serenade")
* includes performance from *Dorothy Dandridge* and the *Nicolas Brothers **


----------



## lg325

Alan Stallion said:


> *Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glenn Miller Orchestra et al.*
> (from "Sun Valley Serenade")
> * includes performance from *Dorothy Dandridge* and the *Nicolas Brothers **


Is there anyone today with this type of talent?  Dorothy Dandridge and the Nicolas Brothers and the rest of the cast are great.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Bernhard Ette - Wenn der Mond alles sieht (1935)​


----------



## skye

Hans Georg Schütz - (3/4) Wenn ich wüßt´, wen ich geküßt (1940)​


----------



## skye

And my fav from this lovely German trilogy!


Bar Trio - Immer vergnügt (1943)​


----------



## The Duke

I have this record..78rpm.
Somebody used to sing it to me, too. I think it's older than 1952, but that's what it says.


----------



## skye

The Duke said:


> I have this record..78rpm.
> Somebody used to sing it to me, too.




Nice TY!

is that 1950s....it sounds like it!


----------



## The Duke

skye said:


> Nice TY!
> 
> is that 1950s....it sounds like it!


It says 1952. I'm not digging for my record right now. It's not in like..an album sleeve, those are in 3/4-inch thick red self-contained boxes.


----------



## skye

Perfect and schon! ....loving  this too

Ette / Robert Dorsay - Ich bring dich um die Ecke, zum Autobus (1938)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Not 1920s 30s or 40s.....but have to post it here because of the fantastic vintage images! forgive please


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Natural Citizen

Sorry, Skye, I'm crashing your 20s thread.

Been a while.

It is the kang of Rock n Roll, though, so....

Wooooo......


----------



## skye

Bar-Trio - Kleines Mädel (1939)​


----------



## skye

Heinz Wehner - Im grünen Kakadu (1936)​


----------



## skye

Will Glahe - Buffalo Bill (1939)​


----------



## skye

"Don't Be That Way" (1938) Benny Goodman-Carnegie Hall​


----------



## skye

A  very new tune,  because this is only from 1962 ....but I had to post it, I like it .... nice 


Duke Ellington and His Orchestra - Blow By Blow (Goodyear 1962)​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Gene Kardos & His Orch. - A Hot Dog A Blanket And You, 1931​


----------



## skye

George Gershwin 'Walking the Dog' ('Promenade')​
This number comes from the Fred Astaire / Ginger Rogers movie 'Shall We Dance' (1937)


----------



## skye

Anything Goes 1934 - Cole Porter Songs - Dorsey Brothers Orchestra​


----------



## skye

Dorsey Brothers Orchestra - Was It a Dream? (1928)​
yes, that's Garbo


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Jack Hylton - 'Round The Bend Of The Road - 1933​


----------



## skye

Clementine - Jean Goldkette & His Orchestra (w Bix Beiderbecke) (1927)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Breathless - The Merry Macs*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lily of Laguna - Bing Crosby and Mary Martin*


----------



## skye

Bert Lown - Bye Bye Blues (1930)​


----------



## skye

Annette Hanshaw - Am I Blue (1929)​


----------



## skye

Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers - A Fine Romance (1936)​


----------



## skye

oh boy I'm in a 1920s roll tonight!  


Adrian Schubert & His Orchestra - Rainy Weather Rose (1928)​


----------



## skye

....and one last    my friends....this is from 1933   this one is delicious!




Bing Crosby - You're Getting To Be A Habit With Me (1933)​


----------



## whoisit

Ginger Rogers wearing one of the most beautiful gowns I've ever seen.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Jack Hylton (1931)​


----------



## skye

When Somebody Thinks You're Wonderful (Remastered)​


----------



## skye

Another great song by  the great Fats Waller!


It's A Sin To Tell A Lie​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Congratulate Me (1934) - Johnnie Davis ​


----------



## skye

love this too! and  Bunny Berigan   playing  there  wow!!!!

"Gosh Darn!" Bennie Krueger and His Orchestra 1932​


----------



## skye

These  songs make me fall in love with the decade of the 1930s all over again!😍

"Haunting Me" -Lew Stone and His Band​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Roy Fox & his Band - Adios (1932)​


----------



## skye

I don't think I've posted this   instrumental  before and I love it! 😍


Bernhard Ette - Wenn der Mond alles sieht (1935)​


----------



## skye

...and this....Continental Dance Bands in the 1930s were the best!  love love love



Du hast Glück bei den Frau'n Bel Ami​


----------



## lg325

videos kind of funky but the music is great. Benny Goodman! MelTorme singing is great.


----------



## skye

The one and only  King Oliver.....

and wasn't he right.

You Were Only Passing Time With Me (1930)​


----------



## skye

It doesn't get better really.....Paul Whiteman and Ramona at the piano! 1930s




You'll Never Get up to Heaven That Way​


----------



## skye

More 1930s  songs by Ramona and her piano

Stay out of My Dreams​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Vintage music soothes  my soul in these horrible corrupted times.


George Olson & His Music:- "I'm Bringing A Red, Red Rose"​


----------



## skye

From the thousands  of   all my vintage songs, for some reason, this is among my 10 top favs, I adore it, I listen to it all the time.


"Don't Ever Leave Me!" Roger Wolfe Kahn and His Orchestra 1929​


----------



## skye

wow how I love this...love love love love lovelove lovelove love love love love

love love love love love love love love.....sorry  ....love love love
Dreaming (1940)​


----------



## skye

You're Such A Comfort To Me- Gene Kardos Orchestra​


----------



## skye

Were You Foolin' 1934 - Richard Himber and his Orchestra · Joey Nash vocals​


----------



## Wyatt earp

Thanks Skye


----------



## skye

Wyatt earp said:


> Thanks Skye




You are very welcome!


----------



## skye

Tommy Dorsey and Frank Sinatra ....not bad huh?

The One I Love (Belongs to Somebody Else) 1940​


----------



## lg325

*Really nice from 1938.   Duke Ellington group.Sophisticated Lady.          *


----------



## skye

Heinz Rühmann- Ich brech' die Herzen... ,1938​


----------



## skye

Still with Tommy Dorsey and Frank Sinatra from 1940

Say It​


----------



## skye

Spread A Little Happiness - Ray Starita And His Ambassadors Band -1928​


----------



## lg325

*From 1941. Moments like this when you realize your grand parents  music and times was cooler than yours  
*


----------



## skye

lg325 said:


> *From 1941. Moments like this when you realize your grand parents  music was cooler than yours
> *




My GOD~   how they knew how to dance then!!!!!  

Thank you for posting!


----------



## skye

The Nicholas Brothers doesn't get better!


Lucky Number .. Nicholas Brothers .. 1936​


----------



## skye

Have you ever seen tap dancing on roller skates?

Have a look!


----------



## skye

the one and only Busby....when it comes to tap dancing, when it comes to musicals   in America ...I want to go back.

Lullaby of Broadway - Excerpt - Busby Berkeley- 1935​


----------



## skye

One last before ones retires lol....for my sweet vintage friends


so so so good,,,

Busby Berkeley 1930​


----------



## Alan Stallion

🐱 
1921
*Kitten on the Keys - Zez Confrey*


----------



## skye

Dream Sweetheart - Jack Hylton Orchestra 1928​


----------



## skye

I'm Confessin' - Peggy Lee- 1940s​


----------



## lg325

1940s isa time I would like to visit.


----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

lg325 said:


>



Love that song!


----------



## skye

nothing more to say for tonight! good night y'all

That's The Good Old Sunny South - Ray Starita's Ambassadors Band -1929​


----------



## skye

It's A Habit Of Mine - 1929 Ray Starita & His Ambassadors​


----------



## skye

Baby - Jack Hylton And His Orchestra -1929​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

"What'll You Do" - Isham Jones, 1927​


----------



## skye

how good is this


wow!  Casa Loma Orchestra....one of the best Dance Bands in  1930s America!


----------



## skye

I Want You - I Need You   · Gus Arnheim and His Orchestra · Mari Bell vocals (1933)​


----------



## skye

Dancing to Save Your Sole -Gus Arnheim and His Orchestra​



and this fun version of the song  with Betty Boop !


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

a very new one

good night y'all

The Beatles: Till There Was You​


----------



## lg325

Written in 1927  this is Nat King Coles version  of this classic.                                         

good morning 1 am . I need to get to bed


----------



## skye

Jazz Foxtrot from Our Dancing Daughters 1928 ​


----------



## lg325

skye said:


> Jazz Foxtrot from Our Dancing Daughters 1928 ​


I imagine my grandparents young ,dressed up and dancing like this back in the 1920s.  🥂


----------



## skye

Another one with Joan Crawford,  she was great... also here you can see a young Clark Gable sitting at the table in the beginning of the film with another actress


Joan Crawford Dances 1931​


----------



## skye

....and this as tribute  .....for that amazing ...  strong....  and very, very smart  American  lady  ... called Joan Crawford....something different but nice! 


Joan Crawford - Flapper Girl​


----------



## skye

Gus Arnheim & His Ambassador Hotel Orch. - Feelin' Good, 1928​


----------



## skye

Gus Arnheim And His Orchestra Feat. Jimmy Farrell - So Rare​


----------



## skye

Another version of the song above....this time from across  the pond....lovely


So Rare -Carroll Gibbons · The Savoy Hotel Orpheans​


----------



## skye

Don Bestor








1932 Don Bestor - Sweetheart Hour (Neil Buckley, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Another great tune by Don Bestor 

1932 Don Bestor - I Guess It Wasn't Meant To Be (Neil Buckley, vocal)​


----------



## skye

1937, The Folks Who Live On the Hill, Gus Arnheim Orch. Jimmy Farrell vocal,​


----------



## skye

Guy Lombardo - It Must Be True (1931)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

I've been enjoying listening to Jo Stafford as of late. Great singing voice.

*Walkin' My Baby Back Home - Jo Stafford*


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

Leo Reisman plays Cole Porter - You Do Something To Me, 1929​


----------



## skye

1936 Leo Reisman - Until The Real Thing Comes Along (Larry Stewart, vocal)​


----------



## skye

Moonlight and Shadows​nice instrumental from the 1930s


----------



## Ringo

skye said:


> 1936 Leo Reisman - Until The Real Thing Comes Along (Larry Stewart, vocal)​


On the topic of the song this one is better:


----------



## skye

Ringo said:


> On the topic of the song this one is better:



That's one of my fav song from George Olsen!  ^^^  


Another song by George Olsen and Orchestra

"The Song of the Dawn".... George Olsen & his Orchestra (1930)​


----------



## skye

And this one.....this is a very , very  early one by George Olsen,  but oh my,  it tickles all my 1920s vintage years  fancies.....   he-he ....it's perfect 

"I'm Bringing A Red, Red Rose"​


----------



## whoisit

skye said:


> The Nicholas Brothers doesn't get better!
> 
> 
> Lucky Number .. Nicholas Brothers .. 1936​



When talent took effort, great performers, anyone who ever took dance lessons realized the effort these kids put into this song and dance routine.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

The most beautiful dancing gown 'ever'!


----------



## skye

"Jeepers Creepers " ... Teddy Stauffer mit seinen Original-Teddies (1939)  ​


----------



## skye

Another tune that I love and listen often!



When Love Comes Swinging Along​


----------



## whoisit

skye said:


> "Jeepers Creepers " ... Teddy Stauffer mit seinen Original-Teddies (1939)  ​



I can picture momma playing piano and singing these old songs. 
  Thanks for the memories, Skye


----------



## skye

(((  Good night!   Y'all   )))


1930: Under a Texas Moon - Paramount Rhythm Boys (Harry Hudson's Orch.) -​


----------



## skye

My Melancholy Baby - Al Bowlly vocals  and Ray Noble Orchestra.​


----------

